# Sydney - Australia's Gift to the World



## Dimethyltryptamine

crazyknightsfan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_fella/2337615618/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmerton/50153742/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brucekerridge/3666967713/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abirkill/3508671652/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhett/440675674/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/2878678986/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harlz_/3708694966/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtmateojr/3609771194/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_heinrich/4147069565/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4171904820/sizes/l/


----------



## MARTYR

^^very nice pics !!!
but isn't like melbourne ahead of sydney in terms of culture, fashion, tourism, entertainment...etc ?????????


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Most cities in Australia provide a unique sense of culture, fashion and entertainment. I would say that Sydney is the hub of culture, and entertainment. Melbourne the hub of fashion, and sport. With the Gold Coast being the hub of tourism.

Either way, Sydney is Australia's world city, our showcase city, and the city which gets the most attention and is generally the most well known and widely recognised.


----------



## isoboy

MARTYR said:


> ^^very nice pics !!!
> but isn't like melbourne ahead of sydney in terms of culture, fashion, tourism, entertainment...etc ?????????


Erm, no. They like to say so, though. Melbourne's great but suffers somewhat from 'second city syndrome', meaning many of its residents talk it up and exaggerate their city's attributes/importance, often by way of 'one-upmanship' comparisons to Sydney.


----------



## fox1

Sydney is more flashy in most ways than Melbourne. It is the capital of "having a good time", enjoying hedonistic pursuits, spending money and so on.

Melbourne does have a LOT going for it. It's one of the best places to actually live in the world because of the great multiculturalism, restaurants, gardens, narrow streets, architecture, quaint old trams downtown and inner city, boutiques and shops. It is more of an acquired taste and less "in your face" than Sydney.


----------



## spiralout

MARTYR said:


> ^^very nice pics !!!
> but isn't like melbourne ahead of sydney in terms of culture, fashion, tourism, entertainment...etc ?????????


Culture yes I would definitely say so. Melbourne has far better arts venues than Sydney and more of them. Ask anyone in the arts Melbournians tend to attend international art exhibitions and performances more than sydney siders. Sydney is a very out doorsy city I think and is a little less interested in arts.

Melbourne is also ahead of sydney in terms of live music performances around the city.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The hustle and bustle of Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/845243486/sizes/o/
































mr_kiwi_fruit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_birze/525454714/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-wh-/529808428/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yellowplease/2496420835/sizes/o/








Fabian
























mr_kiwi_fruit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianapa/3069912381/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_walker/366921934/sizes/o/


----------



## fox1

^^average sights in sydney! 

Introducing Melbourne









Sophisticated and slick, edgy and rough, Melbourne’s physical and cultural landscape is shaped by a dynamic population, ever-ravenous for a bite of global culture. The result is Australia’s most accessible multiculturalism. Ornate Victorian-era architecture and leafy, established boulevards reflect the city’s history, and cutting-edge developments such as Federation Sq exemplify its enigmatic contemporary style. But, Melburnians still keep their urban frenzy to a deliciously sedate pace. Trams lumber back and forth on routes radiating out like spokes from central Melbourne, and cycling is a common way to get from A to Z.
source: lonely planet | melbourne


----------



## MARTYR

loving the pics !!! 

i didn't know my post would trigger so many responces ....hehehehe :lol:
anyway that is not my opinion that is just what i hear from here and there


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

--


----------



## MARTYR

^^ i think he posted this just to point out the difference in responce to my earlier post !!!


----------



## isaidso

Awesome set of photos. You have IMAX in Australia? I didn't know they had any internationally. I especially like this one:



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_birze/525454714/sizes/o/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

my favourite city in the whole world (except some russian cities)!!! hope I can go there some day...


----------



## Dean

MARTYR said:


> ^^very nice pics !!!
> but isn't like melbourne ahead of sydney in terms of culture, fashion, tourism, entertainment...etc ?????????


I've lived in both cities and Sydney is ahead in the tourism stakes with it's great beaches as well as a financial services hub. 

Fashion, culture, arts, food, live music and major events would be Melbourne.

Sydney's great and all but suffers from post Olympic syndrome and many of its residents talk it up and exaggerate the city's attributes/importance making them sound more important than they really are. What would really make Sydney perfect is if they just erected a giant head stone on Central Station. Sydney should start getting used to being second at everything from now on.


----------



## jeromericks

This thread is just going to turn into a city bashing thread I hate it both Melbourne and Sydney are great cities Australia is lucky to have both of them


----------



## Aaron W

Sydney & Melbourne are wonderful cities and I think anyone would be lucky to live in either city.

Thanks for posting these gorgeous photos! I never get tired of viewing photos of any Australian cities. There just seems to be so much to like down under. kay:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

isaidso said:


> Awesome set of photos. You have IMAX in Australia? I didn't know they had any internationally. I especially like this one:


Yep that IMAX has the largest screen in the world too 



jeromericks said:


> This thread is just going to turn into a city bashing thread I hate it both Melbourne and Sydney are great cities Australia is lucky to have both of them


Yeah  That's why I tried to keep Melbourne out of it. hno:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Bondi Beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2752385475/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benrobertsabq/366863661/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craig-dunn/3255491924/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

More Sydney


Sydney's multiple skylines ; Bondi Junction, Sydney, North Sydney, and Chatswood








http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4253820516/sizes/l/


North Sydney








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277872159/sizes/l/


West Sydney








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4278619524/sizes/l/


Sydney Monorail










Darling Harbour








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277867315/sizes/l/


Kings Cross








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4278611510/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277863549/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4278611210/sizes/l/


Sydney Street










Landmarks

Sydney Harbour Bridge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277860729/sizes/l/

Sydney Tower








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4278618316/sizes/l/

Sydney Opera House








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277844453/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharathb/4277872903/sizes/l/


----------



## IllyaDe

www.photoclub.com.ua


----------



## melbstud

ya cant compare it with any other place in the world. Much like Melbourne.

Lucky Country Australia


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## pixel2008

Sydney looks amazing.


----------



## Phil_Cpt

beautiful city ^_^


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I know this video isn't just Sydney, but it's an insight into Australia's vibrant cities and I think it's good

(Note: You have to click it twice, or until it opens in a new tab as it isn't able to be embedded)


----------



## 863552

Although being a nice city I find Sydney just in a whole a lot less atractive then Melbourne.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

They both offer totally different things, and I don't think we should start yet another City vs. City in the thread. :/



Here's a flashmob to lighten the spirits!


----------



## 863552

I know they offer different things I just find Melbourne nicer to look at.


----------



## Pule

One of the cities I have to visit before I die. Stunning pic, one day I will be there.




Dimethyltryptamine said:


> The hustle and bustle of Sydney


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eustaquio/4196351011/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/2574550071/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacharules/2315381182/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alteredlens/3434037356/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3203592066/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/meironke/3889127365/sizes/l/








ioiooi/flickr


----------



## dajumper

I miss SYDNEY!

Competition encourages improvements.


----------



## Taller Better

*OK, I've just deleted a lot of junk caused by [email protected] attempting to derail this thread. This is a thread about SYDNEY, and belongs to Dimethyltryptamine. Anyone trying to turn it into a City vs City will be given an automatic infraction, or brigging. PLEASE respect the nature of photography threads!*


----------



## christos-greece

Great aerial photo of Syndey city (downtown) and suburbs:


>


----------



## JoHaN 15

Pule said:


> One of the cities I have to visit before I die. Stunning pic, one day I will be there.


I already did  

Sydney is sooo wonderful, I only wish I could've seen the Opera house up close (in front of it)


----------



## christos-greece

The Opera house of Sydney is one of the best structures of the city...


----------



## isaidso

christos-greece said:


> The Opera house of Sydney is one of the best structures of the city...


I didn't realize it had a scaly texture on it. What material is it?


----------



## louklak NI

Sydney is beautiful


----------



## manba

I don´t have words to describe how beatiful is sydney......
It´s stunning, It´s amazing, what a great city !!!! The skyline is wonderful.


----------



## Cristovão471

isaidso said:


> I didn't realize it had a scaly texture on it. What material is it?


Up close you can see that they're square white tiles.


----------



## Deanb

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> They both offer totally different things, and I don't think we should start yet another City vs. City in the thread. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a flashmob to lighten the spirits!


I really enjoyed it!! are all the guys in Bondi Beach that hot? is the atmosphere on this beach particularly gay?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Historic Sydney*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2844602435/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/3055006152/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/3575321672/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2610181978/sizes/o/








ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2666190207/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/4067534914/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2362675439/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2801924702/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2694486667/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2901695720/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2362681483/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2667017668/sizes/o/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2363493414/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2713167014/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2362696335/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2554620243/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2632241991/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2554623671/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerhouse_museum/2632241287/sizes/o/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The beauty of Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pooly_dw/3780386291/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahdenrara/2320772161/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brocklander/214889932/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/87539086/sizes/o/

North Sydney








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bepster/124646486/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_pang/453186272/sizes/l/

Bondi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebr/3928860746/sizes/l/

Bondi Junction








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raguy/3473123452/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliobiason/2090586310/sizes/l/

Cadman's Cottage








The oldest surviving house in Sydney, built in 1816 for the use of the governmental coxswains and their crews.


----------



## chris_maiden

Sydney is beautiful, and I'd like to visit the city one day.


----------



## dutchmaster

Those old pics of Sydney are so cool...looks like England. Very nice!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^yeah, I love old Sydney photos.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mythoto/1120355223/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/3806982539/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chimpsonfilm/1888874588/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrandersen/3371816205/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nekofever/214647670/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monzstro/4356184140/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trip_hazard/3697618029/sizes/l/


----------



## nameless dude

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/monzstro/4356184140/sizes/l/


Syd Einfeld drive must be one of my favourite roads in Sydney. Travelling along Bondi Junction's high rises with the eastern city skyline in the background never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney, out and about*

Aerial










The Blue Mountains


















Hyde Park










Chinese Garden


















North Heads


















The Gap










Watsons Bay











Credits (in order of photos);
http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4253820516/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/558202917/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikerslanefarm/3454418881/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3680581640/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/globaleyes/58447885/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_kortuem/3714203818/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/legin101/4337840860/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianmain/2356740791/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/foong666/2440726190/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newt42/4455107908/sizes/l/


----------



## Deanb

what can I say? beautiful and sunny 

many big cities would be jealous of this weather, shared only by a few like LA & Barcelona


----------



## persianteen

really cool! one of my favourites!!! ;-)


----------



## MikVelo

one of the most beautiful cities of the world and one of my favorites, amazing pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice; and the old photos of Sydney are really awesome


----------



## c h a o s

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kohara/398685244/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xenedis/159273592/in/set-72057594052052329/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/306/574807326/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/two40/2214141000/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/499532745/in/set-72157600217734456









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/349425936/in/set-72157603793083172









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sissi-li/486569058/









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1345/629684393_93148c6794_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iansand/248582453/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/howardjfraser/3064947299/in/set-72157619460032731


----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice updated photos there are here...


>


----------



## jpsolarized

classy pics


----------



## MadeInRio

I agree with the title!!:cheers:


----------



## lokinyc

I really hope i get to visit Australia one day. I wish it wasn't on the other side of the planet.


----------



## c h a o s

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdgoring/565502574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdgoring/565497894/in/set-72057594134355889/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hypergurl/911901136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hypergurl/912279066/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilyclue/4147439104/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rouge_satellite/2855079433/


----------



## juancito

very nice city. Loved all the photos.


----------



## jpsolarized

great pictures chaos, i love how Sydney is in its process of Manhattanization more and more each day

BTW. i happen to know that Sydney's CBD has 3 kms. from North to south, filled with highrises, and just a couple blocks wide though. now....if the CBD was to extend (which i suspect would have to happen anytime in the near future), where would it go?

thanks


----------



## kalibob32

yeah yeah, it looks good but wait until the snow falls in june and july!


----------



## jpsolarized

^^

i think Sydney has had just once in its entire history a snowfall, that i think it turned out to be hail or sleet.

would be cool to see southern cities in Australia having snowfalls though


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^Sydney has plenty of space to develop still. The problem is overcoming the NIMBY attitude many of the locals have. I've put together this recent aerial of Sydney. 










The yellow area to the left of the CBD, known as Barangaroo will soon have 12 skyscrapers under construction (3 of which will be over 200m). See this video

Now, I'm no Sydneysider but I would assume that when push comes to shove Pyrmont and Darling Harbour will see further development, as would Oxford and William Streets. North Sydney also will see further development (as well as the other skylines of Sydney, such as Bondi Junction, Chatswood, and Parramatta etc)


----------



## jpsolarized

thanks Dime, i thought it would have expanded southwards though, but i think Redfern is round there and it just wouldn't work, would it?

going either westward or eastward would be awesome, but i guess another curved like skyline would emerged like the one in the CBD with Sydney Tower being the peak, right?

i hope Sydney gets soon a 300+ tower

cheers and keep the cool pics coming


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Here's a few more pictures. You can see where the Barangaroo development is going to be. 

Before:



























After:



































And my rendering of a future Sydney skyline


----------



## fox1

source:
sackerman519 zanthia purfleetannex jennweesofties kaytigrace juileeprior leaaaaah leighnb m1en milgateasher milmages cafe sydney roberto duran skazama 
mykreeve robertoduran arjunpurky airtour bluebulgaria tezzer57 alex howen [email protected] andreisky bryanfreeman dkitch edwardhoover GaryPHayes ginoiroi


----------



## jpsolarized

yeah, Barangaroo will definitively be a great addition to the northern CBD skyline

shocking pics of Syd Fox1

wouldn't it be great to see some pics of Georges street? Australia's broadway..i guess


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliebrewer/108888930/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifeasdaddy/2683972507/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacharules/2681384211/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydneywalker/2158145062/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamshingleton/3325618991/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3371488270/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jviiret/1275962637/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chenyc/2230019335/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slieschke/3300932/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/contrejour/2437859709/sizes/o/


----------



## c h a o s

thanks for sharing dime and fox!

Sydney City South









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allyjay2006/3355092308/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meremail/2273628367/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edumariz/3781159856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3050955414/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaranar/223003579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_pang/530999895/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos of Sydney


----------



## jpsolarized

cool pics dime and chaos, some cities are just buildings without soul like....don't wanna say.....

but Sydney has a character of its own


----------



## melbstud

niceness


----------



## c h a o s

*Sydney under construction*









http://i39.tinypic.com/9fs6lj.jpg









http://i40.tinypic.com/zinb83.jpg









http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2540/dscf5297.jpg









http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5489/dscf5267.jpg









http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5626/dscf1750.jpg









http://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh423/lijman/IMG_0883.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4546464815_34e0477163_b.jpg









http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/828/dscf6861l.jpg









http://i44.tinypic.com/16gmtck.jpg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/4627781845/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/formation-photography/3166479863/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/4627783139/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alistairkiwi/4626332407/in/pool-sydneyaustralia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/onebenji/4607948342/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4625321455/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4622014120/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4607859907/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlpt/3299361285/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlpt/3341338054/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlpt/3341345932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4593684977/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4585575274/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueriotriver/4607956121/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_surjanto/4600140338/in/pool-sydneyaustralia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/summilux-m/4554405878/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrlederhosen/4146838042/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photo at night of the city of Sydney:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4628791105/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taovdg/4629066494/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4628169202/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4627571453/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4630261143/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4627567951/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4614870925/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4614864231/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4588014484/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4605493349/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4570424719/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4570352840/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4570347470/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4570350192/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/4386244201/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4423828581/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brindleyimages/2356943983/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexhdr77/2858240571/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photowide/2220647698/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/3740982533/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/3793889651/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/3741754654/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/4630537997/sizes/l/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Really...buddy...You know how much I love Melbourne (and don't ask me why, I don't know how to explain, though I can explain why...), but I aint seen an ugly Australian city yet...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^That's because there's no such thing as an ugly Australian city 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozdj/4019500456/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlrock/4546293621/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sackerman519/4260249688/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452351129/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluecockatoo/1847497542/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kobylib/493727404/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453176492/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_unis/4362423962/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianapa/2152253455/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghee/4641949086/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghee/4559678351/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghee/4560307914/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghee/4549264351/sizes/o/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^


----------



## c h a o s

compilation of panorama shots
all credits at the end of post









































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersofsydney/3211834747/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smileymanwithahat/4239546019/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/giupan/3539132685/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepretenda/194790447/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewmy/2830855941/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stungstudio/2178909397/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/defects/2773210329/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertwong/2991416214/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertwong/2991415078/sizes/l/


----------



## MelboyPete

awesome pics....especially like the 2nd & 4th pics


----------



## CarterArdell

That is really awesome I just love that, and yes it is the most beautiful gift given to the world I really love that. Everything is so unique that I just love to see that. Good job done by you.


----------



## NParry

Few cities in the US can match these beautiful Australian cities. Great pics..


----------



## darknyt1

Awesome city!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiandamian/4717905232/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiandamian/4717157343/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercamel/4734692064/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercamel/4733896325/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercamel/4734949269/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_pang/4741375819/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4740032219/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/intervene/4745252578/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sally-jane/4732940218/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardoh/4738457446/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardoh/4717282608/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4738789626/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4738124805/sizes/l/


----------



## jpsolarized

nice photos Dyme, specially those old ones


----------



## japanese001




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos of Sydney you got :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brynsphotos/4779829060/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patchtok/4775930619/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henweb/4768780947/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xamesm/4771500090/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4773578201/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4773576913/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anson0408/4771581336/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davebateman/4776520763/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lavagirl6699/4779501360/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianapa/4774597965/sizes/l/


----------



## Tourniquet

I don'r know why but I kuv Oz as if i were born there. Sydney is the city of my dreams.


----------



## Dallas star

Lovely


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney is amazing as always; very nice photo-updates Dime


----------



## jpsolarized

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martijnsp/4728716458/ 

(first posted by calmoxyl in the "nightshots of your city" in the ozcrapers section)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^That's stunning!










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4875812534/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgetony/4882809813/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leighton3210/4879412790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgetony/4882774615/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgetony/4883376374/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgetony/4882806655/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgetony/4882773713/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalie-anna/4874458264/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_shen/4879920855/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_shen/4879566811/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartbarr/4871433412/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_shen/4879952842/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_shen/4879831638/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_shen/4880586635/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## fox1

How friggin stupid is it to have police on horses in the middle of the city?


----------



## spiralout

^^why is that so bad? They get a better view on a horse then in a car, they also have an enhanced presence and are easier to approach then in a car.

A lot of cities do that. You often see new york cops on horse back


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos indeed; Sydney is really an awesome city


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

..


----------



## Black Stone

MK20 said:


> I love Sydney!:drool::drool::drool:


i love Sydney too :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brettjohn/4944217388/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4370532010/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ord-inaryboy/4945366578/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4444128239/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4619798081/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4643401826/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdeguzman/4011416524/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2634882321/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimmaylam/2618141060/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2626795106/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronireko/2547471845/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4944651325/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Mike_UT

I love Sydney ♥


----------



## Marco Polo

I like Sydney.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Fantastic city and pics!


----------



## Deanb

I'm just amazed by how fabulous Sydney appears to be


----------



## Deanb

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> This is the winter months for Sydney
> 
> *Average winter high °C*
> 
> June 16.9°C, July 16.3°C, August 17.8°C
> 
> 
> *Average winter low °C*
> 
> June 9.3°C, July 8.0°C, August 8.9°C


same as Tel Aviv then  

thanks


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4953376524/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4899528447/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentthyang/4958890145/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrybiky/4941223844/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4895429813/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrybiky/4955970481/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4956072112/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4893617052/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xamesm/4953946580/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xamesm/4873303921/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xamesm/4846188450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## juancito

Sydney, is a gift to the world. Very nice photos, love to come an check out the changes that are still happening around the city.


----------



## MK20

Good updates!!


----------



## Stgocl

Awww... Sydney is out of this world. Everything in Sydney is amazing, the new part, the old one, food, harbour, night life, etc.
I remember celebrating the Australia Day, on January, on a boat...what a race! 
Have to come back!


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney is really good, very nice city


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Glad you all like 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianapa/2143231573/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/306/4964157822/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4973945772/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ravpigeon/3662768846/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcollier/4970210435/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-ms/3429216708/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentthyang/4980394719/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/4151264983/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4920009668/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozbandit/250951922/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4970916474/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickmonk/1366650354/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4989408340/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonismalas/4985809367/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentthyang/4985241795/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/306/4967089761/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/summilux-m/4978580229/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosecman/4881725902/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikveland/795926127/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/team2/836599450/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/burtonandy/4991685000/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/burtonandy/4492493729/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tourniquet

I'll say it again: Sydney is the most incredible, beautiful, interesting city in the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!! More pics pleeeaaaase!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't get enough.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlmonus/133566832/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/836758325/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guymiddleton/2658612600/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/haobam/538452896/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_chong/3512952942/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evan144/3577221782/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smyfung/3078990017/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Today marks the _*10th*_ anniversary of the 
Sydney 2000 Olympic Games










http://www.flickr.com/photos/therpsingh/800701333/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pjc_au/123623621/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/437596835/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shotmeshotyou/1238624574/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_chong/2642754444/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2948716971/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brigalow/3573674032/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/striderv/3926213362/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/outafocus/2856055790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazzat/52901515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/micool_nz/4680021567/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasklein/3012783458/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micool_nz/4680020417/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micool_nz/4680019243/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/defty/4993138362/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rameau/4923514722/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azfaraguzz/4997490135/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtmate_ezs/2240674373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eytl/5004302118/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentmenard/5012395588/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photos_by_jane/5011329441/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...ches/4966450586/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enetsang/5000649261/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5012442354/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/5011503538/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mico4ever/4995405674/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mico4ever/4994794953/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/louvadeus/5013075928/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micool_nz/4680024051/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

christos-greece said:


> ^^ About beaches, i like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Dimethyltryptamine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Bondi beach or not?
Click to expand...

It looks like Bondi beach to me.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shane33/5080272796/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliemelton/5079947934/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chilsta/5079366611/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xcentris/5079431817/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkhs218/5079257271/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chilsta/284888892/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkhs218/5079817764/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/5088870916/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebr/5085837979/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/room27/5079688573/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reenita/5088486927/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reenita/5088485429/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5077063962/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5088638749/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photowide/3224578943/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin-ryan/5007015790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/537076198/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206

some of my shots during year 08 visit

pls click for more
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674774
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608223629480/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^Great photos!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5100559015/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardbilledo/5101033650/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a1eatoire/5099132521/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marshalljw/5097892374/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chad007/5100895858/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5092707851/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrybiky/5098546271/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamkung/5099478932/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mochalatteccino/5092732847/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elver72/5050550945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> It looks like Bondi beach to me.


So its Bondi beach  btw, very nice new photos Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkvision/5104717158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkvision/5104717170/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkvision/5104717164/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taovdg/5088277129/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan_llanos/3773303582/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuhicks46/3760737067/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/psychogirl/3771132091/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3768900390/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff_roberts/2938177420/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlesmyers/3761931328/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4225300708/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/3711957846/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurtmate_ezs/247451791/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5113570038/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/knoda/5113378620/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taovdg/5109519755/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5108937973/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/5108951700/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112527754/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5109335501/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/5108946588/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleyquinn/5113560056/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/akida/361378897/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/348499007/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sid1662/338797983/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Absolutely very nice and great are those new photos are Dime


----------



## austinwiseman

What a Car!!!! :banana:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ About beaches, i like this one:
> 
> Its Bondi beach or not?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The BMW? Indeed


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5113600789/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamtsengsta/5116646871/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clydeessexphotography/5117780152/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacobanchini/5117198278/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/displace/5113751499/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrybiky/5113922582/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwandc3/5113941798/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unicornicopia/5120592903/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellesphoto/5121133022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nidz

Sydney's very far from home but I would love to come and visit Australia. Amazing city!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothysoar/5141940498/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverspot/5138565267/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lordsheppy/5096585640/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff_roberts/5128284559/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5132156680/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidr_/5134003820/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/novalan/5135510926/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sounav_maikap/5130639968/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke_reynolds/5122713990/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothysoar/5055012091/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francis-greg/5141668884/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5124104469/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5134567404/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5137783043/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5082656982/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5058527362/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5045270149/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cariad

The 5th photo down from top, the one with shoes hanging from cable wire, is actually Brighton, England, not sure how that one got in )


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful and very nice photos from Sydney


----------



## cristof

amazing the perfect mix between Europe (England) and America...keep going...it looks fab...but why so many posters on the top of buildings like in h-K ...not really nice...this wise...just true beauty


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5105659487/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shane33/5153172213/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennnigan/5153741890/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigkeller1966/5153719862/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gtellys/4997848505/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/myelbow/5139247150/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/howardjfraser/856873803/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/692531284/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Perfect and great as always...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmdjmdjm/5156091504/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5156516795/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taovdg/5154201506/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mutedsinger/5157071820/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theextramile/5156185575/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmdjmdjm/5156092988/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5155713487/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5156299700/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5156231986/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmdjmdjm/5156089362/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Summer is back in town!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5203565373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5232773233/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/displace/5223102709/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachyfication/5216474228/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/humaneugene/5194098561/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231591818/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney at street level*​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4611288756/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4617153881/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willallison/4593158449/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191987382/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinilao/5233733586/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinilao/5225810937/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkensiva/5233499300/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/5190550011/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jose03/5165802001/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacobanchini/5162765535/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinilao/5226417642/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottdavies/3495608408/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## crskyline

Wow, I really find sydney amazing.
Many buildings are built in the 1980s and 1990s but looks incredibly new, there is no supertall but looks very tall from ground level.


----------



## c h a o s

Kate Ferrara @flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/watashi/4549634696/


----------



## c h a o s

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2391661186/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debitaylor/2388946543/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debitaylor/2389713778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/debitaylor/2388931883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2391652582/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2391642416/


----------



## Linguine

^^


really beautiful pics.....


----------



## Deanb

very impressive


----------



## christos-greece

Very impressive indeed and very nice new photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kypitcher/5252388267/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simondownunder/5252827620/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/automatnight/5251037798/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249071940/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/5250602901/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251508456/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-shinji1582/5249855875/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-shinji1582/5244344268/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xhanatos/5248542639/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## euromerican

Amazing city and country


----------



## mani.khan

*I love this city*


----------



## fox1

http://www.revolutionmarrickville.com.au/









http://eastexchange.com.au/


halloleo


sackerman519


markdanielowen









http://www.flickr.com/photos/interconsydney/3885714625/sizes/l/in/photostream/


ithangover


riviera2005 


drew


andess 


tariksur


obnoxiousfacialscenes









photolibrary dreamstime 
​​


----------



## fox1

http://eastexchange.com.au/​​


----------



## tuba162

Sydney has the WOW factor...

It is impossible do not get overwhelmeb by the view when visiting the Harbour...

Love it !!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/originalsinsuality81/201641549/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xx_yunespex_xx/5233213625/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/automatnight/5250525869/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_pang/5255521059/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5253346021/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251513650/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavenagh/198740150/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjill154/189314795/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sackerman519/4260233448/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregrule/5260340444/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hughjackmanfan4ever/5261878730/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lordsheppy/5247525801/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqlnerd/5259548057/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vermininc/5257328795/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skuldly/5260671442/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oggsie/5260019793/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5260510642/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bwbing/5260466978/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenfarmer/5265375176/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aris-ressy/5262320251/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5253086609/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5234463202/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb

love to find myself a hot Aussie guy


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing photos Dime from Sydney, well done :cheers:

please accept this one from flickr:
*the harbour and the city of Sydney at night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielwillans/5257786266/in/photostream/


----------



## fox1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5257540084/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5003921552/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lozinho/2660869416/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepdesign/390231280/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magencanning/4962569335/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jslicer1/4972158134/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hughlyn/4509519691/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jslicer1/4971455009/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jslicer1/4972072620/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanybeers/1518267048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4621869505/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeacey/5046211155/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## indosky

orgasmic beauty


----------



## nidz

indosky said:


> orgasmic beauty


LOL I agree. Jizzed in my pants.


----------



## inno4321

Julia Gillard is very beautyful politician. When she visit to seoul g20 she was so pretty.


----------



## Deanb

wow


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, most of those new photos are great :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone

spectacular!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/5275899631/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cactusmotel/1508431180/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreadfuldan/458620131/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/louvadeus/5282671913/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/5250602901/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scharks/5254094162/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oljmpya/5280022410/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lsydney/5273014139/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/louvadeus/5283336066/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Acoustic

and the Oscar for best picture goes to...



Dimethyltryptamine said:


>


----------



## Mike_UT

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful... one hundred times beautiful!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Merry Christmas to all, and glad you all like. Here's some aerials of Sydney 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabelerner/5288618473/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabelerner/5288620561/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabelerner/5289215268/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuelluongimages/5288131483/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5288438596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Sydney and Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## Eureka!

Fabulous photos, so glamorous!


----------



## Scott Le Moir

Great Sydney! Merry Christmas to all of us!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Indeed, Merry Christmas! 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-reilly/5291025659/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5219116692/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5276671115/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5287815936/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aris-ressy/5281743936/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5280297670/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildeturkey/5270550885/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evanhowe/5281586943/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5143944127/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5134567404/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5085141097/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000623670/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## c h a o s

In anticipation for NYE, here are a few shots of Sydney in party mode.

Spanish Festival








http://www.flickr.com/photos/betta_design/1266127189/sizes/l/

Coffee Festival









Sydney Festival








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wr76/2171200274/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydney_festival/4264289108/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydney_festival/4263727197/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tasmin/4287784494/

Danks Street festival








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thephotoguy/3127758386/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Sydney as usually :cheers:


----------



## c h a o s

Sneaking in a few more.

Summer Sounds








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreadfuldan/4285047906/

Harbourlife








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flannalette/3057132673/

Tropfest








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreadfuldan/4383957039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tropfest/4376394820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tropfest/4375553553/

Random








http://www.flickr.com/photos/horizon729/4157417811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asanyal/2830176712/

Aroma Festival








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5296299626/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing photos from Sydney once again... :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5327379114/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carmelos-pictures/5323425874/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlpt/5319928658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonywinardi/5315400157/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_lee/5314369562/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-shinji1582/5186079884/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-shinji1582/5315278147/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_lee/5313773811/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4303729742/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*2011 Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras*







​


----------



## Deanb

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *2011 Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


wow that REALLY made me wanna go there and party!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

It's a great time of year to visit Sydney, that's for sure!











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozgursuucak/5456046740/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonygaunt/3914003572/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leighn8844/3933329037/sizes/l/in/pool-32142572[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/summilux-m/5455645124/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/haxheaven/5433776266/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-meredith/5432961110/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeneddie/5456583235/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/haxheaven/5435805059/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotranga/5443932121/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paddypearse/5371236855/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dumbat/3935086627/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5462573747/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skimmens/5462830076/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-shinji1582/5461619718/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulruggiero/5461203864/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/summilux-m/5460792284/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrikta/5462398788/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/groobster/5461654313/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/groobster/5461659443/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5461739784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/regular-rocker/5469670386/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5468836887/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaroslavd/5466245021/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markgoodwin/5467548653/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chunyilin/5468123701/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5468836421/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tourniquet

When I die, I want this written in my tombstone: "Sydney is the most beautiful city in the world!!!"


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481829436/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/room27/5475604878/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481059421/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoschiewan/5041001013/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/formation-photography/5324557432/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoschiewan/5043328066/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanos/5469620225/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoschiewan/5045983618/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanos/5472627364/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beaugiles/5467943828/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos of Sydney, including the night ones


----------



## Mike_UT

What a city!... one of the most beautiful in the world indeed.. Sydney and Rio are my favorites..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/5519012585/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/5511308243/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5496681236/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5501051085/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/5526073016/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cerroma/5473915655/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smortaus/5500732435/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Sydney, Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5526322653/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5523079032/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scharks/5525323127/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5546730876/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5546003963/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellyah/5548780470/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaseworldwide/5542792752/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5548115175/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellyah/5548204987/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## c h a o s

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4428908772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4423828581/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_lasky/213858536/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redrex83/3567675415/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heleenlamm/4988167910/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_habegger/4393405309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileyfive/5206140273/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## c h a o s

Sydney density!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmingstone/3315345733/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5546557168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5546559510/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/2878252953/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephevaphoto/2879092736/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pistoldawn/2692509238/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xenedis/5615677783/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brucekerridge/5609079402/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonewalkabout/5603911818/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jase010/5584527762/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xenedis/5584815668/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5584537915/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_yiye/5567967396/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5563779612/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_dangelo/5562187571/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmettanderson/5560368181/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scharks/5598014334/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Deanb

fantastic, colorful, beautiful, big... what not?!
the new york of Asia?


----------



## MelboyPete

some of those latest pics of Sydney especially the night shots are breath-taking.


----------



## SydneyCity

Deanb said:


> fantastic, colorful, beautiful, big... what not?!
> the new york of Asia?


Sydney is in Australia, which is not in Asia. Australia is its own continent.


----------



## Maria Theresa

Beautiful city!!

It reminds me of Rio!


----------



## japanese001

Sydney habour, シドニー・ハーバー by meta_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## fox1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomadically/495649473









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomadically/495614270/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/5529756419/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasha_king/2609120795









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasha_king/2616507129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasha_king/2616505517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quagi/2393781409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericinsf/3951681153/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4660226756









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miltonmic/2717849795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3617762269









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqlnerd/208650558









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kohara/398685244/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trentbetts/3208626284/​​


----------



## fox1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackngan/5657970384









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jangu_rai/5542885916/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5530629681/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/malificentmuse/5698289423









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippe_angie/5896532376









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke_reynolds/3741268544/​​


----------



## Linguine

Great updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yury-prokopenko/4671920520/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/3144137822/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chewychua/128676816/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/2870815884/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aussiegall/3076434371/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*SYDNEY HARBOUR BRIDGE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akc77/535753714/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/4792682567/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/garry61/281227042/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yury-prokopenko/5776018060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/2898824641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/2151510515/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*TAMARAMA BEACH*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/assaf_f/3327428800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapsforgeisha/2998553461/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelp/2786481130/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pattpoom/3515630473/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haruspex/65405128/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*NEWTOWN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexdavies/1852143401/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/5981396608/in/set-72157627168894625









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/5980872659/in/set-72157627168894625









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgorcavallina/5510691257/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghee/5417278229/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mca88/5672154633/


----------



## fox1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5932672765/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenkum/6109287131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sadeq/531086168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5997166259/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2740438529/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5993624542









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/5925750386/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6105848398/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5851148197/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6123153281/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6023345840









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snappist/6001461411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ally-mike/5746274391/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fordan/248027154/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snappist/6002023726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhapeman/3934077864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etoile2802/6065220864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/madolyn/39842737/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ally-mike/5808184462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6037669248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppix/6071851205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5851639092/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/managedspaces/465141551/​​


----------



## Lordpenguinton

Fantastic photos of a fantastic city.


----------



## BearCave

Nice!!


----------



## japanese001

Le pont Harbour Bridge de Sydney | Sydney's Harbour Bridge by Tazintosh, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Sydney has a beautiful harbor and an impressive skyline. Australia's skylines are among my favorites because they remind me of the ones we have in North America.


----------



## MelboyPete

Love Sydney...haven't been there in years but going on these recent pics I must visit soon...looks amazing.


----------



## Mornnb

Steven77571 said:


> Sydney has a beautiful harbor and an impressive skyline. Australia's skylines are among my favorites because they remind me of the ones we have in North America.


For much the same reason, I love North American cities! 
Here are my photos of the skyline.
All from this set.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627564831435/


----------



## Mornnb

My photos of Bondi Beach.
All from this set.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627003881492/


----------



## Mornnb

I took some photos of the city streets.
George Street.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627090295896/


----------



## Mornnb

Castlereagh Street
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627035639152/


----------



## Mornnb

Pitt Street
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627071909466/





































Lady Commerce:


----------



## Mornnb

York Street
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157626988166161/


----------



## Mornnb

Phillip Street, some of the cities best buildings are in the area and around Chifley Square.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627632880445/










Governor Philip Tower, designed by Melbourne based Denton Corker Marshall and finished in 1993.



















AMP Centre, built 1976.



















Aurora Place, designed by the Italian Renzo Piano.





































Chifley Tower, designed by the New York firm Kohn Pedersen Fox in a neo-art deco style.





























It is the dominate tower in Chifley Square, which is named after Ben Chifley, Prime Minister of Australia during ww2.

















And to the left is the Qantas House, which is the cities first internationalist style glass curtain wall building, designed in 1950 and finished in 1957.









Looking up from Chifley Square.


----------



## Mornnb

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627632880445/

Deutsche Bank Place, by the British Foster + Partners.

















Deutsche Bank Place, Chifley Tower and Aurora Place as seen from Royal Botanical Gardens.

















Space, new tower completed this year.


----------



## Mornnb

Elizabeth Street and Martin Place
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627632880445/























































Pedestrian crowds.


























State Savings Bank building.


----------



## Mornnb

Elizabeth Street.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/sets/72157627632880445/






















































St James Trust building, next to the Jewish Synagogue.









Sheraton on the Park.









And the intersection of Elizabeth and Park Street.

















Park Street takes you to the busy George and Park Street intersection, there is an Art and About display above it this week in front of the Town Hall building.


----------



## Urbania

Fantastic pics Mornnb!


----------



## japanese001

Sydney habour, シドニー・ハーバー by meta_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Amazing photos, Mornnb!!! What's the range of the lens you used (mm) for the shots of whole skyscrapers, from sidewalk to top?


----------



## Mornnb

Thanks. 10-22mm. Anyone photographing skyscrapers, needs this lens!!!


----------



## japanese001

Sydney by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Sydney have nice skylines! Beautiful modern city!
__________________

Capital Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## skymantle

Haberfield is a suburb of inner-western Sydney. The area is known for having a high concentration of Italian-Australians, and for being a well-planned garden suburb from the turn of the nineteenth century, protected today as a [URL="http://www-staff.it.uts.edu.au/~colville/habas/"]Heritage Conservation Area.[/URL]



> Demographics
> According to the 2001 census, Haberfield had around 6,800 residents with a very strong Italian component, 30% speaking Italian at home...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haberfield,_New_South_Wales


1.


2.
Ramsay Street is the high street with many Italian-owned businesses.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.
A few houses. These are typical and not necessarily the most outstanding examples.


11.


12.


13.
The streets are lined with mature trees.


14.


----------



## Koobideh

What a cool city!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

IMG_7771 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_7805 by mornnb, on Flickr

Louis Vuitton, George Street, Sydney by Antonio Khattar Photography, on Flickr

IMG_7699 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_7728 by mornnb, on Flickr

Pitt St Mall, Boxing Day Sales, Sydney by Antonio Khattar Photography, on Flickr

IMG_7691 by mornnb, on Flickr

Bargain hunters 3 by Roving I, on Flickr

Search for pleasure 2 by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Monorail by antsurfer, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6495053355/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frenchmoments/4741134548/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Sydney Sky by gSeK, on Flickr

Sydney , Circular Quay by Frangky Junus, on Flickr

Little Bay, Sydney by Antonio Khattar Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by HardieBoys, on Flickr

Untitled by 198Qの365, on Flickr

Darlinghurst Jacarandas by betta design, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/athousandleaves/6408885351/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

martin place by Is This Graham Too?, on Flickr

Martin Place by brianapa, on Flickr

Circular Quay by xiaow3i, on Flickr

Sydney-8 by Creatively Created, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Splendid photos from Sydney....:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Happy New Year from Sydney!


New Years Eve! 2011 by evangelique, on Flickr

New Years Eve! 2011 by evangelique, on Flickr

Five Minutes... by Chase Photography, on Flickr

Boat Exodus by Chase Photography, on Flickr

20 Minute Traffic Jam by Chase Photography, on Flickr

NYE Fireworks 30 by tco1961, on Flickr

_MG_2391 by dave80.com, on Flickr

Oh look it's the city again by lynnith, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothyz/6603023157/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

NYE 085a by Adam Phipps, on Flickr

New Year Eve 2012 by Edward Yd, on Flickr

New Year's Eve Fireworks 2011 Sydney by sachman75, on Flickr

Sydney New Years 2012 by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr

New Year's Fireworks Sydney 2012 by sachman75, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

_DSC0260 by qootee, on Flickr

228 by brett-au, on Flickr

229 by brett-au, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aztatlan/6616034235/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Sydney Harbour Bridge by dizzy.doll, on Flickr

Sydney by dizzy.doll, on Flickr

Sydney 012 by Kate McKenna, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eljamali/6613592911/sizes/l/in/photostream/

20120101 - 02 - Vaucluse - Relaxing on a brand new year by Kayhadrin, on Flickr

Day 354 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 353 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 354 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 354 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Day 360 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 360 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 358 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 359 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 358 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 358 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 358 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 357 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 357 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 357 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 352 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 352 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 352 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 352 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 351 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr

Day 351 : Sydney by BeAsT#1, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

..-.


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4426[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4331[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4513[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4304[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4433[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4397[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4288[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4182[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4147[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4140[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4139[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4135[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4126[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4467[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4478[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4506[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4510[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4105[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4119[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4331[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4524[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4517[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4537[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4545[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4550[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4554[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4557[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4558[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4569[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4570[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4571[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4572[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4573[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4577[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4597[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4619[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4626[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4631[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4633[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4639[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4657[/IMG]


----------



## octopushadow127

[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4764[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4753[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4744[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4733[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4718[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4703[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4693[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4676[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4661[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4657[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4639[/IMG]








[/url] Flickr 上 Octopus Liang 的 DSC_4633[/IMG]


----------



## SydneyCity

A few pictures taken by me of Bondi Beach around a year ago.


Bondi apartments by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Campbell Parade by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Seagulls by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Seagull on top of car by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Seagulls by Icy Chev, on Flickr

And around Lavender Bay, also around the same time:


Milson's Point Skyline by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Bridge and harbour by Icy Chev, on Flickr

And finally, around the CBD and Circular Quay, taken about 3 months ago:


Australia Square Tower by Icy Chev, on Flickr

York Street by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Bond and George by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Bridge Street by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Grosvenor Place by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Alfred Street by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Looking Up by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Circular Quay Skyscrapers by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Rush Hour by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Rush Hour, Wharf 3 by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Docking by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Skyscraper Cluster, Sydney by Icy Chev, on Flickr

I'm Blue by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Macquarie Street by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Icy Chev, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## SydneyCity

schmiedl-0719-015801-0750 by schmiedl-images, on Flickr

schmiedl-24-1908-51295 by schmiedl-images, on Flickr

schmiedl-24-1917-53313 by schmiedl-images, on Flickr

schmiedl-24-1825-09272-Edit by schmiedl-images, on Flickr

schmiedl-24-1830-33277 by schmiedl-images, on Flickr

schmiedl-0731-035134-0309 by schmiedl-images, on Flickr


----------



## Indonesian Pride

always nice to see Sydney,,
Impressive!


----------



## mobus

Sydney Chinatown - one of the oldest in the world









IMG_5037 by Rob Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

1 Bligh Street Sydney


----------



## mobus




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics...kay:


----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x

David Jones department store flower festival


----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## empireofthesun

Wow, Sydney is truly beautiful. A world city. I can't take my eyes off these images.


----------



## mobus

^^ It is indeed


----------



## xJamaax

Nice skyline!


----------



## BearCave

Impressive!


----------



## mobus




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x




----------



## everlastinglove-x

_Sydney in Finding Nemo, 2003_


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

Sydney around York Street (8) by eGuide Travel, on Flickr

Sydney around York Street (2) by eGuide Travel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Jaffle_Mobile_02 by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Failed_Reflections_01 by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

_Launch of David Jones Autumn/Winter Collection, 2012_


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

Sirius Apartments by mokolabs, on Flickr

Kirribilli by mokolabs, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Tour Buses passing by... by Simple Story ★彡, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_NASA Ariel photo of Sydney on a cloudy night_


----------



## mobus

Harbour Bridge by mokolabs, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunset Skyline by Naddsy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney sunset after the rain by Naddsy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney GPO Building 2 by dasherport, on Flickr

Commonwealth Bank of Australia by MrBlackSun, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunset by CameraShy021, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

York Street, Sydney - 8.30am Friday by john cowper, on Flickr

149 York Street by hanneorla, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Iconic Sydney from Mrs Macquarie’s Chair by Sho_art, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vivid Lights Festival Sydney 2013 by Chameleon Inc, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mega_Pan_01 by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Black swan, Lake Macquarie by Junni58, on Flickr

A city sleeps by MaxTripleX, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mega_Pan_01_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

York Street, Sydney CBD by Marzosyd, on Flickr

York Street, Sydney New South Wales, Australia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by Dommeneck, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

York Street by | prab naththarampatha, on Flickr

York Street by night by Sydney's life, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Steps of Sydney Town Hall by LJ Mears, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Sunset by thinboyfatter, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

Frasers Broadway-8904.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by New Dan, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia. by PiotrHalka, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunrise. Take off. by hunbe, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Bridge and Opera House by melanie lazarow, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chifley Hotel, Potts Point Launch Party by chifleyhotelsydney, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dawn by Junni58, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Bass Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House, framed by Steel. by NevDev (Nev), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

FDC_7523 by FDeeba, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunrise Merewether by Junni58, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunset at Moona Moona by jaroslavd, on Flickr

Sombras y nubes by Picardo2009, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mr. Danny Lim and his dog, Smarty by Zilch^^, on Flickr

Old Sydney Town by ArlsPHOTO, on Flickr









Sydney Circular Quay Morning Blue Hour by Tacksoon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

10. window cleaner 28/1/09 by jwandc3, on Flickr









How Could I Resist by ~ by jessica ~, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

With Purpose by Daveography.ca, on Flickr

So Where Are We Off To? by Daveography.ca, on Flickr

Amanecer australiano by Picardo2009, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Friends will be friends by RedBlond, on Flickr

Taronga Zoo, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Harbour Sunrise. by ibbyhusseini, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

By one's self by ArlsPHOTO, on Flickr

2013 Vivid Sydney_1827b by jk__photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20090602-23_Hawaii_and_SanFran_trip 001 by andreas.heinz, on Flickr

P1080043GWS by lt1470, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera house by brianapa, on Flickr

Sydney kings cross long exposure by ciano78, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Kings Crossed by ClaytonLePanda, on Flickr

Kings Cross Night Club by Marzosyd, on Flickr

Sydney - Oct 08 by [reetephotography], on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Entrance to Kings Cross station, Sydney. by brianapa, on Flickr

St James Station, Winter Sydney Dusk by johnno_oz, on Flickr

Dusk at Prada, Sydney City by johnno_oz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chanel - Sydney by malt memories, on Flickr

Sydney - Bvlgari and Chanel by iiTabloidJunk, on Flickr

Sydney city views by ash-s, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

Pyrmont Sunset by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr

Belmain sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney from Star City by Akito07, on Flickr

2011-06-25 Radio Sydney by Akito07, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunday Sunset by Leorex, on Flickr

CHANEL by Reventon-Lex, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Cruising into Sydney Harbour by TravelAroundAustralia, on Flickr

Sydney City at night hdr by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hyde Park, Sydney by r.skokan, on Flickr

Circular Quay by r.skokan, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney by r.skokan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vivid Sydney by -yury-, on Flickr

Night Symmetry by -yury-, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hyde Park - Sydney by Simon Wilde Photography, on Flickr

Hyde Park - Sydney R.I.P MJ by Simon Wilde Photography, on Flickr

Hyde Park - Sydney by Simon Wilde Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hyde Park by wellingtonwidebrow, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunset by tolomea, on Flickr

Sydney Central Station at Dusk by tolomea, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Cathedrals by Leonard John Matthews, on Flickr

Sydney light rail by Leonard John Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Macquarie Building, Darling Harbour, Sydney by pommypaul, on Flickr

Australia Day tall ships race, Sydney by pommypaul, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

200611 astor entrance by iambents, on Flickr

'The Astor' and Chief Secretary's Building by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

183_2518 Chief Secretary's Building - Colonial Secretary's Building by Kate's Photo Diary, on Flickr

183_2517 Conservatorium of Music nestled in the trees by Kate's Photo Diary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunday Sunset by Leorex, on Flickr

Pitt Street being Pitt Street ... by highplains68, on Flickr

Monorail mist by highplains68, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Harbour Sunrise. by ibbyhusseini, on Flickr

Sydney by night by hirnschnecke, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

mobus said:


> Sydney Night by kirkhillephotography, on Flickr


Couldn't get anymore iconic than that...very nice.


----------



## mobus

St Stephen's Anglican Church, Newtown - 3 by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney Night by Chris Ballment, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney-2238.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr

Sydney-2285.jpg by lbraverm, on Flickr

Sydney by Night by cloudzilla, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bank Building by John von Sydney, on Flickr

Sydney University Quadrangle by John von Sydney, on Flickr

Opera House of night by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

birds bathing  by firreflly, on Flickr

Sydney University Quadrangle by John von Sydney, on Flickr

Lanterns at the Sydney Night Noodle market by firreflly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr

Butcher by ClickE, on Flickr

Bus Lane in Sydney at Night by acagamic, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

A Different View by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr

Walkies by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr

Sydney by night by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Pylon Pano by Matjoez, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by needvaliumnow, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Party with a view by oooo oooo, on Flickr

The bridge in question by oooo oooo, on Flickr

skywards by oooo oooo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney_Potts Point by liesl1020, on Flickr

Sydney_Potts Point by liesl1020, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid Lights 2011 Opera House VII by emmettanderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

opera-house-2011f.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House from Athol Bay by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

City Extra - Circular Quay by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge at Sunset by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Skyling At Sunset by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Pitt Street at night by tysonroche, on Flickr

Customs House by tysonroche, on Flickr

The Harbour under the Bridge by tysonroche, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Thinking whilst they wait... by Luke-rative, on Flickr

Crazy, Busy...Home by Luke-rative, on Flickr

Opera Bar by Luke-rative, on Flickr

Not Vivid by Luke-rative, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Kings Cross (Sydney) by Marzosyd, on Flickr

Kings Cross Sydney by laggeddot, on Flickr

Enjoy Coke by cowmumu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Kings Cross - Sydney by mong789, on Flickr

Kings Cross by Andrew McGregor, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Tannachy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

N-class 728, Sydney Transport Museum by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney harbour vu du ciel by BéaHiti, on Flickr

Sydney Light Rail LRV 2102 departs Exhibition for Convention. by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney Light Rail LRV 2103 Hay Street en route to Central Railway by john cowper, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

--


----------



## mobus

The Westin Sydney—Executive Suite Bedroom by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Westin Sydney—Tower Superior Room by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

Sunset from North Head by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

city_036 by iceskater01, on Flickr

5PM by Mr GT, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown, Opera & Harbour Bridge by MarcoDownUnder, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

ANZAC Day Parade 2013 by H.A.S PhotoDesigns~Heart+Soul~, on Flickr

ANZAC Day Parade 2013 by H.A.S PhotoDesigns~Heart+Soul~, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by zzen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jeremy Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by zzen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2012-10-13_1021-12-870 H30 at Martin Place by gunzel412, on Flickr

3 - Paspaley Pearls, Martin Place, Sydney by Mark Osborne503, on Flickr

Afternoon in Sydney downtown - Australia by Sau.Rieng, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Martin Place by johnsonpang12, on Flickr

IMG_6364.jpg by flickr_Chad, on Flickr

'The Speed of Light' Australia, Sydney, Downtown by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Martin Place, Sydney by john cowper, on Flickr

The Apollo Fountain, (The Archibald Fountain), Hyde Park, Sydney by maxine debra, on Flickr

Sydney View. by Alan Mathieson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St James Church, Sydney by maxine debra, on Flickr

Sydney Circular Bay by michibegg, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

OCCUPY SYDNEY, I by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr







Flickr

Near Martin's Place by Listeners Vision, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline, Viewed from the Casino across Darling Harbour 1 by D^^, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunrise by countrydan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

View from Milsons Point by totalisator, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Near Martin's Place by Listeners Vision, on Flickr

In Rain by Yavomo, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by touficf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

bus wishes! by dryasadingo, on Flickr

la bonita by dryasadingo, on Flickr

filling the streets by dryasadingo, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Ed Graham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street (I think) by hanneorla, on Flickr

2011 Happy Chinese New Year | Feb 06, 2011 by TeYoU @ Sydney, on Flickr

2011 Happy Chinese New Year | Feb 06, 2011 by TeYoU @ Sydney, on Flickr

2011 Happy Chinese New Year | Feb 06, 2011 by TeYoU @ Sydney, on Flickr

2011 Happy Chinese New Year | Feb 06, 2011 by TeYoU @ Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2011 GEORGE STREET, SYDNEY by lindsaybridge, on Flickr

George Street at Hunter Street, Sydney . Tyrell Today by BobMeade, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by fbpa.wayne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

(http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnybgoode2/8865125825/)

Sydney City and the Sydney Harbour Bridge. by i.am.a.procrastinator., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Autumn View by betta design, on Flickr

Autumn foggy way by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Urban autumn 2 - Give way. by dicktay2000, on Flickr

Urban Autumn (3) by dicktay2000, on Flickr

Autumn by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

harbour bridge, sydney by lukmanc, on Flickr

Boardwalk Empire by ftan99, on Flickr

Sydney City Night HDR by Stevpas68, on Flickr


----------



## SuperStar_Bruce

shining shimmering splendid :applause:


----------



## mobus

Architecture of SYD by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr

Rozelle reprieve by highplains68, on Flickr

CHASING-TWILIGHT-1 by enzym, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mega Built Post by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr
Sydney CBD - Twilight by Tim Ball 2006, on Flickr

White Bay Panorama by rhettly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Off Oxford Apartment by emmettanderson, on Flickr

Sydney CBD BBQ King by emmettanderson, on Flickr

Sydney Oxford Street Balkan Food by emmettanderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Umbrella by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr

Rain by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr

MLC /Mutual Life and Citizens Building (Henry Davis York) building by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Morning Has Broken by ralphb58., on Flickr









Sydney Twilight by m-c-w, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Olympic Park by sangphotography, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by brianapa, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney - Bvlgari Store by iiTabloidJunk, on Flickr

Sydney - Town Hall Station by iiTabloidJunk, on Flickr

Sydney Starbucks by iiTabloidJunk, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chinese Garden of Friendship by edwin.11, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by World Expat, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

Monorail mist by highplains68, on Flickr

Another Australian icon: the Sydney Opera House by Optical illusion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney, Australia by ~Elver, on Flickr

Almost done. by mr walker, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bradleys Head Revisited by grant_6, on Flickr







(http://www.flickr.com/photos/sea_mistress/9177760577/)


----------



## mobus

Brilliance by ibbyhusseini, on Flickr

Museum of Contemporary Art Australia by Airakaz90, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunseting at Martin Place by brianapa, on Flickr

mca d by diligam_te, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dixon Street Chinatown by The0dora Photography, on Flickr

Behind the counter by HOW FAR IS FAR?, on Flickr

Spacious seating by LC - Image, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Castlereaghandpark by hellie_l, on Flickr







(http://www.flickr.com/photos/ravstar67/9134464110/)

Darling Harbour by simo2582, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chinese Garden of Friendship, Sydney by sftrajan, on Flickr

Chinese Garden of Friendship, Sydney by Zoolafizz, on Flickr

TrainWait by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

watsons bay by saltytheseal, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

PonyTail by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Smartphone Photographer in Rain - Vivid Sydney 2013 by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline " Morning mist " by Taha Elraaid, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

mobus said:


>


i would probably believe if you claimed this image was taken in france or spain :lol:


----------



## mobus

That's the thing about Sydney and Australian cities in general! There is a European vibe and a great juxtaposition of old and new architecture, just like Europe and North America.


----------



## mobus

Sydney skyline by derivativeofcourse, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Night by ali mortazavi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Stormy Sydney by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

hi-viz vs lo-viz by walking in sydney, on Flickr

Sydneysider by kells_12345, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by Sus2505, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bicycle by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr









20091219-IMG_5780.jpg by getchill, on Flickr

Restaurent Reserve by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

city b by diligam_te, on Flickr

Untitled by MM325325, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Grey brigade by Roving I, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset from Athol Bay by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset from Athol Bay by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Night Skyline from Athol Bay by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Night Skyline from Bradley's Head by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge Viewed from Bradley's Head (near Taronga Zoo) by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

...... by "ting"atubtim, on Flickr

Night Shot George Street SYDNEY by "ting"atubtim, on Flickr

Crowd at Opera Bar by kateausburn, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle Hotel, Sydney CBD. by jemasmith, on Flickr

Sydney Suburban Street by aris-ressy, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline Panorama by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## fox1

Your style of posting one photo per post page after page kind of ruins the thread. Ask anyone else and they'll agree.


----------



## mobus

Laiki Bank Blg,Castlereagh St, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

St George's Presbyterian Church, Castlereagh Street, Sydney by MD111, on Flickr

NSW District Court, Sydney by MD111, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Untitled by Joel Westworth, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from the Botanic Gardens by BenjaminWeston, on Flickr

15/4 by Marc Zhang, on Flickr

powered by natur... by readM, on Flickr

Cityscape by Marcus Curran, on Flickr

Burns Philp Building, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

sunrise Good Friday by peter hindmarsh, on Flickr

264/365 - Project 365 by Rachel Nacilla, on Flickr

Tickets Please by Luke-rative, on Flickr

En bus à impériale by uphillblok, on Flickr

Sydney Wildlife Park by Avaery, on Flickr

Williams Street, East Sydney by Marzosyd, on Flickr

street by erin.stewart, on Flickr

La Traviata is showing.. by Howie44, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail 6 crosses market Street by john cowper, on Flickr

St James Station Entrance, Sydney, NSW. by dunedoo, on Flickr

Busy Downtown Sydney by thepurplepassport, on Flickr


----------



## fox1

mobus said:


> Have a cry mate.


They really teach you nice manners there in Perth, don't they!?


----------



## mobus

Blue Sky Boardwalk by Chris Hearne, on Flickr


A wet arrival ... by john cowper, on Flickr

sydney rain by Andrew C Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Tattersalls Club, Sydney, NSW. by dunedoo, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge by Tarzan!!!, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Walking in the rain by The0dora Photography, on Flickr

Chinese Gardens by The0dora Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge at night from the Eye by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Rains a lot in Sydney by AGoodCuppaTea, on Flickr

Sitting in the rain by AGoodCuppaTea, on Flickr

Waiting in the rain by AGoodCuppaTea, on Flickr

SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE by Jgor Cava, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney, NSW, Australia by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

Castlereagh Offices by BrianRope, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by lily austin, on Flickr

61 Castlereagh Street, Sydney New South Wales, Australia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr

Sydney Castlereagh Street Walkway by emmettanderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by lhoop_raupenimmersatt, on Flickr

Night life. by W3155Y, on Flickr

Castlereagh Street by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour by Nathan Moore Photography, on Flickr









IMG_6660.JPG by mavnjess, on Flickr

Sydney Town Hall by Strabanephotos, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

rainy days. by doritouge, on Flickr
Perspecitve by VernsPics, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vivid Festival 2011: 47 George Street by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

Sunset at Darling Harbour HDR by john davey2011, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Walkway over Sydney Harbour Bridge by Strabanephotos, on Flickr

Peak Hour by joe latty, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail, Pyrmont Bridge, NSW by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Spanish Festival - Liverpool Street by betta design, on Flickr









m o n o r a i l by paul_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Monorail by Vermin Inc, on Flickr
Sydney - Monorail at Darling Harbour by dario lorenzetti, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Airport by Saclrep, on Flickr

Morning commute, Sydney Central by fotoeins, on Flickr

SHB by Nathan Moore Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4402 by mornnb, on Flickr

Building #30 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Building #32 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Building #31 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

city d by diligam_te, on Flickr

city f by diligam_te, on Flickr

city e by diligam_te, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

7-11 by Celia , on Flickr

20070315 - 06 - Sydney - Night promenade at Dawes Point by Kayhadrin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Downtown Florist by mpgilbert, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_3972 by mornnb, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4010 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4119 by mornnb, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4142 by mornnb, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4441 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sunrise - Sydney North Shore and Harbour Bridge by avlxyz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunrise - brighter - Sydney Opera House by avlxyz, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from UTS Tower by James Kirsop, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney's North Shore, a suburb in the northern metropolitan area of the city


Sydney North Shore by night by FlickrAlex, on Flickr
Sydney North Shore by night by FlickrAlex, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Birds by nigelholz, on Flickr

n.1 by tALSit de CoD, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4516 by mornnb, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_4499 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by CarloAlessio77, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by night by natecochrane, on Flickr

CBD by Josh.Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney from the dark side of the Harbour by bribriwaldron, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Akito07, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Victoria Street at night by dok1969, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from above by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from above by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St Marys Cathedral Sydney by sachman75, on Flickr

St Mary's Cathedral, Sydney by taniap01, on Flickr

IMG_9393_2 by natecochrane, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by brianapa, on Flickr

Opera House Bar-Sydney Australia by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Sydney rush hour by magical-world, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

High tea and opera by Roving I, on Flickr

Monorail, City Centre Monorail Station, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

Last day of the monorail by rickeyre, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Monorail Last Days by boxythingy, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail Last Days by boxythingy, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail Final Days by boxythingy, on Flickr

IMG_5265 by kypros1992, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

From Red Light To Green Light by suavehouse113, on Flickr









Sunrise from our apartment in Potts Point by galenburrell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney - Bvlgari Store by iiTabloidJunk, on Flickr

The Blacket Boutique hotel, Sydney by LimeWave Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dior Sydney by jamesmstanton, on Flickr

Bargain hunters 2 by Roving I, on Flickr


Retail Vertigo: David Jones, Elizabeth Street Store, Sydney by MD111, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vague Christmas by itsdaniyellelo, on Flickr

Harbour Transport by itsdaniyellelo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Pacific Pearl enters the picture by john cowper, on Flickr

Untitled by Rachel Nacilla, on Flickr

Westfield Sydney Exteriors by WestfieldScreen, on Flickr

Top Juice, Westfield Sydney by The Food Pornographer, on Flickr

Guzman y Gomez, , Westfield Sydney by The Food Pornographer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Monorail by easyraoul, on Flickr

20060506 - 37 - Sydney - Pitt Street Mall by Kayhadrin, on Flickr

Monorail last day ... damp departure by highplains68, on Flickr

Monorail last day ... in the pouring rain by highplains68, on Flickr

Monorail last day ... nightscene at Harbour Park monorail station by highplains68, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by bad_doggy!, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_5307 Queen Victoria Building & Statue, Sydney by Guyro Perriman, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building by KiwiHugger, on Flickr

RIMG0623 by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Tower Eye by bodulka, on Flickr

Westfield Sydney CBD by RobertStockdill, on Flickr

Westfield Sydney escalators by RobertStockdill, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

High Flyer by Mr Clicker / Davin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_0846 by Archange1, on Flickr

IMG_0896 by Archange1, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DJs Winter 06Feb13 213 by aaron saye, on Flickr

DJs Winter 06Feb13 215 by aaron saye, on Flickr

DJs Winter 06Feb13 129 by aaron saye, on Flickr

DJs Winter 06Feb13 183 by aaron saye, on Flickr

DJs Winter 06Feb13 150 by aaron saye, on Flickr







[/url]
Miranda Kerr by Eva Rinaldi Celebrity and Live Music Photographer, on Flickr

CIrcular Quay in Rain by Yavomo, on Flickr
/upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/17/Anzac_Bridge_from_the_air.jpg/1024px-Anzac_Bridge_from_the_air.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mobus

Italian Restaurant by Yavomo, on Flickr

Autumn evenings over Rose Bay by Albion 'a whole lotta busy' Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

Sydney Evening Skyline by Simon_sees, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Surprise Shadow self-portrait on ghost train by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Day 57. Sydney's Metro Rail by cliftonj, on Flickr

Mosman Ferry, Sydney by oggsie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Double Bay from Marine Parade by dozafar, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vaucluse , Sydney Harbour by martinarcher, on Flickr

Bondi Icebergs club by martinarcher, on Flickr

Citylife by A Sexy Wife, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House by Si Tuong, on Flickr

Citylife by A Sexy Wife, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

jet boat heads towards city by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunset west along Bathurst St by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Obelisk by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Balmain East by Bass Photography, on Flickr

Circular Quay Sydney by volvob12b, on Flickr

Wonderland by night.Sydney by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ash St, nr Ash St Cellar by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Albion Place by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

1 Martin Place, Pitt St side. Once the Sydney GPO. by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Sydney during Earth Hour by Robs.au, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Light at the end of the tunnel by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid 2010 Museum Of Contemporary Art by emmettanderson, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid 2010 Fire Juggler by emmettanderson, on Flickr

Street Performance by Chris Hearne, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid 2010 Passenger Terminal by emmettanderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Winter morning Town Hall by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

_DSC0555 by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

City animals by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by Silas Wan, on Flickr








Flickr

Sydney Opera House Inside by jiruan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade, Sydney: Crowds by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bondi Beach "Bondi to Bronte Ocean Walk" Sydney Australia December 18 2007 Mike Vondran. by over_kind_man, on Flickr

Sydney 2012 by *Merili*, on Flickr

Sydney 2012 by *Merili*, on Flickr

Evening in the City by J-Hojo, on Flickr

Sydney City Life at Hyde Park by Vanessa Pike-Russell, on Flickr

Hengrove Hall, Sydney, NSW. by dunedoo, on Flickr

Radisson Blu Hotel Sydney by Radisson Blu Hotel Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store Sydney City by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Skyline by `antty, on Flickr

early morning by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr

30 Days of Gratitude- Day 29 by aussiegall, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House by André Distel Photography, on Flickr

Pink Opera House by sebr, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney opera house at sunset by CarlosSilvestre62, on Flickr

Pink haze over the horizon by SoniaMphotography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Tommy Tomickey, on Flickr

The Hanger by ralphb58., on Flickr








Flickr


----------



## mobus

Lake in Sydney Olympic Park by AndyBrii, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Darren Kenny, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House and Harbour Bridge at Sunset, Sydney, New South Wales (NSW), Australia by ILYA GENKIN / GENKIN.ORG, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St Georges Presbyterian Church, Castlereagh St by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Sydney Olympic Park Train Station by Gilbs2008, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Trip-1866 by john.trif, on Flickr

Sydney Trip-1862 by john.trif, on Flickr

Sydney Trip-1856 by john.trif, on Flickr

Sydney Royal Easter Show (#421) by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Ү, on Flickr









Luna Park Sydney - SYD by M|Marlon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House at sunset by Round We Go, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House Sunset, Australia by Yuppiesonfoot, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House Sunset - IMG_2865b by Adolfo Nazario, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Bridge from inside the Opera House by andr3w.reilly, on Flickr

Sydney Summer by mich_obrien, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney - Opera House by welshyboyo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour at night by <<BackToTheFuture>>, on Flickr










Square Building by l plater, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chinese Garden of Friendship, Sydney IMG_5575 by oddlegs, on Flickr

Chinese gardens of friendship, Sydney by merewetheroz, on Flickr

Chinese Garden of Friendship - Sydney by BatK, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mark Foys Building, Sydney 080520-7452 by Tony Rodd, on Flickr

IMG_9713 by psychosquirrel427, on Flickr

Mark Foys, Sydney by GirlGenius, on Flickr








Flickr

IMG_9712 by psychosquirrel427, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

A Tapered View by l plater, on Flickr









Emergency Runway by l plater, on Flickr








Downtown Sydney by woz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

P1020834 by nfornick, on Flickr

2 - Dymocks Building, Central Sydney by Mark Osborne503, on Flickr

sydney - busy by night by its a renee thing, on Flickr

Untitled by monica g, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

light show 2 by monica g, on Flickr

love by monica g, on Flickr

light show 2 by monica g, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Darling Harbour (1) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

the block by ghee, on Flickr

35. Radisson Hotel by eskimono, on Flickr

Apple Store Sydney by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

. by joannablu kitchener, on Flickr

29. House on Pitt Street by eskimono, on Flickr

11. Old church in town by eskimono, on Flickr

Darling Harbour sunset by jerrza, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney harbor by Julian Dutzler, on Flickr

Sydney George Street #3 by PRS Images, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by Julian Dutzler, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney-0554-ps-w by pw-pix, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

David Jones, Elizabeth St, Sydney by cjlevinson, on Flickr

Miranda Kerr at David Jones Elizabeth Street, Sydney by Calvin Nguyen CJ, on Flickr

David Jones Fashion Ambassador Miranda Kerr in store book signing, Kora Organics by Eva Rinaldi Celebrity and Live Music Photographer, on Flickr

David Jones Fashion Ambassador Miranda Kerr in store book signing, Kora Organics by Eva Rinaldi Celebrity and Live Music Photographer, on Flickr

Perspective #02 by betta design, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Queen Victoria Building by Phillip Thornbush, on Flickr

Mark Foys Sydney 1954. Cnr Liverpool. Castlereagh and Elizabeth Sts, above Museum Station entrance. by FotoSupplies, on Flickr

Market Street Monorail - going by highplains68, on Flickr

Sydney waterfront by berg.rickard, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by sftrajan, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by edwin.11, on Flickr

Sydney waterfront by Johnny Shaw, on Flickr








Paddington Pub on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Darling Harbour (8) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by stephenclark98, on Flickr

Sydney waterfront by Johnny Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Market Street by toxophilite, on Flickr

Sydney Fish Market by catvmad, on Flickr

Sydney Fish Market by catvmad, on Flickr

13. Queen Victoria building by eskimono, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Hop-On Hop-Off Bus by getyourguide.photography, on Flickr

Sydney Fish Market by catvmad, on Flickr









THIS IS THE RADISSON PLAZA HOTEL SYDNEY FROM THE OUT SIDE. by lakorita23, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr

Street view - The Western Colonnade - Sydney Central Railway Station by john cowper, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Circular Quay by Christopher Chan, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

people around me by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr

people around me by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr

people around me by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr

Sydney by dw*c, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_2757 by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_0536 by mornnb, on Flickr


Circular Quay Ferry Terminal by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


Sydney from over here by Darius Darkly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr

Sydney - sunset watchers on the forecourt of the Opera House by flickfischer, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail-IMG_7424-Canon EOS10D by irisisopen, on Flickr

Circular Quay Panoramic by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

MOCA Australia by etslee, on Flickr

Museum of Contemporary Art Australia by Airakaz90, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2010 DAVID JONES by lindsaybridge

Circular Quay by Ata H, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

C_2009 12 31-94 by chrisdstorer, on Flickr


Luna Park, Sydney, at night by OvinceZ, on Flickr


Luna Park at night by OvinceZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Waterfall in Hyde Park by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bank-Turned-Shop, George Street, Sydney by Phil Masters, on Flickr

McDonalds,George St,Sydney by dunedoo, on Flickr

Sydney - Showpiece Sculpture, Central Business District (2) by Phil Masters, on Flickr

Hyde Park by night by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_7455 by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG_7444 by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG_4823 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_4904 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_4898 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_5215 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_5227 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_4851 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Festival 2008 by Will., on Flickr

Untitled by New Dan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

LRV2105 draws to a standstill at Paddy's Market by john cowper, on Flickr

Metrobus (M52 Parramatta bound) and Volvo MO 3964 (Route 438 Abbotsford) have just cleared Market Street by john cowper, on Flickr

cnr york & market street, sydney by justsomepicsitook, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbor bridge by tt50D, on Flickr
Sydney harbor bridge at dusk by tt50D, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_0182 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Sunset 04 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Watsons Bay by tt50D, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney from World Tower by the_fella, on Flickr

Red Headed Female by l plater, on Flickr

350 George Street by l plater, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW, Australia by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD Sunset 03 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Ditto by l plater, on Flickr

Urban Sprawl [HDR] by reinlady, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Schoolboys collecting for Jeans for Genes Day - Morning Rush, Martin Place, Sydney by avlxyz, on Flickr

Schoolgirls collecting for Jeans for Genes Day - Morning Rush, Martin Place, Sydney by avlxyz, on Flickr

peak hour- sydney harbour bridge by Jessie Rose Photography, on Flickr

Peak hour traffic on the Sydney Harbour Bridge by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr

More SOH by l plater, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD Sunset 01 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Sunset 02 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Rammstein by Yara Murray-Atfield, on Flickr

200608 021 Sydney by williewonker, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Big Day Out Sydney by mattbooy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_Big Day Out Sydney_​
Big Day Out Sydney 2010 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2009 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2009 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2010 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2010 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2011 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2009 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Big Day Out Sydney 2009 by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

bdo sydney day 2 by brongee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

A closer look at the old church part by chrispkwong, on Flickr

Portico (2 York Street, Sydney) by frindley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sirius Residential Development by night by On The Water Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House from Four Season's Hotel by xyzdem, on Flickr

a photo a day: day 161 by PollyStreet (fiona), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hotel CBD, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

350 George Street by l plater, on Flickr

Georges Street Apple Store by digital.noob, on Flickr

View of Sydney from the airport at dawn by judithbluepool, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD Landscape by verorev, on Flickr









Australian Museum at night by mattyp_, on Flickr

Sydney Tamil Protestors Block George Street to save Tamils from Genocide in Sri Lanka - 1st May 2009 by tamilmelbournedotcom, on Flickr

Sydney Tamil Protestors Block George Street to save Tamils from Genocide in Sri Lanka - 1st May 2009 by tamilmelbournedotcom, on Flickr

Sydney by night by Strepto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Apple Store - Pre-opening by kyle_vice, on Flickr

Sussex Street by Basileios, on Flickr








Link

Kings Cross by bivoir, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Potts Point _MG_3737.CR2 by mornnb, on Flickr

Near the intersection of Kellett Place and Ward Ave., at Kings Cross/Potts Point, Sydney by Cynthia5314, on Flickr

View from plane leaving Sydney heading to Cairns by halftheworldaway, on Flickr

Apple Store Sydney just opened by hto2008, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House - Sydney by matt lauder gallery, on Flickr

Bondi Beach - Sydney by matt lauder gallery, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Front Lawn, University of Sydney by Trotskii, on Flickr

Queues everywhere by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

UNSW outside physics theatre by mynameisben123, on Flickr

Luna Park Sydney by AussieDingo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

University of Sydney by Trotskii, on Flickr

Autumn Leaves by Nadia308, on Flickr

sydney rain by Andrew C Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Autumn 2012 by jessjamesjo, on Flickr

Đi tìm mùa thu.... by jessjamesjo, on Flickr

Autumn's walk by kwong-ming, on Flickr

Autumn by marspark39, on Flickr









My Darling Harbour by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney monorail by vincentq, on Flickr

Ice Cream Parlour by Sweet One, on Flickr

Sydney by Night - Queen Victoria Building by soyouz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_Kings Cross, Sydney, May 1970_


Kings Cross May 1970 by gcosserat, on Flickr

_Anthony Horden & Sons department store demolition, 1980s_


----------



## mobus

Walking down George Street, Sydney CBD (26) by jingqun luo, on Flickr

Sirius, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney by hsuanwei, on Flickr

George Street at Night by the_fella, on Flickr

George Street - Sydney, Australia by charlesmdg, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flower stall by Helen M Evans, on Flickr

Flowers in the afternoon by anetz, on Flickr

roses by pearled, on Flickr









flower stall by kfm9211, on Flickr

Summer flowers by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Martin Place by Poo d'état, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Monopole, Potts Point by lee tran lam, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge by Night by say.fromage, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by New Dan, on Flickr

April 2013 by P.nix5, on Flickr

Love Lounge? by L Plater, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Your footsteps fall, all over the place. by A N I T A ∞, on Flickr
Chinatown in the rain by The0dora Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Queen Victoria Building (50) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Martin Place Sydney by vincentq, on Flickr

_DSC4470 by amblerpix, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The house across from the opera by djtidau, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Cruise by Mariano & Priscila, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_Suburban Sydney_


The petunias will be coming along shortly. by Sanctu, on Flickr









Quiet little back street in Wahroonga by SteveSeven77, on Flickr





























Killara, Sydney @ 04 June 2013 by dolan_positive, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store im CBD by onkel.jochen, on Flickr

Apple Store by Jason_M_B, on Flickr

Sydney Street_MG_0350 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Martin Pl., Sydney by Tariq Nath, on Flickr

The last day of 2010 in Sydney by __earth, on Flickr

Urban_blur by horizon_, on Flickr

Chinatown_night_markets by horizon_, on Flickr

Grace Hotel at night, Sydney by jalatty, on Flickr

Barrack Street by jalatty, on Flickr

Lights_ablaze by horizon_, on Flickr











Sydney Apple Store by pinkykeos, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Chinatown (12) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

Sydney Chinatown (15) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

Sydney Chinatown (11) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

Sydney Chinatown (10) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

*The Rocks* - Sydney, Australia by André Distel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Cruise_0049 by Glenister 1936, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Cruise_0046 by Glenister 1936, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Cruise_0033 by Glenister 1936, on Flickr

Apple Store, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store Sydney just opened by hto2008, on Flickr

The opening night of the new Sydney Apple Store by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

The opening night of the new Sydney Apple Store by dreadfuldan, on Flickr

Sydney Apple Store by nerdfeliz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street by thepretenda, on Flickr

George Street by thepretenda, on Flickr

The Sydney Harbour Bridge. (2) by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street by prefuse_b, on Flickr

PADDINGTON TOWN HALL by RubyGoes, on Flickr

Bendy on York by highplains68, on Flickr

Convenience Unplugged by mindsocket, on Flickr

Westfield Night by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Bridge by yewenyi, on Flickr

200611 streetscape by iambents, on Flickr

Sydney at Night by mindsocket, on Flickr

DSC01275 by cslyp Travel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_2380 by AltiusAltiusAltius, on Flickr

York Street by highplains68, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chinese Elms on Military Road by Mosman Council, on Flickr

Chinese Elms on Military Road by Mosman Council, on Flickr

Chinese Elms on Military Road by Mosman Council, on Flickr

Apple Store, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

York Street, Wynyard, Sydney, 14 December 2005 by Robert Weaver, on Flickr

Shopping Centre by PJ McKenna, on Flickr

Triangles and rectangles, looking down by ymhyfrydu, on Flickr

Sunset traffic by ymhyfrydu, on Flickr

Home-going traffic, evening by ymhyfrydu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Vintage Streetscape 2 - Balmain, NSW - 13 June 2011 by john cowper, on Flickr

Towards Balmain - 13 June 2011 by john cowper, on Flickr

Typical Sydney townhouses by kstewart, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Paddington, Sydney AU by JTK 94131, on Flickr

Terrace houses and trees by HardieBoys, on Flickr

Town Houses in Surry Hills, Sydney by hoguech, on Flickr

Terrace house with Bourgainvillea by <patrizia>, on Flickr

DSC_8613_DxO by Keith.Young2, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Terrace Houses by peter hindmarsh, on Flickr

typical terrace house by erikaland, on Flickr

terraces by gga, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by preview_rob, on Flickr

Sirius, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr

Sirius, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr

St John's Road and St John's Place, Banbury by ell brown, on Flickr

Untitled by p.star, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

York Street Sydney by Renita @ trn, on Flickr

Flickr_20061222~26_307 by Who is B.B.?, on Flickr









Untitled by Scotticus_, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darling Harbour at Night by My name is John, on Flickr

[email protected] by Colin Lim, on Flickr

Darling Harbour At Night by Leon H Chan, on Flickr

Sydney City Night HDR by Stevpas68, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Austrália by Fabio Favaro, on Flickr

The old Gowings building still aglow and very vintage Sydney by Charlie Brewer, on Flickr

Gowings - QT Hotel Sydney by Beech Ovens, on Flickr

Gowings - QT Hotel Sydney by Beech Ovens, on Flickr

Gowings - QT Hotel Sydney by Beech Ovens, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Town Hall by igoforthebest, on Flickr

22_Town_Hall by the-great-beast, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2012-06 Australia 024 by .Carlo, on Flickr

william street and the coke sign by 200ok, on Flickr

Hustle of the City by Daomanation, on Flickr

Sydney life by Pratik Biyani, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St Phillip's Anglican Church, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

St Patricks Catholic Church, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

_1260936 by nitro.vo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Town Hall at night, Inauguration of the Australian Commonwealth, Sydney, 1st January 1901, W. A. Gullick, Government Printer by State Library of New South Wales collection, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sailing on Sydney Harbour by kelvinlls, on Flickr

William Street @ Paddington, Sydney by aprilbunny, on Flickr

Bright Lights Big City by marc.alexander, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

National Art School, Darlinghurst, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

Darlington campus, II by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Sirius, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr

Sydney University by pychen5324, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Macquarie Street by Susan's_Album, on Flickr

Jacarandas on the streets by Sean and Martha, on Flickr







(http://www.flickr.com/photos/eewolff/9052373870/)

Sydney 2012: Sydney Town Hall #6 by dominotic, on Flickr

Season Greetings by Edward Yd, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

QVB Shopping - Queen Victoria Building - Sydney by mong789, on Flickr

Young & Beautiful by Tony T Huynh, on Flickr

World Square Monorail Station - Sydney by mong789, on Flickr

Sydney Skyscrapers by mong789, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Monorail - World Square - Sydney by mong789, on Flickr

Paddington, Sydney by cityofsound, on Flickr








Flickr

20070318 - 47 - Sydney - Our bridge 75th Birthday Walk by Kayhadrin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store Sydney grand opening - York Street by Chamelle Photo, on Flickr

Apple Store Sydney grand opening - York Street by Chamelle Photo, on Flickr

Apple Store Sydney grand opening - 77 King St, Sydney by Chamelle Photo, on Flickr

sydney_bridge_hight7 by jonclark2000, on Flickr

Sydney city sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store Sydney just opened by hto2008, on Flickr

Apple Store Sydney just opened by hto2008, on Flickr

Sydney's skyline from Potts Point, as night falls (CIMG5025) by alg24, on Flickr

















SPECIAL_From_A_House_At_Kiribilli_2 by enzym, on Flickr

Queen Victoria, Habour Bridge and Sydney Opera House by xyzdem, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by Avaery, on Flickr

cbd night 008 by snappinhappy, on Flickr

Spectacular Sydney by Celtics24, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Paddington, Sydney by sharohyip, on Flickr

Revellers by LSydney, on Flickr

Early morning flight into Sydney by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House. (5) by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ex NSW Treasury Building, Sydney, NSW. by dunedoo, on Flickr

IMG_4189 by sarapillet, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW, Australia by ozbirdy, on Flickr

Good Morning Sydney! by Mark Merton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

Grace building by zoom_eric, on Flickr









Fishburn by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Tower by phempsall, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by phempsall, on Flickr

Back To The Future by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

kiosk 2 by leaaaah, on Flickr









Bond and George by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Bridge Street by Icy Chev, on Flickr

Before dawn. by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20100812 UTS Aerial Function Centre Opening - 005 UTS Broadway by j_pang, on Flickr









Hotel CBD, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr

Bavarian Beir Cafe, York St, Sydney by dunedoo, on Flickr

Sydney Winter - Fake Snow by burning_man, on Flickr

Sydney Winter Festival by burning_man, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Typical victorian, Paddington, Sydney, Australia by inger h, on Flickr

Gorgeous. Paddington, Sydney by christinaa, on Flickr

Australia ~ Sydney Opera House by Hasselbach Photography, on Flickr

Sydney by PhotoFX99, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Great Synagogue, Sydney by mystroh, on Flickr

choons by eanwe, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House moon rise by brianapa, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

Sydney Winter Festival 2010 opening night by Chamelle Photo, on Flickr

Sydney Winter Festival 2010 opening night by Chamelle Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr








Flickr

cumberland by island home, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Red Eye to Sydney by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr

Vivid 2011 by ozmask, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape at Night by Ross Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by dionisis varouxis, on Flickr

Sydney Summer by mich_obrien, on Flickr

Kookaburra and Sydney Harbour Bridge, Sunset by Davo77, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

Skyline from Potts Point by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr

Public Chess Sydney by Sharaz Jek, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St. Vincent's College - Potts Point, NSW by Marzosyd, on Flickr

Macleay Street, Potts Point by Marzosyd, on Flickr









St Marys Cathedral by Trevor Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Macleay Street, Potts Point (Sydney) by Marzosyd, on Flickr

Victoria Street, Potts Point (Winter) by Marzosyd, on Flickr


















The Face by antsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## fox1

mobus said:


> On The Steps by justplainrachel, on Flickr


Are you mad? You decided to post this to show how Sydney is "Australia's Gift to the World".


----------



## mobus

Yeah, so what? It's gone now, but what was the big deal? I thought the background was nice, it shows some of Sydney's old buildings.

EDIT: A lot of your posts are extremely negative relating to a lot of Australian cities, yet you constantly are posting about them. Stick to Osaka, and get over it you whiny b itch.


----------



## fox1

You insist on posting one photo after another after another, some of which are quite ugly. Your style of posting one by one also ruins the thread.

A lot of my posts are extremely negative towards Australian cities? Really, what posts?


----------



## mobus

What photos in particular, do you find ugly? 

Maybe you could do better? Let's see.


----------



## empireofthesun

fox1 said:


> You insist on posting one photo after another after another, some of which are quite ugly. Your style of posting one by one also ruins the thread.
> 
> A lot of my posts are extremely negative towards Australian cities? Really, what posts?


I wouldn't really call any of those photos 'ugly'... In fact, a lot of them are quite beautiful


----------



## mobus

the rock and circular quay seen from my window by harrypwt, on Flickr

sydney by harrypwt, on Flickr

haymarket monorail station by harrypwt, on Flickr

Sydney City by thewebprincess, on Flickr



















Royal Automobile Club, Sydney by sachman75, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Wynyard, Sydney by MissCasper, on Flickr


York Street at night, Sydney by jalatty, on Flickr


QVB stained glass windows, Sydney, NSW by dunedoo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Kickoff at Belmore Park by Ryan Buterbaugh, on Flickr

downtown by fotografX.org, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_3854 by mornnb, on Flickr

Ultimo Pyrmont_MG_3883 by mornnb, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney by Thomas Peillon, on Flickr
Darling Harbour at Night by kd.swenson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus




----------



## mobus

International Fleet Review 2013, Sydney, Australia by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr

City Lights by igoforthebest, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

great night shots of an absolutely beautiful city.


----------



## mobus

Centennial Park by popejon2, on Flickr
Sydney Architecture by kd.swenson, on Flickr

Hyde Park by night by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr
Circular Quay at Night, Sydney by stephenk1977, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge at night from the Eye by scottish_gweilo, on Flickr


----------



## everlastinglove-x

Flowers by the bridge by amazingflowers.com.au, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Thank you for sharing these great pictures. I love Asutralia!


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the magnificent images...:cheers:


----------



## mobus

DSC_0508 by photorafa70, on Flickr

Ship Sunset by Str1ke, on Flickr

DSCF5104 Sydney Harbour from Sirius Cove 1. by Boat bloke, on Flickr

20121231_202201 by 42Drivr, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Butcher by ClickE, on Flickr

Kings Cross Hotel, Sydney, NSW. by jemasmith, on Flickr

View of the Sydney Harbour Bridge from Observatory Hill by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney, Australia by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr


sydney by garretthulse, on Flickr


Tall Ship & Skyline by Yavomo, on Flickr


Sydney by Night by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Chinatown,


IMG_8095 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_8167 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_8363 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_8330 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_8405 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_8509 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

CBD,


IMG_7814 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_4639 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_7774 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_4642 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_7699 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1418 by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_7691 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_1556 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Circular Quay by Middiu, on Flickr

Windex Heaven by ralphb58., on Flickr

Location. by Last time 2012, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/surreydock/3263801664/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Sydney skyline at dusk by exito2099, on Flickr

Coney by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr

green light by SON OF CUTH, on Flickr

Bondi Beach Kites by M Hooper, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooleyd/7745622794/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7804783510/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## empireofthesun

sydney - australia by peo pea, on Flickr


Beauty And The Beasts by ralphb58., on Flickr


Hayden Orpheum Picture Palace by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


Yellow taxi by dicktay2000, on Flickr


St George's Presbyterian Church, Castlereagh Street, Sydney. Built 1859 by john cowper, on Flickr













Partitioning Your View by L Plater, on Flickr











DSC_8397 by Mr Cat Production, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

marvelous....:cheers2:


----------



## sbx

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tackyproductions/4434342617/in/set-72157622862956369/lightbox/


----------



## empireofthesun

Bank is now a pub by ashroc, on Flickr


Sydney cityscape and QVB by Karen Pincott, on Flickr



QVB Shopping - Queen Victoria Building - Sydney by mong789, on Flickr











Darling Harbour at Sunset by [Mika], on Flickr


Sydney Monorail 5 has arrived at Galeries Victoria by john cowper, on Flickr


bank of australia by delamaza, on Flickr


Martin Place Eleven PM by Joriel "Joz" Jimenez, on Flickr


Luminous by sccart, on Flickr


_MG_4339 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4397 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4405 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4437 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_4423 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## empireofthesun

Pitt Street Mall by lucasino89, on Flickr

IMG_5036 by Ericlaihk, on Flickr
DSC_3162 by Steve Wakeman Photography | http://stevejwphotogra, on Flickr

George Street, VI by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Bank supports prostate Cancer by industrygear, on Flickr

Bank supports prostate Cancer by industrygear, on Flickr

Stonewall Hotel, Darlinghurst, formerly Commercial Banking Co of Sydney branch by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Sydney - 1 Bligh Street by Rambo2100, on Flickr


----------



## empireofthesun

Two_Toning_Darling_web by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Giraffe. by Tiny Dais', on Flickr

my dearest friend by Linh_rOm, on Flickr

Sydney sunset 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr

Sydney Central YHA (aka Dakin House) - Rawson Place, Sydney by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney Monorail by craigsydnz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

More Sydney:


my dearest friend by Linh_rOm, on Flickr


Sydney sunset 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


Syndey at sunset 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


Two_Toning_Darling_web by Beetwo77, on Flickr


Sing_The_Blues_My_Darling by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## everlastinglove-x

Stunning. May I add?











Ivy Covered by andygeek, on Flickr


DSC_0732 by stress the wreck, on Flickr


GPO Clock Tower by Kalahari kid, on Flickr



Architecture in Sydney, Australia by ACM83, on Flickr


central_12 by roxstyle, on Flickr

_an oldie, but a goodie:_


FH030011_2 by hiromori, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Sydney Skyline crop by priesty1, on Flickr


Sydney Harbour by priesty1, on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul

dj4life said:


> Sydney, Australia by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr
> 
> 
> sydney by garretthulse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tall Ship & Skyline by Yavomo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sydney by Night by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr


Great shots of Sydney, my favourite city in Oz. I preferred the skyline about 15 years back, it's getting a very "chunky" look which is not so nice.


----------



## empireofthesun

Chunky? Do you mean dense?


Kayaking in Sydney Harbour by ozehols, on Flickr

North Sydney Produce Market by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr

"Veggie Patch" food truck by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr

Chinatown gate by kartonos, on Flickr

Market City Sydney by Guido lighthunter, on Flickr
Down Dixon St Chinatown Sydney by KLW NFC, on Flickr

Red Lanterns by simon dukes, on Flickr

DSC_0732 by stress the wreck, on Flickr
Betty Boop, Chinatown, Sydney by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr

DSC_8305 by Mr Cat Production, on Flickr

DSC_8428 by Mr Cat Production, on Flickr
DSC_8343 by Mr Cat Production, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

skyline by alex.veprik, on Flickr


The B by alex.veprik, on Flickr


Titanic by alex.veprik, on Flickr


Skyline2 by alex.veprik, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Sydney Harbour by artjom83, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Haymarket, Sydney:


Home Made style snacks Chinatown Sydney by KLW NFC, on Flickr

Paddys Market produce stalls Haymarket Sydney by KLW NFC, on Flickr

Market City Crossing by Mark Soon, on Flickr

Sydney - China town by tsarang974, on Flickr

siu mei by charleneyhl, on Flickr

161/365: Old vs new by casceru, on Flickr

Paddy's Market by bps718, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Sydney Skyline (South Facing) at Sunset by Space-wanderer, on Flickr

St. James Church Eclipsed by High Rises by Space-wanderer, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline (North Facing) by Space-wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

These pictures below are of Parramatta, one of Sydney's satellite cities, located approximately 22km from the city centre. It contains a large commercial district, Sydney's largest shopping mall, a major transit hub, a Chinatown and a Little India.


Parramatta Church & Argyle Sts Crn 19.10.2012 1 by Parracity, on Flickr

Parramatta B1 Tower Under Construction Church St 30.10.2012 2 by Parracity, on Flickr

Parramatta City 8.11.2012 1 by Parracity, on Flickr

Parramatta Towers 19.10.2012 4 by Parracity, on Flickr

Eat street by Roving I, on Flickr

Crossing place by Roving I, on Flickr

River terminal by Roving I, on Flickr

Man and nature by Roving I, on Flickr

Up the lazy river by Roving I, on Flickr

Village green by Roving I, on Flickr

Heading along blue mountains line. Parramatta station, #hometime for some. Si. #fcnphoto #parramattasun #autumnherald #seeaustralia #people #landscape #picoftheday #photooftheday #sydney #people by SiBennett, on Flickr

Parramatta Skyline 23.10.2012 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20121222_sydney_xmas_9935.jpg by ristinolla, on Flickr

20121222_sydney_xmas_9969-Edit.jpg by ristinolla, on Flickr

Sydney: Holiday Inn Rooftop View by Shay Tressa DeSimone, on Flickr

Purple Sunset by sebr, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney George Street Looking South by emmettanderson, on Flickr

Twilight with sunset reflection - Lavender Bay by Kirsty Komuso, on Flickr

Blue Hour - Sydney by fiston22, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney from North Head untitled shoot-9510 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney from North Head untitled shoot-9500 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

NSW TrainLink by cw1872, on Flickr

Sydney.Dans George Street.1 by Antoine 49, on Flickr

Untitled by Hedonism Bot, on Flickr

David Jones' 175th anniversary by inail1972, on Flickr

Monorail meets its nemesis by highplains68, on Flickr

Sydney from Kirribilli by mcgrayjr, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Bridge by night by inspireevery1, on Flickr

the house in the harbor by inspireevery1, on Flickr

Harbor Reflections by inspireevery1, on Flickr

the bridge by inspireevery1, on Flickr

419A0852-12 by inspireevery1, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Sunset 01 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 03 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 04 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 02 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 08 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Reflections by john cowper, on Flickr

Fruit stall by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Sydney by DooRoop_Sammy, on Flickr

Autumnal reflection by dmmaus, on Flickr


Untitled by serendipityimages, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline at Sunset by willbur590168, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney rooftops by phatfreemiguel, on Flickr

The Sydney City CBD at Sunrise from Kirribilli, Sydney, NSW, Australia by ILYA GENKIN / GENKIN.ORG, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

thee cranes and the city by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr

OPERA House by luckyboy_4_ever, on Flickr

Lights on by lucianomancini, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMAG2400 by nameles dude, on Flickr

IMAG2110[1] by nameles dude, on Flickr

Charming by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## briker

street level Sydney is amazing. Nice new perspectives


----------



## mobus

Glad you like them!


----------



## mobus

Mega_Pan_01 by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Mega_Pan_01_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney, Australia by sophpokorny, on Flickr

untitled-8973-2 - Coogee Beach by Asian Rookie, on Flickr







Flickr







Flickr

Everglade Garden by Asian Rookie, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge Panorama by Stenno4, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by boucher.nick, on Flickr

Circular Quay Vivid light by BillOggPhotography, on Flickr

Apple by Eloise Claire, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

State Library of New South Wales by HardieBoys, on Flickr

365/201: Looming by HardieBoys, on Flickr

SS SFS by mattyp_, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Greatest hits - [explored] by Songbirdy68, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

William Street - Sydney by Marzosyd, on Flickr

Twilight on William St, Kings Cross, Sydney by dcgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

QVB, CBD by Ashley Anne!, on Flickr

State Library, VIII by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Terrace Houses by animal alex, on Flickr

Brighton Beach Sydney by beet0868, on Flickr

Opera at Dusk by Bruuceey, on Flickr

Last night at Bradley's Head. #avgcampro #noedit by lachlanpayne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Skyline from Sydney Tower by Exograms, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Sydney Tower by Exograms, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Sydney Tower by Exograms, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Sydney Tower by Exograms, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Sydney Tower by Exograms, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Rush hour sunrise by Sir Mashington the 27th, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Church Shilouette by Aya Nurdin, on Flickr

Sydney in the rain by The guenni, on Flickr

sydney_buildings_4 by dn.shah, on Flickr

Sydney 2012: Queen Victoria Building #35 by dominotic, on Flickr









Critical Mass bridge ride by yewenyi, on Flickr

Sydney Opera in Rain by Martin Ferschmann, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Liverpool St. by TimBo's pics, on Flickr

The School of Arts building. by TimBo's pics, on Flickr

Forgotten Landmark pt2 by murlito, on Flickr

The Queen Victoria Building. by TimBo's pics, on Flickr

Sydney skyline at sundown 2 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Exhibition Centre @ Glebe Island by Roderick Eime, on Flickr


Sydney Villa 5142 Aerial view of quintessential Sydney by Holiday Villas, on Flickr


Sydney Harbour by Mark Merton, on Flickr


Aerial Shot of Sydney Harbour by Tina Case, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Little houses by Scotticus_, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney by v.pisapati, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Rockwall Cresent Terrace houses by Sydney Heritage, on Flickr

7-Side-allyway-along-Crown-Street-Surry-Hills by Bernard Oh, on Flickr

IMG_0617 by gslkuek, on Flickr









Sublime by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## mobus

untitled shoot-3050.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline 2013 by monah.ch, on Flickr

untitled shoot-3162.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

sydney_night_skyline_2 by dn.shah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crystal Clear Sydney Skyline Pano by Clint Sharp, on Flickr


sydney_day_skyline_1 by dn.shah, on Flickr


Sydney skyline from Kirribilli by hilt329, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Solo Sydney (25) par benjahb, sur Flickr


Solo Sydney (19) par benjahb, sur Flickr


Love This City par Reuven.M, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

DSC_0427 par Dan Tee Pics, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ex Sydney County Council Building, Sydney, NSW.ity Building, Sydney by dunedoo, on Flickr

Anzac Memorial by AlexandraH1960, on Flickr

untitled shoot-3162.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

sydney (87)_副本 by hayasi_kenta, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Soul city walking by loobyloo55, on Flickr


Crystal Clear Sydney Skyline Pano by Clint Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney City at Sunset, North Sydney, NSW, Australia by ILYA GENKIN / GENKIN.ORG, on Flickr


Jardines botanicos reales by Picardo2009, on Flickr


CBD Blue Hour by Macr1, on Flickr


Untitled by Fred Postles, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Little Sirius Cove by dicktay2000, on Flickr

Little Sirius Cove by ScruffyNerf, on Flickr

Sydney from Little Sirius Cove by creedencerule, on Flickr

Sydney Ferry - Sirius by Squeakaz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

People at Martin Place_2728 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Blood Donor_2750_edited-1.jpg by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Martin Place_2765 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

LTSP by Dave : SundstromImages.com, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr
Sydney's Skyline by Maciej Skrzyszewski, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney skyline, from Watson's bay by XX Super Lan, on Flickr
Sydney's Night Skyline by Maciej Skrzyszewski, on Flickr








Sydney CBD Early Morning by petersrail, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

Nice short film about Parramatta (a satellite city about 20km west from Sydney CBD)

67388493


----------



## mobus

Morning Jog by Howie44, on Flickr

21 Circular Quay by ECLIPSE_AVN_AUSTRALIA, on Flickr

Damp Welcome by Howie44, on Flickr

DSC_0767 by vierfly, on Flickr

DSC_0778 by vierfly, on Flickr

[email protected], Australia by EmanueleRossiPH, on Flickr

george st, sydney by doritouge, on Flickr

Westfield On Home Turf by camike, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DSC_0238 by belt ġenna, on Flickr

DSC_0274 by belt ġenna, on Flickr

DSC_0223 by belt ġenna, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

es gibt viele nette Strassen in Sydney by ninainhelsinki, on Flickr

Surry Hills Terraces (III) by danny boy72, on Flickr

Surry Hills Terraces (IV) by danny boy72, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by tresrios, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

^^

Excellent Picture


----------



## mobus

Backstreet of Sydney, Sydney, NSW, Australia by hiromori, on Flickr

Sydney Central Railway Station by evansrobinson // Armchair Photography, on Flickr

Griffiths Teas Building, Surry Hills, Sydney, NSW, Australia by hiromori, on Flickr

2013 NRL Grand Final by The world is my canvas, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DSC_0527-Edit by drnjstj, on Flickr










2013 Sydney: Royal Botanic Gardens #70 by dominotic, on Flickr

Harbour Rocks Hotel by Washy82, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by NRHPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD in the mist by Washy82, on Flickr

Charles Perkins Centre by Sidneiensis, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

IMG_0236.JPG by Shirley Shirl, on Flickr

Rush Hour QVB by paulosembrano, on Flickr

HMAS Sydney going under the bridge by sbslatts, on Flickr

















Rush Hour - Sydney by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Westfield Sydney CBD by RobertStockdill, on Flickr

Tag Heuer Sydney CBD by RobertStockdill, on Flickr

Shiny Reflections by l plater, on Flickr









Sydney Harbour Bridge at Night by James_Tan_, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Silent-Lucidity, on Flickr









Claudio's by Richard Lehnert, on Flickr

Raining Stars at Middle Head Sydney Harbour National Park by Adolfo Nazario, on Flickr

Spring Time by fiston22, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

atmospheric embers by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr









Awaiting by Hendy Ongkodjojo, on Flickr
Photo, interrupted by Tim Archer, on Flickr

Warm start by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr

Sunset in Wired Sydney by Tom Beecroft, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Red Brick Building by Smiley Man with a Hat, on Flickr

The Post Office Clock by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by john cowper, on Flickr

Sydney Pano by Macr1, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Grace Bros Building - Broadway - Sydney by on the water photography








David Jones Building by on the water photography








St Stephen's Uniting Church - Sydney by on the water photography

Another Day at the Construction Site by Larry Anda, on Flickr


Sydney opera house by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr
Luna Park, XLVIII by Newtown grafitti, on Flickr

Sydney rush hour by magical-world, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

jscsranda 2 by akool1511, on Flickr

La city en la blue hour by Picardo2009, on Flickr

The Westin Sydney—Atrium by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DSCN0125 by suntanfan2009, on Flickr

DSCN0113 by suntanfan2009, on Flickr

DSCN0148 by suntanfan2009, on Flickr

Darling Sunset by Rotholandus -> Check descriptions!, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street, Sydney, 1.00 PM Saturday by john cowper, on Flickr

Boat by LukeJRyan, on Flickr

Sydney NIght Life by matt77wood, on Flickr

By George by mezuni, on Flickr

Sydney Eye by clicheshots, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

untitled shoot-3304.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-3261.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5769.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5767.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5741.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5724.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5723.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5780.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opera House by hammadjaved, on Flickr


Blackwattle Bay - Sydney by Natwick, on Flickr


_09A9913 Sydney Harbour Bridge by Gil Feb 11, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Australia 2013 279 by terry henriksen, on Flickr

Australia 2013 258.5 Queen Victoria building by terry henriksen, on Flickr

Australia 2013 278 by terry henriksen, on Flickr

Australia 2013 277 by terry henriksen, on Flickr

Australia 2013 271 QVB-selecting a treat  by terry henriksen, on Flickr

Smoke haze over Sydney by jack.scott, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Courtesy of THT-United



THT-United said:


> Northpoint Tower in North Sydney
> 
> 
> Queen Victoria Building
> 
> 
> Town Hall and its clock tower
> 
> 
> Citigroup Center
> 
> 
> First time going to an Apple Store


----------



## mobus

Heavy traffic by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr

#smoky #sydney #cbd by Is111, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by timfan97, on Flickr

inner city balconies by ghee, on Flickr

Sydney in Motion by Rohan Anderson Photography, on Flickr

First light beyond the bridge by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr

DSC_0026-001 by DaKlub, on Flickr

DSC_0504 by DaKlub, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney in Motion by Rohan Anderson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney in Motion by Rohan Anderson Photography, on Flickr

Hold on tight by agmayne, on Flickr

2013 Sydney: Harbour Bridge #3 by dominotic, on Flickr

2013 Sydney: Harbour Bridge #2 by dominotic, on Flickr

Jean Nouvel by HardieBoys, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5890.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

untitled shoot-5932.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Celebrations by J. Chea, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Different approaches by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr









Sydney City from Cremorne Point 26/10/13 IMG_1915 by Sydneyvidster, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Jacaranda by M Hooper, on Flickr

Different approaches by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr

2013 Sydney Launch by Movember Foundation, on Flickr









Night life at Sydney Circular Quay by AtomicZen : ), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Potts Point by joellarwood, on Flickr

Potts Point by joellarwood, on Flickr

Millers Point by joellarwood, on Flickr

Untitled by joellarwood, on Flickr

Potts Point, Sydney, Australia"art deco" architecture building by suey_j, on Flickr

Potts Point, Sydney, Australia"art deco" architecture building by suey_j, on Flickr

















Sydney skyline from hotel room by Andym5855, on Flickr

Dusk - The City of Sydney From Gore Hill by john cowper, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Chinese New Year 2014 2 by mornnb, on Flickr









Chinese New Year 2014 102 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 99 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 97 by mornnb, on Flickr
Chinese New Year Parade on George St. by *~YY~*, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 15 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 60 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 90 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 131 by mornnb, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2014 129 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD, NSW, Australia by picomoments, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney City from 309m high from the Sydney Tower Eye by picomoments, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Of m00se and men, on Flickr

Flowers, Martin Place by PM Clark, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building, Sydney CBD. by IAGD+P, on Flickr

Ageless beauty by simon60d, on Flickr

6-RGML5846 by Rmonty119, on Flickr

Vivid-2013-22 by Gaby4short, on Flickr
CBD Sydney by Jerry_Syd, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_MG_4035 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney city at Night by AtomicZen : ), on Flickr

The struggle by simon60d, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline, twilight, view 02, NSW, Australia by lumierefl, on Flickr

Bridge Shadow Levelled 04_60 Percent by Horizon2035, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney at Night by Urs Urzeitkrebs, on Flickr


Sydney Harbour Bridge by Urs Urzeitkrebs, on Flickr


Sydney Opera House, Harbour Bridge and Skyline from Milson's Point at Night by Geee Kay, on Flickr


AIM_2003 by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Into the light by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Sitting in the City by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Summer Clothes by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Where are we? by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr









Sydney Street, Kodak Portra 160 by Simon Hampton, on Flickr

Encore by PaulReiffer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Ice City by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Museum Railway Station, Sydney by Poytr, on Flickr

Enjoying her own world by snowpine, on Flickr

PaulaBearSydneyTeaser_12Feb2014-16 by Greenpeace Australia Pacific, on Flickr

JA_20140212_0006.jpg by sadetutka, on Flickr

Meadowbank Apartments, Sydney by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney George Street Looking South by emmettanderson, on Flickr


Twilight with sunset reflection - Lavender Bay by Kirsty Komuso, on Flickr


NSW TrainLink by cw1872, on Flickr


Sydney.Dans George Street.1 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Success is a staircase, not a doorway by druzi, on Flickr

Urban Waterfall by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr

Illusions by druzi, on Flickr

Bradley's View by PaulReiffer, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple of my eye... by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr

Untitled by Irene Cabre, on Flickr

Untitled by Irene Cabre, on Flickr

Here today, gone tomorrow by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr

A Black and White Night by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr

IMG_5893 by Marius L, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Protest Against Dredging the Great Barrier Reef by DillonVFX, on Flickr

Gleebooks by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney by J_Llanos, on Flickr

Criss Cross by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr

Cockatoo Island by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

IMG_4295(1) by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney winter by benno06, on Flickr


moon-rise over the harbour by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


wait by terrybiky, on Flickr


Sydney Harbor by Junni58, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

^^ The monorail is finally gone :lol: Let's not have it in pictures anymore...


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Royal Botanic Garden by jessjamesjo, on Flickr


Sydney Royal Botanic Garden by jessjamesjo, on Flickr


A Moment by Cameron Sandercock, on Flickr


Harbor Bridge at night by Jason Baumohl, on Flickr


Sydney at night by Gl3no, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Over and Under by owen.f., on Flickr
Downtown Building by arjunalistened, on Flickr

DSC_5068 by Digzzy, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

mobus said:


> ^^ The monorail is finally gone :lol: Let's not have it in pictures anymore...


Cannot we have it in there for nostalgia's sake?


----------



## mobus

Well Fabs I guess so, but I like posting up to date pictures and I do think it affected the cityscape in a negative way, the streets look so much more open now that it's gone. Others are free to contribute whatever they like, though, so it's not off limits :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by kirk white, on Flickr


Sydney downtown at sunset by phhesse, on Flickr


downtown Syndey and Darling Harbor by paxtonmobile, on Flickr


Change now by sadetutka, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darling Harbour, Sydney CBD by x_tan, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney CBD by x_tan, on Flickr
Chinese New Year Parade on George St. by *~YY~*, on Flickr

Around Sydney CBD by Lauren RF, on Flickr

Circular Quey by EXOGRAMS, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

after the rain by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr
Day 27 - Chinatown dinner by PiotrHalka, on Flickr
DS4A2045 by MidnightRunnerz, on Flickr

Charles Perkins Centre by Sidneiensis, on Flickr
Sydney City Skyline by picomoments, on Flickr

city of sparkle by mezuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney (as seen from Darling Harbour) par jimbob_malone, sur Flickr


View of downtown Sydney inside the Sydney Opera House par jimbob_malone, sur Flickr


Sydney downtown par davidkiz, sur Flickr


Urban Turns par Studio Aranas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My Favorite Metropolis par TIA International Photography, sur Flickr


Sydney skyline at night. par cookiesound, sur Flickr


The ALT 98.7 Block Party @ LA's Grand Park (07/04/14) par bored4music, sur Flickr


Glassup par wwweaker, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown Sydney par Kokkai Ng, sur Flickr


Traffic par Paul Bruner Photography, sur Flickr


Harbor Bridge, Sydney, Australia par Paul Bruner Photography, sur Flickr


At the Sight of Sydney par TIA International Photography, sur Flickr


My Favorite Metropolis par TIA International Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Streets by ctdahl, on Flickr









_IGP6779_Central_Station by Ray Allen, on Flickr









Flower in the heart of busy City by hansendjojo, on Flickr









Sydney CBD At Night by Ryan Olliffe, on Flickr

Hyde Park-5 by Wayan Susila, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

van life chill time by F-CHYLD, on Flickr
Central Park, Frasers Broadway, Broadway, Chippendale, Sydney, NSW by arjunalistened, on Flickr
CBD Sydney by zolmuhd, on Flickr
untitled by The Dent., on Flickr
bondi junction timber hardware by The Dent., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0368_raw par ed.saunders1, sur Flickr


Sydney-Bridge-Cold-Day par ScottPhilippe, sur Flickr


2014_07_07_respect_072 par equalsrespect, sur Flickr


Darling Harbour par FrodoBodyBaggins, sur Flickr


Sydney cityscape par Chaiwat lee www.facebook.com/Mondayfoto, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour by Down Under Cove, on Flickr
"Photographer above the Opera" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr
Sydney Showboats by Ryan Olliffe, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour by Down Under Cove, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

On point? by bfh, on Flickr

Sydney City Life by winsta, on Flickr

DSC_0394 1 by rshibata11, on Flickr









Sydney by adrian.lui, on Flickr
Darling Harbour by adrian.lui, on Flickr
Sydney CBD Sunrise by Ryan Olliffe, on Flickr
20090706-Bild 648 by G.D.R. Art's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney, Australia par ashley.king_23, sur Flickr


Kings Cross - Coca-Cola Billboard par Kokkai Ng, sur Flickr


Downtown Sydney from the Opera House par John White, sur Flickr


DSC_2553 par houseworld, sur Flickr


DSC_2645 par houseworld, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

Architecture in Sydney University by Rav Dasgupta, on Flickr
Bank Building, Sydney University, Camperdown by arjunalistened, on Flickr
Centennial Hall, Vestibule, Sydney Town Hall, Sydney by arjunalistened, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney par carlo.valtorta, sur Flickr


_MG_3430.jpg par Alvaro Rivero, sur Flickr


20120526-Sydney eye tower&Vivid Sydney (1) par 鄒小丞, sur Flickr


Sydney D2 - 106 par bbxxin, sur Flickr


Sydney Harbour par rachelle.corcoran, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Street Shot - 11/08/2014 by MrJae, on Flickr

york street sydney by whiteanvil, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge by astronomy_blog, on Flickr

Australia – Sydney by stapes..., on Flickr










Sydney Street Shot - 11/08/2014 by MrJae, on Flickr









DSC_3521_2_3_tonemappedr by kenlimys, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Three Monkeys by Geoff Heaton, on Flickr
George St, Sydney by Leica Diaries, on Flickr
Wet by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Rainy morning passing through Circular Quay. by Yakman, on Flickr
Untitled_Panorama2 by dmphotos78, on Flickr
"American Boy & Aussie Girls" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"American Boy & Aussie Girls" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

inundate by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Abby J Rogers, on Flickr

Symphony of Sydney by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

At the Sight of Sydney by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Horbury Terrace, Macquarie Street, Sydney by arjunalistened, on Flickr
Building Deconstructivism by Sidneiensis, on Flickr
Non-Inertial Frame of Reference by Sidneiensis, on Flickr
Colonial Mutural, Martin Place, Sydney by arjunalistened, on Flickr









Fountain by mdchambers0, on Flickr
State Savings Bank building, Commonwealth Bank, 48 Martin Place, Martin Place, Sydney by arjunalistened, on Flickr
State Savings Bank building, Commonwealth Bank, 48 Martin Place, Martin Place, Sydney by arjunalistened, on Flickr
.:Martin Place - Sydney:. by Martin Vo, on Flickr
.:Martin Place - Sydney:. by Martin Vo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney skyline at night by Rav Dasgupta, on Flickr

The Petals by wwweaker, on Flickr

DSC01620.jpg by jschomburg, on Flickr

Life in the Fast Lane by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Silver Blue - Sydney Opera House by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney tower ( Downtown Sydney ) by Yi Cheng Hsieh, on Flickr

Scatter by wwweaker, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor! - DSC_0680bcolorrsz by Zilch^^, on Flickr

The City Where Warmth is Not Only about the Weather by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

At the Sight of Sydney by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Belly of the Beast - Epping by Beetwo77, on Flickr
sydcol_159 by Thomas Joannes, on Flickr









sydney I-4.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr
State Theatre, Market Street, Sydney, NSW by arjunalistened, on Flickr
State Theatre, Market Street, Sydney, NSW by arjunalistened, on Flickr
State Theatre, Market Street, Sydney, NSW by arjunalistened, on Flickr
The Blue Hour by Grumpysumpy, on Flickr
Happy together by yappare, on Flickr
Sydney CBD from Circular Quay Station #panorama by valleyhead, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYDNEY●AUSTRALIA●3DAY by W.H.PEI, on Flickr

Sydney tower ( Downtown Sydney ) by Yi Cheng Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fuji X-T1 & 55-200 by Josh McLeod Photography, on Flickr

Monorail & China Town - Sydney CBD Portraits with 17mm TS-E 30 by Gary Hayes, on Flickr

Sydney from Cockatoo Island by robynbrody, on Flickr

Sydney CBD 4 by pixculture, on Flickr

View from the Sydney Harbour Bridge pylon (CIMG0508) by alg24, on Flickr

Waiting for the night by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Gehry's UTS Business School by Rambo2100, on Flickr
Joe Black X, Sydney CBD by cafedave, on Flickr
1 Bligh Street Interior, Sydney, Australia by globetrekimages, on Flickr
IMG_3595 by Jill Peate Hall, on Flickr
One Central Park, Sydney by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Panoramic Photo of Shangri La Sydney by on3legs, on Flickr
Untitled by Ross Fowler, on Flickr
Untitled by Ross Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#sydney #skylines by MD pictures, on Flickr

DSCF5419 by benny7am, on Flickr

City skyline by BenSeage, on Flickr

Camp Cove 01 by jaideepmanchandia, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney. by dok1969, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jim 03, on Flickr

DSCF4766 by benny7am, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

*Sydney*
November 2014


IMG_0608A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0579 BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

untitled shoot-1887.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

Tourists along George Street Sydney by adamlusted, on Flickr








Sydney Harbour on Flickr
Church and bar by Occasionally Focused, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17









By fabianamuso at 2012-03-17


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney international passenger terminal extension by David Minty, on Flickr

sydney, australia, ship by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr

Different Strokes by rosiebondi, on Flickr

Sydney City View From Royal Botanic Garden by haoguoju, on Flickr

No Birds by Jae Storer Photography, on Flickr

Picture That by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

LTSP #73 by Dave : SundstromImages.com, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
LTSP #72 by Dave : SundstromImages.com, on Flickr
Westfield Sydney by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr
night shift by ' guilherme leme, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

PC050257 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr








20112014-DSC_1727 on Flickr








Sydney CBD on Flickr








Sydney city on Flickr
Giant in the sky by Jay Daley, on Flickr
Harbour Lights by Darren Schiller, on Flickr







lights up on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Ross Fowler, on Flickr
Freaky Friday closer - II by scatrd, on Flickr
George St, Sydney by James_Tan_, on Flickr
141123-5945-EOSM.jpg by hopeless128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nz-sydney-header-sydney-in-summer-aerial_1 by wechasingthesun, on 
Flickr

Inbound by gambrosi32, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia [2000 x 1250] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

IMG_1037.jpg by Wes Eggins images, on Flickr

Sydney Villa 5142 Aerial view of quintessential Sydney by Holiday Villas, on Flickr

Sydney 1 by Khaled100, on Flickr

..Kingdom of Heaven.. by SpaceCadet37, on Flickr

Cockatoo Island camping by Traveloscopy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Town Hall by Muddy Buddha, on Flickr
Sydney Christmas by mornnb, on Flickr
untitled shoot-1888.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr
Capitol Theatre by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr
Pitt St, Sydney by gleipnik, on Flickr








C H A M B E R on Flickr


----------



## mobus

0S1A0827_28_29_30_31 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr
BS4R4072 by govvo70, on Flickr







CBD and South East Light Rail on Flickr
Sheraton on the Park (Sydney, Australia) by newhotell.com, on Flickr
City-to-Surf-Sydney Selfie by davidmapletoft, on Flickr
after-the-rain by jaygraysydney, on Flickr
siege-1 by The Photo Smithy, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83

Summer in Sydney the best time to be in this magnificent city
coogee, bondi, manly, bronte.....


----------



## christos-greece

In downtown Sydney. by fusioneer, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

From the hip by McKenny Foto, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by slgckgc, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by domingo_95, on Flickr


----------



## Blx

:cheers:


----------



## mobus

Streets of Sydney on Flickr








Streets of Sydney on Flickr








Streets of Sydney on Flickr








Streets of Sydney on Flickr
 0S1A0919enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr
The Darkness by SayeSepul, on Flickr
Manns Point by Brian Bornstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Market City by William-Wanyama, on Flickr

downtown Sydney by philippe*, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

City from Harbour Bridge by @robinlautier, on Flickr

" There, With You " ♡ by Baski Goodmann, on Flickr

Light switch by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Sydney harbour skyline by will owen baker, on Flickr

Clours of the harbour by paul.carmona, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Syd CBD on Flickr








CBD South Eastern Light Rail on Flickr
untitled shoot-6753.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr
Sydney Christmas by mornnb, on Flickr
Sydney Christmas by mornnb, on Flickr
MLC Centre by mornnb, on Flickr
Sydney City on a Sunday night by Krzysztof Malek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Syndey by slgckgc, on Flickr

Syndey Harbour Skyline by j_mike15, on Flickr

Sydney June 2014 by mertie., on Flickr

Sydney Harbour (New South Wales, Australia) by SKHO , on Flickr

Sydney Australia Skyline by Duncan Rawlinson - @thelastminute - Duncan.co, on Flickr

DSCF0086 by Benjamin Ling Photography, on Flickr

Luna Park - Sydney, Australia by André Distel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03372 The Rocks, the historic quarter in downtown Sydney. by paradoxgreg, on Flickr

David Jones, Sydney Australia by darrellinyvr, on Flickr

IMGP7072_PSE_FB by kenwklau, on Flickr

The wearing of the green by catchpoints412, on Flickr

Ops Slipper Parade by doctorDray, on Flickr

Traffic by BeneRowley, on Flickr

Night City by michaeldomaradzki, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_6905 by Sarceq, on Flickr
Sydney Loves Fireworks by Tom Beecroft, on Flickr
Enmore Theatre by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr
Night in Sydney by Rover Forest, on Flickr
Opera House Gull, Sydney by Craig Garbutt, on Flickr


----------



## vincentlim_12

Can't wait to visit this place someday.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by josephinedransfeld, on Flickr

Its all in the delivery by mestevie, on Flickr

IMG_2126 by Sarceq, on Flickr

Sydney CBD, Monday 8:14PM. by God_speed, on Flickr

Feline Skyline by Polar Impressions / Polar Extremes, on Flickr

Greek Independence Day in Sydney by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

Lindt Cafe reopens in Sydney by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Queen Mary 2 - Sydney 12/3/2015 by TonyJ86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Syndey by monicafabio2013, on Flickr

Syndey by monicafabio2013, on Flickr

Syndey by monicafabio2013, on Flickr

Syndey by monicafabio2013, on Flickr

Downtown Syndey by Thomas Berger, on Flickr

Syndey City Lights (B&W) - [Landscape] by Scotti-V, on Flickr

Syndey by Benjamin.Lappan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Old Arsenal pano by PhillMono, on Flickr
Sydney street by Adriano_of_Adelaide, on Flickr
Its all in the delivery by mestevie, on Flickr
Untitled by therealflashfocus, on Flickr
Lavender Bay Sunrise by photowal, on Flickr
IMP6840C+ by simone.chen, on Flickr
IMP6170C+ by simone.chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney CBD by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by fractalSpawn, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney, Australia by jwdevonshire, on Flickr

Royal Botanic Gardens by :: ed 37 :: 1.2 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Downtown by bg_syd, on Flickr

wide-angle barangaroo by hoodcj1photo, on Flickr

Sydney  by :: ed 37 :: 1.2 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Manly Corso by NomadsHostels, on Flickr


----------



## Dan21

Incredible pics of an amazing city, one of the worlds greatest!!!!


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Autumn colours - Stephen St, Balmain East NSW by avlxyz, on Flickr

Beautiful heritage building at Sydney TAFE, Ultimo. by Merrillie, on Flickr

Glebe by Fasene, on Flickr

Peak Hour by Fuzzy Images, on Flickr

Sydney Dusk by Goblin au, on Flickr
CITYSCAPE by andrew.prochuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Australia - New South Wales - Sydney - Le Central Business District (CBD) vu depuis la "Sydney Tower" / The Central Business District (CBD) as seen from the "Sydney Tower" by Thierry B, on Flickr

Downtown by josephinedransfeld, on Flickr

Sydney . Skyline by :: ed 37 :: 1.2 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - Chinese New Year by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by lymbzero, on Flickr

SYN 106 by newnumenor, on Flickr

Sydney in Black & White by Bianca van de Water Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

mobus said:


> Glebe by Fasene, on Flickr


Oh God!! Look what I've founded in Sydney!! A Barriguda!!!


----------



## mobus

^^ There are a few in Sydney. Could do with some more, they are lovely.


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD on Flickr
UTS Frank Gehry designed building. by dok1969, on Flickr
Around Martin Place by Winam, on Flickr
Wesley College by Dylan's World, on Flickr
Early Evening at Luna Park by fon.copen, on Flickr
Moon Rising by Rob Sz, on Flickr








Purple Heart on Flickr








Sydney Harbor on Flickr


----------



## mobus

University of Technology Sydney (UTS): Dr Chau Chak Wing Building on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
IMG_3329 copy by www.autofocus.net.au, on Flickr
IMG_3347 2 copy by www.autofocus.net.au, on Flickr
Dawn over Sydney, Australia in 2015 by davidmallett33, on Flickr
Rooftop Sunset by StephEvaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dr Chau Chak Wing Building, at Dusk by Orange Orb Photography, on Flickr

Waiting for the Train by Pauls-Pictures, on Flickr

Untitled by Dylan's World, on Flickr

180-Thomas-St-01 by Orange Orb Photography, on Flickr

mk_20150421_0037-33.jpg by mkosonen, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House silhouette at sunrise by sooolaro, on Flickr

It's raining, it's pouring - Sydney University, Camperdown Campus, Sydney, NSW, Australia by starloz, on Flickr

JPEG_Test_01 by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yet another shot of the Opera House in Sydney by Stawroncs, on Flickr

001A_Sydney_Downtown_7999868_MOD_20150409 by NViktor, on Flickr

001A_Sydney_Downtown_8000079_MOD_20150409_1 by NViktor, on Flickr

Chifley Tower & Aurora Place, Sydney, Australia by 
JH_1982, on Flickr

Sydney Scape by Clicks & Flicks, on Flickr

CityScapes - Sydney by DepictingPhotos, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor 2012 by Sergey Dyachkov, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney cbd by jacob.wivell, on Flickr
Storm Cell approaching Sydney CBD on ANZAC DAY by Adolfo Nazario, on Flickr
Darley St Storm by PMY, on Flickr
Olympic Park Railway Station by nikabuz, on Flickr
Evening by igor.chernishov, on Flickr
Untitled by cameron23, on Flickr
Lightning by eveazure, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Great finds, Mobus!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney - Sydney, Australia by gordon.guge, on Flickr

Sydney downtown by Foggy_MLB, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney - Sydney, Australia by gordon.guge, on Flickr

Downing Centre; Sydney, NSW, Australia by sjkln, on Flickr

Tourists photographing Sydney Harbour from Mrs Macquaries Chair by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney by cameron23, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House Reflection by Sharkbite-photography, on Flickr

Yet another shot of the Opera House in Sydney by Stawroncs, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_3051-Edit by Melbourne Sam, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Early Peak - George Street, Sydney on Flickr
New and old by VirtualWolf, on Flickr








Late Afternoon, Sydney








Sunset @ Sydney on Flickr








Manly Wharf, Manly, Sydney Harbour on Flickr
mk_20150421_0037-31.jpg by mkosonen, on Flickr
Opera House & Harbor Bridge at night by Abasa Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by josephinedransfeld, on Flickr

Sydney . Skyline by :: ed 37 :: 1.3 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Downtown Sydney, Australia by jwdevonshire, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by lymbzero, on Flickr

The Prima Donna Across The Water by mckie.fred, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr

Lunch at the Harbor With City Skyline by Pauls-Pictures, on Flickr

dnsw1456118-397.jpg by Traveloscopy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

St. James' Church by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Conversation by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Downwards by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Darling Harbour 1 by dslrnut, on Flickr








W O O L W I C H on Flickr

Nepalese in Sydney by bigboysdad, on Flickr








Sydney CBD on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Beautiful photos and Sydney is a gorgeous city.


----------



## mobus

L1002328 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr








Sydney City on Flickr
2103 at Exhibition. by Nathan Medcalf, on Flickr
The Girl and the Red Chair. by Andy Sapp, on Flickr
8 Chifley Square by Dylan's World, on Flickr








Untitled
Sydney by Huoqing Lu, on Flickr
Sydney Cityscape by james adderley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists photographing Sydney Harbour from Mrs Macquaries Chair by Kokkai Ng, sur Flickr

Fast Ferry to Watson's Bay by Simon Burgess, sur Flickr

Downing Centre; Sydney, NSW, Australia by Skip Nyegard, sur Flickr

Downtown Sydney - Sydney, Australia by gordon guge, sur Flickr

I do not know your name by Kurian Joseph Photography, sur Flickr

Front of Sydney Opera House by ruklay, sur Flickr

Lunch at the Harbor With City Skyline by Paul's Pictures, sur Flickr

Sydney city from White Bay. by Kerrie - in Sydney, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sydney CBD by Foggy_MLB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney cityscape and the sky by kazuaki shoji, on Flickr

rowers by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge by StudioZombi, on Flickr

250/365 :: Sydney rush-hour... by Ross Lettau, on Flickr

Farm Cove by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

In a Flash by Kurian Joseph Photography, on Flickr

Lady Herron 3 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

https://scontent-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...324_887292408003959_3393251517131960512_o.jpg











https://scontent-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...973_886764891390044_5489230394854907912_o.jpg











https://scontent-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...2009_886764514723415_682350129619557122_o.jpg











https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....7_10153274796568397_1657988677848632629_o.jpg


----------



## nameless dude

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkaing/17261369685/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18093153922/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkaing/18069148902/sizes/h/









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14387280224_171257fa52_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5494/14357301526_3aea342056_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauldwade/14375342331/sizes/l









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8839/18114626811_c192753f40_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5349/8877901345_90db497dfc_h.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3806/14294935422_1a30e60eaf_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/starling_bird/14075696900/sizes/h/









http://s7.postimg.org/ffgzed1mj/5835091097_9e4c321200_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5309/5836170380_d82f33ac36_o.jpg









http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/Zgky...lar-Quay_Credit-DestinationNSW_-KM_-45147.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/8947940866_7f46f5365e_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18083919096/sizes/h/









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5114/14273158876_534c03e737_h.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3893/14364884304_3a766e7925_o.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/14275228193_90e985a9bb_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5031/14278226203_37081e7e1d_h.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2897/14122372717_f87bc3a90f_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mezuni/17234925823/sizes/h/









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8831/18113050872_1ee6902138_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkaing/17781523468/sizes/h/









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....6_10153273803963397_8525898015758512984_o.jpg









http://s15.postimg.org/fmc69m7tm/00_17881102039_a15a4a2c37_h.jpg









https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8a1d157320dc8d069dab4d569e02bb30&oe=55FA747A









https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...2_10153274604053397_6713808707697746905_o.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2836/9168177068_819fd64877_k.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chin8y/14317718222/sizes/h/









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5468/17884201770_00dbd3d425_h.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2917/14379633452_d9b8d2c0a7_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/7939805994_07cc52f332_h.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3815/8995016601_3e488819c5_o.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5327/8978877489_e3e7d8b57a_o.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7289/9013013021_8af2ff8575_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14333702531/sizes/h/









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5158/14153764520_1e2d3ecade_h.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kokkaing/8990081433/sizes/h/


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney . Central Station by :: ed 37 :: 1.3 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Sydney Harbour @ Night by Gábor Varga, on Flickr

Sydney by Randy Tupas, on Flickr

Central Park Sydney by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sunset from Taronga by Robin LAUTIER, on Flickr

Moonlit Opera House by Anjan Mandal, on Flickr

20150506-DSC_4102-3 by Jonathon McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Making news on Flickr
Sydney CBD in the morning fog by TonyToniToinou, on Flickr
Intersection by Guoju Hao, on Flickr
sydney northern cbd by guy wilkinson, on Flickr
DSC00805.jpg by Kenneth Tao, on Flickr








Vivid-3515 by Man-Zhi Zheng 








Vivid-3519 by Man-Zhi Zheng


----------



## mobus

*Vivid Sydney 2015*


Follow the Vivid Light Walk by Daniel Ronan, on Flickr

Sea of Hands @USYD Vivid Path to the Future Festival by Linda, on Flickr

Trait de Lumières by Mx, on Flickr








Sydney Light Rail

Red blue and waves by eddie386, on Flickr








Vivid Festival on Flickr








Night Trawl








Sydney CBD by night
CityTalk at the State Theatre by City of Sydney, on Flickr

Streaming Service / Point of Origin? by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

162 PItt Street Sydney by Pete The Poet, on Flickr








Sydney Harbour View on Flickr

Sydney Harbour bridge by David Glazer, on Flickr

Argyle Cut - life story by Ashley, on Flickr
Commonwealth Bank Place, Darling Quarter by Chris Dunn, on Flickr

Splendens by Jason Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

To the North, follow the lights... by Mx, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Sydney/Vivid Sydney 2015 by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Lights ON by Kurian Joseph Photography, on Flickr

#VividSydney by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Untitled by Hugo Le Fur, on Flickr

Moonlit Opera House by Anjan Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Anzac Day 2015 85 by Nicholas, on Flickr
untitled shoot-1005503.jpg by Nicholas, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 86 by Nicholas, on Flickr
untitled shoot-1005479.jpg by Nicholas, on Flickr

Brutal architecture as apartments on Sydney's George Street at dawn by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
On Three !! by Square Lights, on Flickr
Chefs by Square Lights, on Flickr
Crafty by Square Lights, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney 18 by Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney_skyline_at_dusk_-_Dec_2008 by Ali McK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivids - Milsons Point by Anjan Mandal, on Flickr

Vivid Night by james kim photography, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Dave Wong, on Flickr

Sydney 2015 Vivid Night (VDP 58) by Victor Niglio, on Flickr

Opera House-Vivid Sydney by vahraz etemadi, on Flickr

IMGP5299 Three men by Abhik Sengupta, on Flickr

Sydney City from north shore 1 by Ronan Kohn, on Flickr

the sailor and the bridge by Jes, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

on the rocks by Matt Morton-Allen, on Flickr
Untitled 9 by Anthony Kentuck, on Flickr
Sydney Street by Kuo BoYin, on Flickr








Customs House on Flickr
Vivid Sydney 2015 by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney by Mikhail Borovkov, on Flickr
Vivid 2015- 2 by WayneG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House in B&W by _lennyk_, on Flickr

Sunset over Sydney City by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

City of Contrast by james adderley, on Flickr

Look at all that pink and purple by Ed Saunders, on Flickr

20141115-051930-3013_1-3014_1-3015 by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The new Sydney Apple Store by Daniel Boud, on Flickr
The Grace Building Façade by Stephanie Bailey, on Flickr
420 George Street, Sydney by Christopher Chan, on Flickr
Vivid 2015 street scene by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr
University of Technology Sydney by PM Clark, on Flickr








Park and George on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by Andrew Cox, on Flickr








City reflections
Anzac Bridge from Blackwattle Bay by Ardash Muradian, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Sunset by Ardash Muradian, on Flickr








Sunset Opera on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney Queen Victoria Building by Tranquil Night, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

beware the train by Poppy FD, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

bare by Rod Smith, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by steve weir (gallery1), on Flickr
Sydney Sundown by Ross McDonald, on Flickr
Queen Victoria Building by Alvaro Jacques, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

mobus said:


> Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


Hahaha she need some sleep...


----------



## mobus

Crossing the harbour, climbing the sky - Harbour Bridge by Lorenzo Penati, on Flickr
OK for some by Patrick Hutton, on Flickr
Quiet Contemplation by Stephane, on Flickr
out and about syndey 2015 by benno06, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Vivid Lights Sydney by John Christian Fjellestad, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Russell Charters, on Flickr

View From My Window by JamesWired, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour slowly wakes by Roxxy Gotis, on Flickr

Vivid 2015 at Circular Quay by Robin LAUTIER, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Downtown Sydney by PanzerSoldat, on Flickr
Street by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr
Sydney City seen from the wester side by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr








Nux on Flickr








Coat on Flickr








Smirk on Flickr
Forward by Jono G, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Castle_Canyon_01_small by Ian B, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by rizkisaputro, on Flickr

Eureka! by Brendan Curtain, on Flickr

one eye on the road by Colspooners, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Town Hall by Henry Setiawan, on Flickr

Trust by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

The Rocks Vivid by Darren Nightingale, on Flickr

Vivid - George St by Nirvan Gelda, on Flickr


----------



## cecunniffe

great shots!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

untitled by hreed96, on Flickr










untitled by hreed96, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Cafe by Stephen La, on Flickr
Scoot by Brendan Curtain, on Flickr
Sydney Girls. by guezin, on Flickr
Martin Place by Stephen La, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Gilad Rom, on Flickr

Vivid Lights Sydney by John Christian Fjellestad, on Flickr

@night by :: ed 37 :: 1.4 Million + views :: THANKS , on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Russell Charters, on Flickr

City Lights by Paul Carmona, on Flickr

The View from Level 16 by Stilgherrian, on Flickr

View From My Window by JamesWired, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

P1010015 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr
Sydney CBD Photowalk 2015-06_0172.jpg by Travis Chau, on Flickr
Sydney CBD Photowalk 2015-06_0170.jpg by Travis Chau, on Flickr
_MG_0368 by Michelle Connor, on Flickr
Chinatown, April 2015 by rotheche, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/rainprel/19098838539/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Night Reflections by Dave Green, on Flickr

Sleepy Ghosts by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

CityScape by Clicks & Flicks, on Flickr

A cold cold night by Yanxin Wang, on Flickr

Vivid 2015 on Harbour Bridge by Robin LAUTIER, on Flickr

BNW City Trails by Arni M, on Flickr

Bridge to cross by Kurian Joseph Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Flickr
Hyde Park by Mark Moore, on Flickr
Giggla_Pan_02 by Ian B, on Flickr
Snap_Crackle_And_Pop by Ian B, on Flickr
Snakes_And_Ladders_02 by Ian B, on Flickr
North_Ryde_Double_Up_01B by Ian B, on Flickr
Mac_Front_02_plan_HDR by Ian B, on Flickr
Fan_Boy_Kingdom_CLR._Squarejpg by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Castle_Canyon_02 by Ian B, on Flickr

Parking Meter by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr
Kid Statue at Martin Place, Sydney by Ray Pokai, on Flickr

Snakes_And_Ladders_01 by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Sydney Town Hall, Rainy Night by Roxxy Gotis, on Flickr

Tourists photographing Sydney Harbour from Mrs Macquaries Chair by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney - Sydney, Australia by gordon guge, on Flickr

BNW City Trails by Arni M, on Flickr

Vivid2015 by Roxxy Gotis, on Flickr

sunset from top by Poppy FD, on Flickr

The City Lights by Mihira Bodaragama, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD Photowalk 2015-06_0154.jpg by Travis Chau, on Flickr

State Transit by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House from Man O War steps by Stephen Dwyer, on Flickr
Central Park Sydney by Kate Smytheman, on Flickr

Central Park by Stephen La, on Flickr

Good morning Sydney by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr

Waiting to light by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Sydney City Glow by Andrew Meager, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Winter sunshine - Manly Wharf on Flickr

IMG_3335 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

IMG_0093(k3hn) by fabianamuso, on Flickr
Martin Place, Sydney by 
Kleinewurstsemmel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Town Hall on Flickr
George Street by fuel fotography, on Flickr
At the Portals by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr
Circular Quay, Sydney at Night by Kent Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

MLC Centre on Flickr
IMG_1470 by Richard & Hilary, on Flickr
IMG_1473 by Richard & Hilary, on Flickr








Sunset on Flickr

Kurraba Rd_150607_2740_SM by ebethfitzgerald, on Flickr
The Panda And the Bear - 6 by Andrew Baldacchino, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

I like that pic of the man smoking - this is an amazing thread.


----------



## mobus

tyrannously leak graffiti by Bhautik Joshi, on Flickr
Mall by StudioZombi, on Flickr
DSC02362 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Sydney (1 of 40) by Jamie Mckie, on Flickr
And the streets were slick with inspiration by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr








Flickr
Sydney-2 by Nargis Halter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parramatta Skyline by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

night at the opera by Ngaire (ni-ree) Naran, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline_3829 by Manfred, on Flickr

Dance of the planets by Jamie Newell, on Flickr

amazing sunset in sydney by Violet_Liu, on Flickr

Winter city by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Brett Williamson, on Flickr

Sydney CBD silhouette by Nick Huntley, on Flickr

harbour bridge, sydney, night by Alvaro Dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

USS Mustin transits Sydney Harbor. by Official U.S. Navy Page, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17389851985/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tacksoon/19563661415/
Sydney CBD by YAN LEE, on Flickr
Trench Coat, Martin Place, Sydney. by Kent Johnson, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17182397017/sizes/l

IMG_2742 by Ara Giulambarian, on Flickr
LU9A7211(1) by Jiapeng Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney

Stop and Reflect by james adderley, on Flickr
Sydney Australia DSC05755 by usaau, on Flickr
Four Seasons In One Day by EMERALD IMAGING, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Architecture - OLD TOWN HALL Wing At Night (#43 in series) Sydney AU 13Jul2015 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr
out and about sydney 2015 by benno06, on Flickr

Sydney habour bridge - sydney city by Hari Frohling, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

405/350 George Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000 by Luna Nguyen, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Photowalk 2015-06_0215-HDR-2.jpg by Travis Chau, on Flickr

Sydney Australia DSC05755 by usaau, on Flickr
Pure Precious Potent by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr

Wet Winter Day by Reuven M, on Flickr

sunset reflections on Sydney CBD by TonyToniToinou, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Southern Swan by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

sky high by Nick Huntley, on Flickr

iPhone 6 Launch Queues by Craig Jewell, on Flickr

Sydney Apple Store by mornnb, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Larry Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BS4R3373 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Darling Park - Sydney NSW 2000 by Adolfo Nazario, on Flickr

Sydney winter's morning on Sunday looking across to CBD by barks2020, on Flickr

SYDNEY CBD by fisheye by mattia lepri, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by nicolas.vogt, on Flickr

Sydney dressed in vivid lights by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Angel Place by Helen Dean, on Flickr

CITY CHAIR by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sydney buildings - series 3 by Paul Hinderer, on Flickr

L1007903 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

Sydney 9 by Luna Nguyen, on Flickr

Sydney City by Ben Smith, on Flickr
Cool Yule Snow Pit by Jason Painter, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Castlereagh Boutique Hotel by Sarah, on Flickr








Untitled on Flickr
Fog in Sydney by kelliejane, on Flickr

IMG_1075 by Richard & Hilary, on Flickr

Sydney thunderstorm by mattia lepri, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

G'day Sydney! by OM2, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street by Tahmid Nurullah, on Flickr







At Noon on Flickr
Just another perfect sunrise by Adam Rybka, on Flickr
The 440 to Rozelle- Railway Square in the Rain by WayneG, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_3519 by Ara Giulambarian, on Flickr








Australia with Jean on Flickr
Escape from the aroma fest by 
james kim photography, on Flickr
DSC_9171 by yefim natis, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by John Parkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parramatta Skyline by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Spectacle of Lights by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

George St., Haymarket, Sydney by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Anna Krivoruchko, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

@night by :: ed 37 ::, on Flickr

Buskers in The Rocks, Sydney. by John Gray, on Flickr

Birdcages in a quirky little street downtown Sydney by Ray Pokai, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Newtown by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Newtown by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Kings Cross by bigboysdad, on Flickr
20150731-Syd Steet Photography July Week 4-0347.jpg by Carbonell Icon, on Flickr
051202-5062 by murray, on Flickr

Reflections on Sydney Harbour on yet another stormy night by Tony Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A day in Sydney by Jerem Dunand, on Flickr

Cruising round Sydney by Robbie Mathieson, on Flickr

A day in Sydney by Jerem Dunand, on Flickr

screeching sinners by Bhautik Joshi, on Flickr

QVB shopping cetre / #Sydney CBD / #Australia by Erika @haphopper, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Raphael Wujanz, on Flickr
The Sydney Opera House. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
Crossing Paths by Carbonell Icon, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by OM2., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EDITOMTV2549 by Tamas V, on Flickr

Sydney by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr

Windows by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by ruklay, on Flickr

QVB shopping cetre / #Sydney CBD / #Australia by Erika @haphopper, on Flickr

Sydney CBD, 2014 by Julie Ariza, on Flickr

Untitled by Anthony Kentuck, on Flickr

QVB shopping cetre / #Sydney CBD / #Australia by Erika @haphopper, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney - 8th May 2014 by john.trif, on Flickr
Sydney - 8th May 2014 by john.trif, on Flickr
Old vs New by Ruud_388, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney- Central Business District by Abhijeet Vardhan, on Flickr

Mobile Phone Upload by Nickolas Papadopoulos, on Flickr

skyscrapers by yajun wang, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by mark holloway, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Photowalk 2015-06_0215-HDR-2.jpg by Travis Chau, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from Sydney Tower Eye by Tony Fernandez, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Martin, on Flickr

Opera House and Sydney CBD by Wouter Maes, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Bridge by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr
Australia Square by Angus Rollason, on Flickr
L1008801 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr
Opera House by lifesauntering, on Flickr
Winter in Sydney #5: Harbour Bridge by Guoju Hao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Downtown by Timothy Root, on Flickr

Sydney by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr

George St., Haymarket, Sydney by clear_eyed_man, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Anna Krivoruchko, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Vivid Lights Sydney by John Christian Fjellestad, on Flickr

Storm clouds rolling into Sydney by Daniel Cai, on Flickr

Morning at Circular Quay by Edo Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Walking Excepted by Juan Antonio Carbonell, on Flickr
Lavender Bay Morning by Josh Thompson, on Flickr
_88A9538 by Sea Salt Photography, on Flickr








http://47sb.tumblr.com/post/100822853233


----------



## mobus

Sydney Tower on Flickr
Harbor 14-15 by Constance, on Flickr
62+4: Night lights by Mike Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barangaroo (July 2015) by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Pitt Street (HQ Film Scan) by Lachlan Bradbury, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by lukaslittle, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by lukaslittle, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by lukaslittle, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by lukaslittle, on Flickr

Ghosts by Michael L, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney. CBD by Christian, on Flickr
George street, Sydney by Julie Ariza, on Flickr
Sydney street photo by Dylan White, on Flickr
Winter in Sydney #6: Sydney Opera House by Guoju Hao, on Flickr








Opera House on Flickr
Good evening Sydney by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Old and the new... #sydney office buildings a 100 years or so apart #archidaily by John White, on Flickr
Sydney's The Rocks aglow in the early morning light by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Roslyn Street Bar and Resturant at Twilight by Chris Dunn, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House - Monochrome | Sydney | Australia by darkcloud154, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Opera House Reflections by Dave Green, on Flickr
Sydney Skyline by Thomas Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barangaroo from Pyrmont by Stilgherrian, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Bridge from Central Quay 2009 AU IMG_7233 by Steve Robinson, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by lukaslittle, on Flickr

View N from Circular Quay toward Sydney Harbour Bridge & Luna Park, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline 1 by james adderley, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Josh Leyva, on Flickr

Cheeky by Brad G, on Flickr

CITY CHAIR by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Streets of Sydney DSC_4887_8_9__tonemapped by Joseph D, on Flickr
Darling Harbour - Sydney Australia by Daniel G, on Flickr








Sydney Rain on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

sydney skyline fireworks by vito_ricapito, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney's Shoreline by Paul Ryjkoff, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Lines and Curves by WayneG, on Flickr
We Reach and Yearn by Mic Steel, on Flickr
Apple Store Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr








War memorial on Flickr
City_56mm_One_Bracket_v01 by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

The Opera House is a great addition to already nice skyline, I love Sydney!


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Tower. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Blue Sydney #9: Darling Harbour by Guoju Hao, on Flickr

Sydney Town Hall clock tower. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Barangaroo from Pyrmont by Stilgherrian, on Flickr

City of Sydney night lights by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

Sydney Into The Dark lll by Reekawl, on Flickr

The bridge that is 2 by Tranquil Night, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

contrastes by Alejandro Mezcua Gonzalez, on Flickr

Opera House at sunrise by Mark C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney 4, Australia by Brian Kratz, on Flickr

Sydney by Sougata Sinha, on Flickr

Australia 058 by Barry Martin, on Flickr

Birds eye view of Sydney by Sougata Sinha, on Flickr

Sydney City lights by Alexis Marshall, on Flickr

The Friendship by an00w, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Andrew Frith, on Flickr

View across Sydney Harbour from Kirribilli, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012




----------



## mobus

George Street on Flickr
SYD15 126 by newnumenor, on Flickr
SYD15 120 by newnumenor, on Flickr
SYD15 115 by newnumenor, on Flickr
Circular Quay Station by Ross Major, on Flickr
Layered landscape by Zhiran Zhou, on Flickr
Untitled by Jeffrey Grenfell, on Flickr
fiery sunset over sydney harbour by vito_ricapito, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by oldrich Dolezel, on Flickr

SMF Sydney-131.jpg by Alasdair Ward, on Flickr

Sydney Skyscrapers by Conor Corrigan, on Flickr
Running or bikes? by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Sydney City from Botanic Garden by Rod Kashubin, on Flickr

20151030-32-Sydney Town Hall illuminated by Roger Wong, on Flickr
Vivid by Max Schaefer, on Flickr








Hidden Gem on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Opera House Downtown View by skibumdc, on Flickr

Lunch Time Crossover. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr

Gin and Lily in Downtown Sydney by Rootchopper, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Andrew Frith, on Flickr

Barangaroo (July 2015) by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Downtown by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Sydney by Randy Tupas, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by FotoSleuth, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Adam Wilkosz, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Leahcim Nhoj, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
15 11 2015 by Eddy Milfort, on Flickr








CBD and South Eastern Light Rail on Flickr
Nocturnal creatures by david watson, on Flickr
To Paris by SnapBug91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline seen from Mrs Macquaries Point @ Night, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Bob Taylor, on Flickr

20150306-060201-_DSC5421.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

scary sky by pero belobrajdic, on Flickr

Sydney-030.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr

Friends over the Sydney Harbour Bridge by David Clifford, on Flickr

Australia Icon by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SydneyVision by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

#SydneyOperaHouse #Opera #Boat #Ferry #HarbourBridge #Harbour #Bridge #Sydney #Australia #Oceania #OZ #Water #Sky #Cloud #Traveling #Backpacking #Wanderer #Wanderlust #WorldPhotography #WorldCaptures #Structure #Architecture #City #CItyscape #CityPhotogra by Chandle, on Flickr

#SydneyOperaHouse #Opera #Boat #Ferry #HarbourBridge #Harbour #Bridge #Sydney #Australia #Oceania #OZ #Water #Sky #Cloud #Traveling #Backpacking #Wanderer #Wanderlust #WorldPhotography #WorldCaptures #Structure #Architecture #City #CItyscape #CityPhotogra by Chandle, on Flickr

Skyline seen from Mrs Macquaries Point @ Night, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Wilhelminapier Rotterdam by Roberto Braam, on Flickr

Hyde Park (HQ Film Scan) by Lachlan, on Flickr

Gin and Lily in Downtown Sydney by Rootchopper, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Andrew Frith, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYD15 192 by newnumenor, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/johncowper/22238706600/

Food Court by StudioZombi, on Flickr

Ovation at the Sydney Opera House by Jason James, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

After Sunset over Anzac Bridge by satochappy, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

One Central Park @ Blue Hour by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

A bird's eye view of Sydney, Australia [2048×1536] Photographed by Debra Jones by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Lunch Time Crossover. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr
19 October 2015 - Sydney snapshots (Kodak Ektar 100) by Cecilia Temperli, on Flickr
19 October 2015 - Sydney snapshots (Kodak Ektar 100) by Cecilia Temperli, on Flickr
Dr Chau Chak Wing Building, Sydney by stephenk1977, on Flickr
Lavender Bay Morning Shot by davywg, on Flickr
Ms Macuqires chairs by ANGUS HUANG, on Flickr
City B&W by ANGUS HUANG, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

28 Sydney 045 by Hardi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney skyline by mekong69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

While you were sleeping. by Matt Tung-Yep, on Flickr

Opera House #photo #photograph #photoshoot #photographer #photooftheday #bestphotooftheday #bestphoto #bestshot #sydney #operahouse #theatre #landscape #city #cityscape #winterdays #winter #fall #blue #bluesky #music #teatro #musica #città #foto #fotogra by Stefania Gatti, on Flickr

"Peekaboo!" Looking between buildings towards the Sydney Opera House Taking Photos First Eyeem Photo IPhoneography Cityscapes Traveling Travel EyeEm Best Shots Eye4photography City Life Showcase: December Journey Check This Out by Karn Bulsuk, on Flickr

Darling Harbour After Sunset by Robert Casboult, on Flickr

Sydney by Sougata Sinha, on Flickr

Sydney Skyscrapers by Paul Quinn, on Flickr

Sydney_Harbour_Ferry_2 by Derek Truong, on Flickr

#SydneyOperaHouse #Opera #Boat #Ferry #HarbourBridge #Harbour #Bridge #Sydney #Australia #Oceania #OZ #Water #Sky #Cloud #Traveling #Backpacking #Wanderer #Wanderlust #WorldPhotography #WorldCaptures #Structure #Architecture #City #CItyscape #CityPhotogra by Chandle, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Boardwalk by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Wow


----------



## mobus

Sydney rooftops. by adamupdate, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House - stairs. by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr
watson bay5 by Stefano Campolo, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
incoming filterability by Bhautik Joshi, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr








Restaurant at the Opera House on Flickr
sky by Rod Smith, on Flickr








Pitt St Mall on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney downtown 4 by Ross Private, on Flickr
Sydney downtown 12 by Ross Private, on Flickr
Sydney downtown 11 by Ross Private, on Flickr
DSC01433 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
BS4R3323 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
They say no two sunsets are ever the same �� #sunset #sydney #summer #orange #yellow #love #pretty #canon #fivedock #abbotsford #fishing #boats #jessrose #photography by jessRosePhotography jessRosePhotography, on Flickr
Cloudy sunset by Tortie Cat, on Flickr
Crazy Lightening in Sydney by Andrea Zanni, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ I think the last picture should be quite old. The Sidney Monorail has been removed from several years.


----------



## christos-greece

Dramatic view at Sydney city skyline from Taronga Zoo by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Opera House of Sydney by Robin LAUTIER, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge Sunset 1 by Jon Hawton, on Flickr

Planet Sydney has two Sun Stars by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

Cityscape - Waters of Darling Harbour by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr

UTS lodge goods-line park Sydney NSW by nicephotog, on Flickr

Competition by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

Royal botanic garden by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Sydney run by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Cityscape on dusk by Shihab Imam, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ I think the last picture should be quite old. The Sidney Monorail has been removed from several years.


Correct, the Sydney Monorail has been gone for almost 3 years now. 

Subway by Fon Copen, on Flickr
heavy lifting by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr








Darling Harbour, Sydney by The Mirrorless Man on Flickr
DSCF0850 by David Williams, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24470543690/
���������������� Everybodystreet My Daily Commute Concrete Jungle Sydney Morning Photo at Martin Place by eeemmmiii, on Flickr
night hawks #523 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr
OX at Martin Place by Steve Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Harbour Bridge by Nick, on Flickr
From People with Cameras, an event staged by Fujifilm Australia and partners in the Sydney CBD on Saturday, 27th February 2016. by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr
Rabbits: Chinese New Year, Customs House, Sydney NSW by MD111, on Flickr
Opera Canopy by Itonk Ibakara, on Flickr
Sydney from Air by a Lensist, on Flickr
Circular Quay Sydney Harbour Cove by Fon Copen, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jon Hawton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pitt Street [Kodak Folding Brownie] by Lachlan, on Flickr

Barangaroo by Paul Carmona, on Flickr

Burning Skies by Silard Toth, on Flickr

Light Trails from Observatory hill by Megan Chambers, on Flickr

Fortress Sydney by Robert Casboult, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge Sunset 1 by Jon Hawton, on Flickr

Sydney December Sunrise by Christopher Maxwell, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline at Night by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

Competition by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

EY Centre by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr
Outside Town Hall by Michael Turk, on Flickr
George Street by Haydn Williams, on Flickr
Kirribilli & Government House by Howard, on Flickr

The day's first rays on Lavender Bay accommodation, Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Trains, cars and city lights by Mick Fletoridis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

333 George Street by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

DSC00570 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Fingering the bridge by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr








A city sunset on Flickr

IMG_3381 by Spyro, on Flickr
Sorry Thanks I Love You by Ali de Niese, on Flickr

Waverton Sunrise by Jon Hawton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Vfrow, on Flickr

Waverton Sunrise by Jon Hawton, on Flickr

Dramatic view at Sydney city skyline from Taronga Zoo by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Sydney downtown looking up by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Shortly after sunset in Sydney. So you rush thru early dinner in Chinatown, you have to get there by foot since there is no time to find out what the nearest bus/tram stop, cross the bridge from downtown to north side of the city, and after 1.5 hours of w by eantonio82, on Flickr

sydney city by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr

Fun On The Harbour by Robert Casboult, on Flickr

Beautiful Sydney by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Beautiful Sydney by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Belmore Park - entrance on city side at Pitt-Street corner (at front of Central Railway Station) - Sydney NSW 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

L1070281.jpg by Ross Funnell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr
Sydney CBD - George Street by Shehzaib Yousuf, on Flickr
Sydney CBD - George Street by Shehzaib Yousuf, on Flickr









Streets Of Sydney by Ref54










L1070712.jpg by Ref54
Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roofs by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr

1A4A2200-Pano.jpg by Chanh Huynh, on Flickr

CITY SCAPE @ ROYAL BOTANIC GARDENS SYDNEY by Dale Hartrick, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Sunny Morning by Chris Dunn, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Francesco Pecora Lauria, on Flickr

Fun On The Harbour by Robert Casboult, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Vfrow, on Flickr

IMG_6191 by prasn_b, on Flickr

D-Sydney13 by Jane Spence, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building - George Street Sydney New South Wales Australia by Wandering PJB, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

christos-greece said:


> IMG_6191 by prasn_b, on Flickr


^^ Not really the best quality.


----------



## sebvill

Why did they took the monorail? It looks cool


----------



## mobus

It was deemed not functional and was suffering from a lack of ridership. Not many people really ever wanted it to be built in the first place.

_“The monorail is not integrated with Sydney’s wider public transport network and has never been truly embraced by the community. While it has been a controversial part of Sydney’s history for more than 20 years, the monorail is reaching the end of its economic life and the NSW Government cannot justify costly upgrades like the purchase of new vehicles required to keep it running."_

- Barry O'Farrell, NSW Premier.

The city streets actually look much better, and more open, without it.


----------



## mobus

Chess in the park by Paul Carmona, on Flickr
Cross walking by livestoriz, on Flickr
DSC00785 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Day 195/365 - St. Patrick's Day Sunset by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
The perfect way to finish off a Sydney day, sailing in the bay with a beautiful sunset in front you #sydney #sailing #sydneybay #sunset #travel #travelphotography @sydney by StefanoMEL, on Flickr
Sydney, April 2016 by Caty Malo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

ROADTRIP by Vio.la, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr
Starbucks fun by Nikola Miljkovic, on Flickr
Pylons by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
Waiting to go home by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney Tower Eye by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House in Evening Mist by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Syndey by Monica Fabio, on Flickr

Syndey by Monica Fabio, on Flickr

Syndey by Monica Fabio, on Flickr

Syndey by Monica Fabio, on Flickr

Syndey by Monica Fabio, on Flickr

Day3_OH4 by Carolyn Newstrom, on Flickr

Sydney Tower Eye by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Martin Place at night - Sydney CBD NSW (BW) by nicephotog, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20160316 150vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr

20160316 159vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr
20160316 155vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr
20160305 046b by Ron Smith, on Flickr
20160313 160vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr
20160312 142b by Ron Smith, on Flickr

Day 185/365 - going down in black & white by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Day 218/365 - Balls Head View by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr

DSC00779 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Central Park, Sydney by Toby Forage, on Flickr

QVB Queen Victoria Building Sydney CBD NSW April 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Sunrise ferry, Sydney by iwikoz6, on Flickr

Drops of water by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

IMG_3958 by Francoise Gaujour, on Flickr
State Transit #2052 Mercedes-Benz O500LE CNG by Thebusofdoom, on Flickr
Bridge Runner by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
la salvaje esperanza by Demian CARPE DIEM, on Flickr
Rainy Sunday by Haydn Williams, on Flickr
Kirribilli 10-4-15- PSedit by Ed Dear, on Flickr
The Coathanger & Blue Hour by Aaron Molenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic View of Sydney city by Attakorn Bk, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-002.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-003.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr

View across Sydney Harbour from Kirribilli, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by John Cuthbert, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape. by chaiwat leelakajonkij, on Flickr

1A4A2159-HDR.jpg by Chanh Huynh, on Flickr

Sydney Tower Eye by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Oxford Street by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by Warren, on Flickr

On a Mission by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

DSC00646 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr








200 George St - Sydney on Flickr
Sydney Central Park by SHIJUN SHAO, on Flickr

Sydney by Warren, on Flickr

Haymarket, Sydney by Warren, on Flickr

Broadway, Sydney by Warren, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW. by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Martin Place Waterfall, Sydney by Nico de Swardt, on Flickr
water traffic by sabinakurt62, on Flickr








Liverpool St Reflections on Flickr
Go coconuts? by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
skateboarding commute by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr








QVB on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Paul Marshall, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Lars Overhof, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney, Royal Botanic Gardens - Sydney, Australia by Michael Harrison, on Flickr

2012.09.21-Sydney024 by Andrey, on Flickr

2012.09.21-Sydney011 by Andrey, on Flickr

IMG_1332 by Rachel Damon, on Flickr

IMG_1333 by Rachel Damon, on Flickr

Service with a smile by Andy, on Flickr

last days of summer, Sydney #818 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glmpse of the CIty Through Glass.jpg by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr

Sunset by Henry Yong, on Flickr

Successful emergency exercise in Sydney Harbour Tunnel by burroblando, on Flickr

St. Mary's Cathedral, Sydney by russ3llp, on Flickr

Dramatic view at Sydney city skyline from Taronga Zoo by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

IMG_6191 by prasn_b, on Flickr

SYDNEY HARBOUR BRIDGE @ SYDNEY AUSTRALIA by Dale Hartrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Paul Marshall, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Lars Overhof, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by philip_wgtn_nz, on Flickr

Milsons Point by BillyBrown_, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Pichan Cruz, on Flickr

Thumbs Up by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

evening rush by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by John Cuthbert, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Downtown Sydney by Aleksandar Kumanov, on Flickr
Where old meets modern by satochappy, on Flickr
Adventures around Potts Point by M3thu3 C, on Flickr

Big_Square_5562 by Ian B, on Flickr
Bang! by William Thoo, on Flickr
Day 120/365 - Night walks by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Aleksandar Kumanov, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Vfrow, on Flickr

Sydney Zoo by Shaun Quilter, on Flickr

Bird's eye view of Sydney Harbour by Darren Cox, on Flickr

Orange as the sun sets by Will Tan, on Flickr

R0001852(2) copy copy by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Selfie Street #sydney by Noel Greaves-Lord, on Flickr

Mood of Sydney VIII by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Day 129/365 - fruits of the morning by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr

Day 209/365 - Buildings and people by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Going To The Left by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
You Have Been Towed by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Arm In Front of Coles by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 184/365 - sunday's at sydney observatory by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 181/365 - sunsets at CBD by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 220/365 - A new week has started by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio

mobus said:


>


Amazing shot, superb


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3131 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

IMG_3126 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

IMG_3109 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

IMG_3157 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

IMG_3162 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

IMG_3172 by Michael Yim, on Flickr

It's green by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr

Mr Clooney by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

lostandfound-4 by László Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Day 180/365 - morning coffee by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 138/365 - Double Bikers by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 127/365 - hotel & the runners by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Day 123/365 - central station by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Let's do this by Marcelo Borges, on Flickr
Queen Victoria Building Sydney by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr
Hazard reduction burn off in the Blue Mountains reaches Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Early morning light on Sydney Harbour apartments by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Sydney 908 by dslrnut, on Flickr
Sydney from Ballaarat Park 34.1 by dslrnut, on Flickr
Rhapsody of the Seas by Fon Copen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Columns - old n new by thompson.phil70, on Flickr

Big Boys toy comes to Town. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr
Untitled by genericavatar, on Flickr

Sydney's Artistic Canvas by Brian Bornstein, on Flickr
Birkenhead Point, Sydney, Australia. by iwikoz6, on Flickr
It's green by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr
Night lights & reflections by Martin Snicer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptown Pink, Sydney, Australia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge at night with view across to the Opera House and city by P Heff, on Flickr

Harbour Dawn by Robert Casboult, on Flickr

Painted sails by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Panoramic View of Sydney city by Attakorn Bk, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-003.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr

Orange as the sun sets by Will Tan, on Flickr

MONO8414 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

transaction by Mariasme, on Flickr

lostandfound-14 by László Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hazy Day over Sydney on Flickr
Who is home by dslrnut, on Flickr
Sydney Ferries. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
Castlereagh Street by Kathleen, on Flickr
World Square at Dusk, Sydney, Australia by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

MLC building by Pierre Brunet, on Flickr
Martin Place [Nikon F80S Film] by Lachlan, on Flickr
Young men having a morning drink by D70, on Flickr
Darling Harbour, Sydney by Ivana Mednansky, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
A view to Opera by Aaron Molenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Didn't stop! by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr
Central Railway Station main concourse hallway - Sydney NSW (4) by nicephotog, on Flickr
Count the people by Martin Snicer Photography, on Flickr

Martin Place, Sydney by Warren, on Flickr
Barangaroo by hoaanh_9a1vtt, on Flickr








Night Life on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney City Skyline at Dusk by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

Kirribilli 08-10-16 by Ed Dear, on Flickr

SS South Steyne. Floating restaurant. Sydney. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

2W0A8116.jpg by Johanna Barton, on Flickr

Sydney bar with a view by christian oblak, on Flickr

Sydney Iconic by Poppy FD, on Flickr

Sydney on a string City Skyscraper Architecture Building Exterior Built Structure Clear Sky Tall - High Blue Cityscape Tower Modern Travel Destinations Building Story Urban Skyline Copy Space Crowded Wide Office Building Wide Shot Financial District by Karn Bulsuk, on Flickr

0S1A5455 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Wynyard CBD Sydney NSW - tram line construction (4) Oct 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

L1155728 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brilliant Room for Opera House View! @parkhyatt @parkhyattsydney #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia insta #trip #travel #k by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Big Art, Stone Seats & Fire Stone | Lindy Lee, photo by iPhone7p Portrait Mode. @lindylee13 #sculpture #artwork #artist #lindylee #sydney #chinatown #downtown #firestone #stoneseats #stone #metal #black #uap #uapcompany #bigart #famous #famousartist #aus by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Big Art, Stone Seats & Fire Stone | Lindy Lee, photo by iPhone7p Portrait Mode. @lindylee13 #sculpture #artwork #artist #lindylee #sydney #chinatown #downtown #firestone #stoneseats #stone #metal #black #uap #uapcompany #bigart #famous #famousartist #aus by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Big Art, Stone Seats & Fire Stone | Lindy Lee, photo by iPhone7p Portrait Mode. @lindylee13 #sculpture #artwork #artist #lindylee #sydney #chinatown #downtown #firestone #stoneseats #stone #metal #black #uap #uapcompany #bigart #famous #famousartist #aus by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Big Art, Stone Seats & Fire Stone | Lindy Lee, photo by iPhone7p Portrait Mode. @lindylee13 #sculpture #artwork #artist #lindylee #sydney #chinatown #downtown #firestone #stoneseats #stone #metal #black #uap #uapcompany #bigart #famous #famousartist #aus by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Big Art, Fire Stone | Lindy Lee, photo by iPhone7p Portrait Mode. @lindylee13 #sculpture #artwork #artist #lindylee #sydney #chinatown #downtown #firestone #stoneseats #stone #metal #black #uap #uapcompany #bigart #famous #famousartist #australia #city # by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Brilliant Room for Opera House View! @parkhyatt @parkhyattsydney #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel # by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Serdar Kaya, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Serdar Kaya, on Flickr

N1150023.jpg by meerecinaus, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney trip streets by Matthew Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing world famous architecture | Sydney Opera House #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel #operahouse by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Amazing world famous architecture | Sydney Opera House #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel #operahouse by Rex Zou, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney at Night Australia by Arion Thompson, on Flickr

Costa Luminosa in Sydney by Simon, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

sydney & gardens by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney by Kyle Chart, on Flickr

Sydney - Ilford HP5+ film by Ric Capucho, on Flickr

Sydney streets by Matthew Ooi, on Flickr

Sydney streets by Matthew Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bushfire smoke from near Gosford NSW rolls into Sydney CBD center - Teusday 8th November 2016 - looking from Woolloomooloo (2) by nicephotog, on Flickr

Bushfire smoke from near Gosford NSW rolls into Sydney CBD center - Teusday 8th November 2016 - looking from Woolloomooloo (3) by nicephotog, on Flickr

Sydney Morning by Kaoz Media, on Flickr

September 30, 2013 1302 by Anthony Kentuck, on Flickr

Sydney city skyline by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

02 10 2015 by Eddy Milfort, on Flickr
028-DSC_3386.jpg by Bernhard Huber, on Flickr

_DSC2898_899_900_901_902HDR-ME Copy by Mark Emery, on Flickr

Lurid Luna Park at 0500 by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Dan Chee, on Flickr
View from the Sydney Tower Eye by Jochen Späth, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Other Jacaranda Trees on Sydney Uni grounds by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Joel, on Flickr
L1155881 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr
07112016-002-3.jpg by benoit boura, on Flickr
Let's share the sun by JustAddVignette, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr
Sydney CBD at Dawn by Phil Norton, on Flickr
DSC_0020 by Joe Mathew, on Flickr
icon by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr








Circular Quay on Flickr


----------



## mobus

gwp-6d-5643.jpg by guy wilkinson photography, on Flickr
Vale Jacaranda by Jason Tong, on Flickr

The Abbey by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Blooming Jacaranda Tree by Tim Egner, on Flickr
0S1A6254enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr








Pink and blue trainers on Flickr

super by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Paddington by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr
0S1A6233 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Sydney Sky Blue Towering by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Downtown By Night by Tongho58, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Steve Smith, on Flickr

Sydney city skyline by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Good afternoon from Sunny Sydney! #sydney by Andrew Blanda, on Flickr

1024px-Martin_Place_station_entrance_2-OPT by MARCUS CLARK, on Flickr

Martin-Place-senotaph-OPT by MARCUS CLARK, on Flickr

Day one in Sydney. Random walk in the city. Walked across the Harbor Bridge and into north Sydney. Saw a few weddings. Got sunburnt. Gallery. Nice Harbor view. Can't have enough by Carmen Wu, on Flickr

Amazing world famous architecture | Sydney Opera House #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel #operahouse by Rex Zou, on Flickr

HML05497 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

Amazing world famous architecture | Sydney Opera House #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel #operahouse by Rex Zou, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Pink House by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr








Vroom Vroom....... on Flickr

Busy street. by William Zheng, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30969473322/ on Flickr

North Sydney by eveazure, on Flickr

Harrys_2116_HDR by Ian B, on Flickr

Clear sky morning by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sydney - Australia by A-PA, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Can_Yon_01 by Ian B, on Flickr
DSC01995 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Bridge views by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
DSCF0025-George-street-Sydney-CBD-Nov-2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr
Light clouds at dawn by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney - Australia by A-PA, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Beautiful Sydney Day by Clayton Gee, on Flickr
L1000425.jpg by benoit boura, on Flickr
Dixon St by Francis Johns, on Flickr
GL by cnd, on Flickr
Sydney by Juan Llanos, on Flickr
Sydney, Central Station by Luuk Weteling, on Flickr
When we are going down. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr
IMG_2630 by Peter George, on Flickr
Orange dawn with rowers by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807

" SYDNEY " by Rein Domingo, on Flickr

#sydney #reflections #oldandnew #martinplace by Julian Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney from the Air by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr

Day 1 wandering in Australia. Walked in downtown Sydney. Nothing impressive tho. Just another shopping and eating town. Had meat pie. by Carmen Wu, on Flickr

IMG_9905 by acady, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Serdar Kaya, on Flickr

Kangaroo Chalk Art by Twilight Calzone, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Serdar Kaya, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Serdar Kaya, on Flickr

Holy smokes by William Aubrey, on Flickr

work life balance by Benjamin Wohlbrecht, on Flickr

Sydney downtown 12 by Ross Private, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney_leaving the only place like it on earth on Flickr
Mini shop - in "Marting Place (Sydney NSW)" by nicephotog, on Flickr
Coffee time by Camellia Nguyen, on Flickr
81 York Street by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr
Storm Cloud over Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr








Sydney from the air on Flickr
Sydney summer starts today by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Brooding dawn by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
A scene seen from scenic Milsons Point by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2016-14 by Ed Dear, on Flickr

19th century Victorian sandstone Post Office in Martin Place (Sydney NSW) - outdoor corridor and restaurant diners at dusk - Dec-2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Martin Place - Sydney NSW - lower end at the fountain - Dec 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Martin Place -(near the Lindt Cafe) - Dec 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Martin Place -(near the Lindt Cafe) - Dec 2016 (4) by nicephotog, on Flickr

Martin Place - Sydney NSW - Dec 2016 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Martin Place -(near the Lindt Cafe) - Dec 2016 (3) by nicephotog, on Flickr

Sydney from under the Harbour Bridge by george nuich, on Flickr

A Day In Sydney by Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

HML05964 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

Backpackers on Campbell Street by Stilgherrian, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Gareth Hayman - Sydney 








olympusomd on Flickr
Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
Dr. Chau Chak Wing Building | Frank Gehry, by iPhone7p @frankgehry #arch #architecture #architecturalphotography #architects #uts #sydney #university #explore #explorer #artworkfinding #findartwork #finding #city #downtown #amazing #building #doctor #ch by Rex Zou, on Flickr
Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr
0S1A5469 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr
Sydney Open 2016 by mornnb, on Flickr
Hornby Lighthouse by siswanto_p, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Holiday Inn roof Panorama view of Sydney Opera House, Harbour and Circular Quay - The Rocks, Sydney, Australia by Neerav Bhatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney Harbour by Gemy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney Harbour Aerial Panorama 02 by Alistair Fyfe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sydney by Kyle Chart, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dinner at the Sushi Bar by Edward Lyons, on Flickr








Carriageworks Farmers Market on Flickr








Sunrise at Bondi Beach on Flickr

Town Hall Station by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr
look up and see new perspectives by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House I by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Storm Cloud over Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Day 1 wandering in Australia. Walked in downtown Sydney. Nothing impressive tho. Just another shopping and eating town. Had meat pie. by Carmen Wu, on Flickr

Sydney city skyline by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Friends by Edward Lyons, on Flickr

Amazing world famous architecture | Sydney Opera House #interior #interiordesign #sydney #oceanview #operaview #goodview #hyatt #parkhyatt #hotel #downtown #therocks #pretty #restroom #niceday #sunny #fantastic #australia #insta #trip #travel #operahouse by Rex Zou, on Flickr

The Stand Off - #HarbourLife by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

20161008_201542 by Hyunsoo Hwang, on Flickr

20161010_103804 by Hyunsoo Hwang, on Flickr

Australia Sydney by emmett anderson, on Flickr

Australia Sydney by emmett anderson, on Flickr

Cycling by City of Sydney, on Flickr

Christmas lights 2016_Pitt St. Mall_161214_22184-2 by Donald Gould, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sunny day in the Botanic Gardens by PM Clark, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
IMG_2951 Queen Mary 2 and the Sydney Opera House (2). by Boat bloke, on Flickr
City to Sea by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
Quad 1 by Phillip, on Flickr








Sunset through the haze, Sydney on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day 1 wandering in Australia. Walked in downtown Sydney. Nothing impressive tho. Just another shopping and eating town. Had meat pie. by Carmen Wu, on Flickr

Day 1 wandering in Australia. Walked in downtown Sydney. Nothing impressive tho. Just another shopping and eating town. Had meat pie. by Carmen Wu, on Flickr

Sydney cricket game by Olivia Andersson, on Flickr

Back streets by Stephen Brennan, on Flickr

Sydney Suit Ride by City of Sydney, on Flickr

Kent Street Underpass upgrade by City of Sydney, on Flickr

There she walks. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

87 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

The Strand Arcade by satochappy, on Flickr

December Sydney 2016 by thompson.phil70, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Metro by Christopher Edbert, on Flickr
Circular Quay by Coll ison, on Flickr
Epping Railway Escalator I by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr

Milk Beach by lolmanic, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Christopher Edbert, on Flickr
The Rocks by Christopher Edbert, on Flickr
Comin Home by EMERALD IMAGING, on Flickr
Sun sets behind the Sails by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
Sydney Town Hall - Xmas Lights by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr
Sydney Night Street by S♡C, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Australian Pillars by Anthony Leousis, on Flickr

QVB Building - Xmas by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr

Where Is The Love by Wim Kantona, on Flickr

The Lighthouse at Watson's Bay by Exposure-photo, on Flickr








Sydney on Flickr
Martin Place for your Dining & Shopping Needs. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr

Sydney by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr

Christmas Eve 2016 by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Hurstville by bigboysdad, on Flickr
barangaroo reserve by Hajime Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Rocks - Sydney on Flickr

Leaving Sydney by Catherine Marshall, on Flickr
IMG_20161125_124542 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr








FYA Sat 31 Dec 2016 on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hewlbane/31164579224/ on Flickr








Offices in the Dusk on Flickr
Sydney | Australia New Years Eve | Fireworks by David Contreras, on Flickr
Quay Views by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
New Years Eve 2017-6 by Mark Murray, on Flickr
Sydney | Australia New Years Eve | Fireworks by David Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Darling Harbour by James Lee, on Flickr

DSC00002 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

IMG_4758 by Sreejith G, on Flickr

Fireworks at Darling Harbour, Sydney by M Budhwar, on Flickr

IMG_4495 by Sreejith G, on Flickr

Happy New Year... Welcome 2017 by Fernanda SM, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

2186-ST, Town Hall, Sydney, September 11th 2014 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

street..happy new year!! by Rob Aranda, on Flickr

YSL vs CC by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Newtown Festival by Darren Cox, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## mobus

MNJ_1663 by Manoj Kutti, on Flickr

St Marys Cathedral Lights of Christmas by Gerhard Malan, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Gerhard Malan, on Flickr
JF Archibald Fountain by Gerhard Malan, on Flickr
Kings Cross by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Fireworks on Sydney Harbour by S♡C, on Flickr

New Years from Barangaroo by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## Updator

*New York at Sydney*

Your fireworks was so Awesome and Amazing!!! I really loved it! It was so nice, beautiful and elegant!!! :nuts::banana::cheers:^^:colgate:


----------



## mobus

_DSC1837_LT by Nick_Fr, on Flickr
A quick tug on the harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
_DSC0932_LT_1 by Nick_Fr, on Flickr
' Paying Tribute ' by Colin Talbot, on Flickr








Noordam Sydney Harbour-9805 on Flickr
Sydney OB1 by Ryo Kearney, on Flickr
_DSC0888_LT_1 by Nick_Fr, on Flickr
Jeffery St ferry wharf and Sydney City as dawn approaches by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

This ephemeral life - we're all so damn cool by steve weir (gallery1), on Flickr

Sydney morning by Jong Soo Lee, on Flickr
Terrace Houses in The Rocks, Sydney by Stephen Dwyer, on Flickr
Untitled by Alexander, on Flickr
Manly morning low tide (1) by Mike Gee, on Flickr








Flickr
Sci-Fi Wynyard Station by StudioZombi, on Flickr
5:55 by Alexander, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
New Years 2017 at Sydney Harbour by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Shannon Doyle, on Flickr
DSC00028 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
63+194: The sprint - surf training (1) by Mike Gee, on Flickr
01-17 North Sydney-02218-3 by Erich Anderson, on Flickr
Taxi Drivers in Sydney by Martin Ryan, on Flickr
63+172: Barangaroo, Sydney, NSW (22) by Mike Gee, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House - Lightning by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MONO9970 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall - Sydney by Nicolas Gleize, on Flickr

David Jones Bldg II by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr

darling harbour by nzfisher, on Flickr

Martin Place by Andy Eklund, on Flickr

The Lights of Christmas V by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr

Xmas Shopping by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Lights by a3g0, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Mobile Office  on Flickr

17-19 Bridge Street, Sydney by Tim Dickson, on Flickr
Sydney by knudmorten, on Flickr

Window cleaners by Ilya Baturin, on Flickr








Bondi Beach on Flickr

DSC00039 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

The Streets by Liam, on Flickr
Redfern, 2017. by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
Sydney harbour at dusk by William Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dscf5208 by Jirka Hronik, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by night by vaganto, on Flickr

McMahons Point 10-12-1-1 by Ed Dear, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by night by vaganto, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by night by vaganto, on Flickr

To go to Sydney Opera house, just follow the light! by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

20170116-IMG_9004 by harrydye, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall - Sydney by Nicolas Gleize, on Flickr

David Jones Bldg II by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bondi Beach by David Stanley, on Flickr








Sirius House
Sydney (54) by Julianne, on Flickr
2017-01-08 12-07-01 AUS Sydney Harbour Bridge Regionalzug by Rolixi, on Flickr
U43 by [email protected] Several Months, on Flickr
Circular Quay by pgmark1, on Flickr
_MG_0898-2.jpg by Philippe SCHERER, on Flickr
The Promenade by gerryligon, on Flickr
QVB by dustaway, on Flickr
_MG_0974-2.jpg by Philippe SCHERER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

summer sun flare by petar belobrajdic, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Piotr Halka, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Piotr Halka, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Piotr Halka, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Piotr Halka, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by Piotr Halka, on Flickr

Sydscape by Suri Singh, on Flickr

SYDNEY CBD IN THE TWILIGHT TIME by Siripong Kaewla-iad, on Flickr

Sydney by Kyle Chart, on Flickr

We Wish You A Merry Christmas by Wim Kantona, on Flickr

Sydney by Kyle Chart, on Flickr

Sydney by Kyle Chart, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Reflections by Timothy Moon, on Flickr

0N7A8310.jpg by simon evans, on Flickr

0N7A8310.jpg by simon evans, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Train [Nikon F80S Film] by Lachlan, on Flickr
Moonrise over Sydney by Brent 2.0, on Flickr
Martin Place Sydney by Alistair Paterson, on Flickr









WOS by cnd
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos, especially the 2nd one


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Bridge sunset by Ben T, on Flickr

Sydney by Night 08 by Brad Bramble, on Flickr

blue sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by flashinjapan, on Flickr

Sydney , New South Wales by Meher Fattouh, on Flickr

Sydney - Opera House by Aurore Cogny, on Flickr

Head and tail light trails on South Dowling St in Sydney's Waterloo by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2017 by Melissa Tuason, on Flickr

ANZAC Bridge and Sydney city lights after bed time by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Architecture, CBD, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
George Street, Sydney, July 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
007, CBD, July 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Wynyard Barangaroo Entrance, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Barangaroo Park, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
500px Photo ID: 109722723 by Prasad Kulkarni, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Skyline Blues by Zami Hossain, on Flickr
Edinburgh Castle Hotel, 294 Pitt Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour - Convention Centre #6 by dominotic, on Flickr
Brown Mood by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Cockle Bay from Sydney Tower Eye by Susan Ashlock, on Flickr
Smoke haze from bush fire reduction burn off around Barangaroo, Sydney by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 Towers by G Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by sturkster, on Flickr

Orange Star by G Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney harbour bridge by sunset by CLFrenchie - Artiphartifoto, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building (QVB), Sydney by PJMixer, on Flickr

VIVID Sydney! by Martin Canning, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney, July 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #40 by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney II by MoreFunkThanYou, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Orient Hotel, 89 George Street The Rocks by cnd, on Flickr
Urban Shade and Light by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr
Grace Brothers Building, Sydney by Pete The Poet, on Flickr
Pacific Highway, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
_DSC0145.jpg by lejla77, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Sophia St, up near Riley St in Sydney's Surry Hills #surryhillsandvalleys by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
DSC06133 by Gordon Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour at night by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney from the Manly Ferry, with sailboat by Eric, on Flickr

DSC_1909.jpg by David Casteel, on Flickr

Chifley Tower & Aurora Place, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Police downtown Sydney by D70, on Flickr

Burns 1759 - 1796 by D70, on Flickr

SydneyVision by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Cityscape by Mariusz S, on Flickr

Late Storm by G Crouch, on Flickr

Vivid Festival Sydney 2017 by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

A crisp morning down by Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Crane Symmetry, Sydney, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Sydney skyscrapers by beninfreo, on Flickr
Nature and steel by David Williams, on Flickr








Contemplating the advice on Flickr
Marin Place News by Daniel Lee, on Flickr








Downtown Sydney on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
York and George Sydney by cnd, on Flickr








high performance on Flickr
Sydney harbor bridge by Mick Sutton, on Flickr
Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Vidura Liyanage, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

204 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Department of Lands Building, 22-33 Bridge Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Living it up by Stray Toaster, on Flickr

Charles Plaza Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Darling Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Overseas Passenger Terminal Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
280 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
International Towers Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney from the Manly Ferry, with sailboat by Eric, on Flickr

Lady With A Cigarette by Max Gor, on Flickr

Blended by L.Bloom, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Evariste Galois, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

ANZAC Bridge and Sydney city lights after bed time by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr

The coast with the most by Blake Danger Bentley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

^^ That last image would surely be from summer. 









Along Castlereagh Street, Sydney on Flickr








George Street, Sydney on Flickr
Campbell's Stores, The Rocks Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
44 King Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Wanda One Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Platform 5 by Craig Jewell, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Vidura Liyanage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lunch Break by Khenn Carlos, on Flickr

King Street Wharf by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sculptures at Barangaroo by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sculptures at Barangaroo by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sculptures at Barangaroo by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sculptures at Barangaroo by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sculptures at Barangaroo by TCL 1961, on Flickr

IMG_0585 by t2dc, on Flickr

Sydney Light Rail, Australia by John Zebedee, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Loving look by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr
Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr
Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr
a transposition tragedy of the banal by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
King St Facade by Siene Browne, on Flickr
_IMG0086_Flowers_For_Sale by Ray Allen, on Flickr
York St, 2017. by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
Twilight Delight by Xenedis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2110 by Jaymie Treadwell, on Flickr
Mobile food by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Up high by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Watching by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Sydney by Juan Llanos, on Flickr
Blouza Hall, Community and Conference Centre, Granville NSW by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr
Bridge from The Rocks by dimthoughts, on Flickr
Sydney's Famous Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Israr Zayan, on Flickr

P1040688 by ROXANE GIRET, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge from Lavender Bay by Khenn Carlos, on Flickr

Building, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

IMG_4737 by mudsharkalex, on Flickr

Mannequin Street Parade by L.Bloom, on Flickr

Attack of the killer lines by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

DSCF9997 by Eddie Cheok, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney from the Manly Ferry, with sailboat by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary, 1 September 1963 by Queensland State Archives, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #9 by dominotic, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #11 by dominotic, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #8 by dominotic, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #15 by dominotic, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour - Convention Centre #3 by dominotic, on Flickr

2017 Sydney: Darling Harbour #16 by dominotic, on Flickr

Viaje Presidente Sydney-0407 by Fotos de Eventos SwissJust Colombia, on Flickr

Luna Park Lights by Nick Frame, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by ferruginouz, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crossing by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Sydney City from Circular Quay by cnd, on Flickr
Telstra by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Darling Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Millers Point by Jean-Jacques Halans, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
bridge by Michael Trent, on Flickr
IMG_9175 by Michael Trent, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

L1005643 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr








The Juxtaposition of Centrepoint/St James Church and it's Steeple. on Flickr
Futuristic geometrical patterns running along the Wynyard Walk, connecting Wynyard subway station and Barangaroo in Sydney, Australia. The ceiling features a beautiful free flowing line illuminating the tunnel. by javansg, on Flickr
Macquarie St survivors by quasymody, on Flickr
Under the Harbour Bridge by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

Martin Place at Night by Simon Lee, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW. by Warren, on Flickr

509A0230 - Ghostly city escape, Sydney Australia by Gil Baillache, on Flickr

To and Fro by Jason Ruth, on Flickr

509A0230 - Ghostly city escape, Sydney Australia by Gil Baillache, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

. by Donald Martinez, on Flickr

Spots of Red by Marcus Curran, on Flickr

Sydney by Tim Pethel, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

too many pics posted each time.

How about giving us just one we can admire?


----------



## mobus

^^ Because we are following the tradition of these cityscape threads, in which multiple photos are posted each time. 


Wyoming and Horbury House by quasymody, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Tim, on Flickr

City Sunset by NicJobPhotography, on Flickr

SYDNEY by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr








Darling Harbour on Flickr

Sydney CBD at night by laura limber, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2009-08-09_0837-33 St Marys cathedral in Sydney by David Johnson, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Nearly shut by bigboysdad, on Flickr
International tower Sydney by monthira narula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circular Quay Sydney Harbour Cove by Fon Copen ☮, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2017 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Sydney, Chinatown by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Sydney, Saint Mary's Cathedral with fountain by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Sydney, Downtown by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Sydney, Queen Victoria Building by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Sydney, View from Harbour Bridge by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

DSC_1909.jpg by David Casteel, on Flickr

Long Night at Luna Park by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

Sydney harbour bridge by sunset by CLFrenchie - Artiphartifoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

York Street downtown by highplains68, on Flickr

Eastwood's high-rise future 1 by highplains68, on Flickr

Rhodes GM arrival by highplains68, on Flickr

Opened at last! by highplains68, on Flickr

Sydney outdoor pool, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Richmond, VA - Egyptian Building by Larry Syverson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge view from Mr Macquarie's Chair Sunset by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

Orange Star by G Crouch, on Flickr

Gullible Water City Bird Animal Themes Skyscraper Architecture Animals In The Wild Building Exterior Sea Cityscape Animal Wildlife No People Built Structure Nature Outdoors Urban Skyline Seagull Day Beauty In Nature Sky Seagull by Alexander Kesselaar, on Flickr

Circular quay water front by sriram.v, on Flickr

Bridge Selfie by Michael Rawle, on Flickr

Looking into the Distant Sun by Xenedis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusky Bridge.jpg by Adam O'Neill, on Flickr

Stepping Out by Michael Rawle, on Flickr

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr

Brighton Sydney Street by stephen keogh, on Flickr

Bondi by Richard, on Flickr

Sydney Street Ferry Terminal by Michael, on Flickr

Brighton Sydney Street Shop by stephen keogh, on Flickr

Sydney by Krystian Glowacki, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Cruise by Bob Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park Sydney Promenade by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

Opera House Grass Sunset by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

Oh that City by 1DesertRose, on Flickr

HMS Endeavour replica by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Bridge by pgmark1, on Flickr

Swimming Olympically by Atwater Village Newbie, on Flickr

SydneyVision by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSC07274cr by James Michael, on Flickr

Royal botanic garden by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Scottish House, 17-19 Bridge Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Cokatoo in love by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr
Opera House Steps, Sydney, September 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Resting by [email protected] Several Months, on Flickr








Night time at Sydney on Flickr
Sydney_Millers Point_night_00001 by moniq84, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Busker by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Lunch time by VirtualWolf, on Flickr








Staircase - 4 on Flickr








War Memorial, Martin Place, Sydney on Flickr








Crown 515 on Flickr
Berry St, August 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
The rising of the sun by Raffaele Iemma, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Elizabeth Street entrance to the former Sun Building by quasymody, on Flickr








Sydney City on Flickr
Sydney, Australia by Craig Sturgeon, on Flickr
55 Hunter Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Sydney by Chris Hoare, on Flickr
Looking up from George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr








Central Station, Sydney on Flickr








Burns Philp & Co., Sydney Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Bridge. by Brook, on Flickr

Sydney by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline at Night by Luka Ruckels, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2016 by Catherine Marshall, on Flickr

Light Noodles 🍜 by S♡C, on Flickr

Sydney by Night 01 by Brad Bramble, on Flickr

20130620_Australia_Sydney_Skyline_Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II_70mm_f14_3_ISO2500 by potato8989, on Flickr

20170729-24-Pyrmont Bridge by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Ed Dunens, on Flickr

AU-T-00014 by Marlene Postcards, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

002 by prp002, on Flickr


004 by prp002, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney August 2017 by thompson.phil70 (story telling, in a frame), on Flickr

DSC01077 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Central Station by Allen Lennon, on Flickr
Light Reflecting Heliostat by aka Gerald, on Flickr
Look by Jason Averous, on Flickr

Sydney CBD at night by laura limber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circular Quay Sydney Harbour Cove by Fon Copen ☮, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia at night by Adam Serena, on Flickr

Sydney, Saint Mary's Cathedral by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

Gateway Plaza by David Stanley, on Flickr

Walsh Bay wharf by pgmark1, on Flickr

Police downtown Sydney by D70, on Flickr

Lavender Bay Panorama 1 by Phillip, on Flickr

Sydney, Austraila by Craig Sturgeon, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

City lights by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

The Rocks by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

The Rocks by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

The Rocks by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

The Rocks by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Macquarie and Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Macquarie and Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Macquarie and Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Macquarie and Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

DSCF4948 by chrisforman, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by night by helenl2000_uk, on Flickr

Birds of Sydney Harbour by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

sharemyroom_289_sussex_st (4) by study australia, on Flickr
uts by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr
Untitled by Benoît Filin, on Flickr
too tired to enjoy by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr
sharemyroom_569george_street (13) by study australia, on Flickr
when the sun is going down by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Town Hall Station by bigboysdad, on Flickr
IWR-Sydney-060417-400 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr
untitled by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8760 by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge and Citylights by Pradeep Pandiyan, on Flickr

Lines and Sunlight by Christopher Bienko, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by sturkster, on Flickr

Darling Harbour with Beautiful Sky. by Brook, on Flickr

20150621-IMG_26791-1024x683 by Simon Clegg, on Flickr

Sydney harbour bridge by sunset by CLFrenchie - Artiphartifoto, on Flickr

Manly Jazz dancing by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

Harbor at Night by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Sydney by night by mohea moana, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

The Scotforth (left) and Baroda Hall (right); Elizabeth Bay, Sydney by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Woman with a pink shirt, Clarence Street, Sydney, September 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Paddington y Darlinghurst. Sydney. Aus by Leandro Ciaffone, on Flickr
trees by Rod Smith, on Flickr
Art Gallery of NSW by tco1961, on Flickr
Sunset at the Opera House by Andrew Everitt, on Flickr

Sunrise by Hongyi Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hyde Park, Sydney NSW by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr

Central Station by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney Street walks with Rollei3.5F by 那年的宣四和其他朋友及正午阳光, on Flickr
Two Sydney Trains commuter trains (A Set/Waratah, carriage D6444 at left) pass Sydney Central Railway Station; Haymarket, Sydney by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

Jacaranda trees, Sydney, Australia by Elena Levkovskaya, on Flickr
Sydney by Jong Soo Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

The Department of Education Building (left), the Chifley Tower (center, designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox) and Two Bligh Street (low center), and One Bligh Street (right); Sydney City Centre by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr
Ballaarat Park Sydney NSW by Martin, on Flickr
11-17 North Sydney-04842-Pano by Erich Anderson, on Flickr
Ballaarat Park Sydney NSW by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC14157 by Adrian Sun, on Flickr

6am by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney's other Side by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor at night by Benicio Murray, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Tourist Area by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Barangaroo Sydney by Howard, on Flickr

city by night by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr

Urban Shade and Light by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr

Sydney Architecture by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from above by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

King street wharf, Darling harbour by matt bidgood, on Flickr








Coca-Cola: We Say Yes To Love on Flickr
Potts Point and Garden Island by global.local, on Flickr
IMG_9888 by Peter George, on Flickr
King Street, Sydney by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr
142 Pitt Street / the former Australian Mutual Fire Insurance Company Building, with the MLC Centre (left, designed by Harrry Seidler), 135 King Street (rear), and the Sydney Tower (right); Sydney City Centre by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr

Night of Sydney at Sydney Tower Buffet 雪梨塔自助餐廳 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

University of Sydney 雪梨大學 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
Darling Harbour 達令港灣 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
Sydney CityRail 雪梨地鐵 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
The Rocks 岩石區 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
Sydney from a distance at sunset by Karn Bulsuk, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House 雪梨歌劇院 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
Anzac Bridge by Pubudu Karunaratna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171028-38-Swirling Surround by B Jane Cowie at Sculpture by the Sea 2017 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

IMG_20171107_210617 by Nicolas Barcet, on Flickr

Dream Come True. by Brook, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Brian Haines, on Flickr

20171026-20-Darling Harbour_1 by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Juan Miguel Gonzalez, on Flickr

Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Jon Hawton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Cambridge Street, with the EY Centre and the Four Seasons in the distance; the Rocks, Sydney by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, on Flickr
IMG_5592 by Pascal_MUC, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge 雪梨港灣大橋 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr








St Mary's Cathedral on Flickr
Harrington street, The Rocks by matt bidgood, on Flickr
Twilight Delight by Xenedis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Tower from Castlereagh Street by cnd, on Flickr
Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
King Street Wharf Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Crossing, CBD, Sydney, October 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Untitled by Ben Danyi, on Flickr
Sydney Is Open by Ben Danyi, on Flickr
Untitled by Ben Danyi, on Flickr
Queen Victoria Building QVB 維多利亞女王購物中心 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr
8H1_03650265 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr
Daylight by Hongyi Jiang, on Flickr
Sunset Glow - Pano by Hongyi Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Talbot 1933 Driven From London To Sydney 398 XAF by Bob Lovelock, on Flickr

Untitled by Ben Danyi, on Flickr

Grace Bros, Model & Moxham Store, Broadway, Sydney. by Sir Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

IMG_5592 by Pascal_MUC, on Flickr

Luna Park-011.CR2 by Glynne Hather, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

DSC_0179 by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

Archibald Fountain by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

Cahill Expy by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Paddy's Market by David Sarkies, on Flickr
Circular Quay, Sydney by bigboysdad, on Flickr








Chess in the Park on Flickr








Harbourside, Sydney on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
NIGHT by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

McMahons Point Wharf Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Austrália - Sydney by D.Bertolli, on Flickr
Untitled by Ben Danyi, on Flickr
Sydney Street by Jordy Chen, on Flickr








Bradley's Head Light || Sydney on Flickr
Sydney at night by Lindsey Puls, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Night view of the entire Sydney city skyline by Karn Bulsuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Glynne Hather, on Flickr

DSC_0261 by Andritseheno Ranjatoelina, on Flickr

Look through the green leaves to downtown by Andy, on Flickr

IWR-Night-Sydney-240517-497 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-070317-201 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-110317-245 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-130417-346 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-130417-351 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-130417-360 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

20170709_Sydney_0679 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

2017 CELEBRATING THE "YES" VOTE on Flickr
Landing in Sydney by Melanie Lazarow, on Flickr
PA110867 by Austin Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr
bwsmoke by Rod Smith, on Flickr
A view of Sydney CBD by Lindsey Puls, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bike share by City of Sydney, on Flickr
2M9A7614 - Barangaroo, Sydney Australia by Gil Baillache, on Flickr
2M9A7641 - Sydney Australia by Gil Baillache, on Flickr
509A7606 - Central Railway Station Sydney by Gil Baillache, on Flickr
DSC04386 by RosieTulips, on Flickr
Sydney Central Station at Dusk by Gordon Wrigley, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Barangaroo Rainbow by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbour Bridge from Botanical Gardens Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Opera House stairs Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Royal Botanical Gardens Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Skyline Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Ft. Denison Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Forgotton Songs Sydney Australia by Mandy, on Flickr

Beach volleyball, Bondi by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-060417-405 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

20170709_Sydney_0865_1 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

Aurizon in the peak by highplains68, on Flickr

Australia 11-2017 by Dave R, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Haldon Street Festival on Flickr
Bad Boys by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
Redfern by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Bullara returns 2 by Phillip, on Flickr
Lifting a skip, Wynyard Park, Sydney, November 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour by Lewis Mackenzie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney, june 2015 by Roly, on Flickr

sydney by Hongsik park, on Flickr

Justice & Police Museum by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Carnival Cruise November 2017 by Mick, on Flickr

Carnival Cruise November 2017 by Mick, on Flickr

Untitled by George Miskovski, on Flickr

Untitled by Andy, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney 26 August - 1 September 2017 by Jolly Chong, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Tour de Beaches - Bondi by Blake Danger Bentley, on Flickr

Farm Cove by B3nny2099, on Flickr

Sydney’s Double Bay - apartment life in morning light by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

James Craig Tall ship. by Howard, on Flickr

Lavender Bay Panorama by Phillip, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by B3nny2099, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

SYDNEY SKYLINE by James Stonley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Mardi Gras weekend by JFP93, on Flickr
IMG_1908 by geoff dude, on Flickr
Sydney Under Construction - December 2017 by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr
sydney by Hongsik park, on Flickr
Moonrise Over the Opera House, Sydney, Australia by Stanton Champion, on Flickr
SYD17 169 by newnumenor, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour with Walsh Bay in the foreground and Circular Quay office Towers behind - a tale of to eras by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Manly by bigboysdad, on Flickr
George Street, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr
George Street, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr
Decaying by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
20180327_192004 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour (Blues Point Reserve, McMahon's Point) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Easter Show by Natalie Carroll., on Flickr

Royal Easter Show by Natalie Carroll., on Flickr

Royal Easter Show by Natalie Carroll., on Flickr

Royal Easter Show by Natalie Carroll., on Flickr

Royal Easter Show by Natalie Carroll., on Flickr

Vivid 18 by Kristian Pellissier, on Flickr

Ghosts of members of the Razor Gang and other crimeland notables from Sydney from early last century haunting the surrounds of the Justice and Police Museum by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

P1210240b by François D, on Flickr

The port of Sydney by 茹 孙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Darling harbour by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Marc Payne, on Flickr

Megalonissos entering Sydney 3 by Phillip, on Flickr

20180114-DSC_0798 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Cityscape Sydney by Sudhanshu Joshi, on Flickr

Cityscape Sydney by Sudhanshu Joshi, on Flickr

The city, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Oxford Street, Sydney by Jake_FK, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Reverse Sunrise by G Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by Neil Holden, on Flickr
Sydney Skyline by Jonathan, on Flickr
Sydney by Neil Holden, on Flickr
SYD17 169 by newnumenor, on Flickr








Valentine's Day 2018 by kebinlee on Flickr
Boxing Day sales 2018 Sydney CBD by guy clift, on Flickr
Gladesville Bridge (Sydney, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
...The Summer View.... by Mario Bekes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hints of dawn colour over Sydney’s downtown, seen from the Overseas Passenger Terminal at Circular Quay by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

20111230-1701-Australia.jpg by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

DSC_1183 by Andino Family, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr

Old and New by Paul Suters, on Flickr

Classy bus stop again by Stray Toaster, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Walkway, Hyde park by oxford park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rush Hour by Scott, on Flickr

Library and queue by Raja Islam, on Flickr

DSC00112 by Sam Chen, on Flickr

DSC00262 by Sam Chen, on Flickr

DSC00348 by Sam Chen, on Flickr

窥 by Sam Chen, on Flickr

DSC_8836 by Hong Z, on Flickr

Wave Power by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Shadow of the bridge by Stray Toaster, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Apple Store by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Taronga Zoo by Pierre Huat, on Flickr
Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
sydney by bennychun, on Flickr
Another very hot autumn day ahead for Sydney. Luna Park on the left and lunatic workshop on the right. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney evening by Dino Borelli, on Flickr

IMGP0411 by David Eqbal, on Flickr

IMGP0401 by David Eqbal, on Flickr

IMGP0410 by David Eqbal, on Flickr

IMGP0310 by David Eqbal, on Flickr

IMGP0306 by David Eqbal, on Flickr

2116, Sydney Central, September 8th 2014 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

The Argyle Cut - an east / west cut through Sydney’s The Rocks. Carved out of sandstone, an early public works project undertaken by convicts transported from England by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Architecture 2015 - OPT & THE ROCK BUILDINGS ( #228 in series) Sydney NSW AU 24May2015 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Peekaboo . Kodak Portra 800 - Leica M6 - Carl Zeiss 50mm f1.5 ZM . Developed and scanned at home . #film #filmphotography #filmisnotdead #street #streetphotography #analogphotography #35mm #candid #unedited #leica #leicam6 #sydney by Chris Hall, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Construction Sydney CBD on Flickr
Central Station Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Iconic Sydney By Day (Seen from Captain Henry Waterhouse Reserve) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr








Passing QANTAS on Flickr
Sydney ferry on a rainy day by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr
Sydney's Eastern Suburbs: Views From Vaucluse. by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Is it alive or just trying to escape it's neighbour? Franks Gehrey's design for the Dr Chau Chak Wing Building of the UTS Business School. Or is it just a squashed paper bag building? by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bondi Beach, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Roof by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Cunard by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Bridge by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Bridge by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Steelwork by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Gulls by kh1234567890, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sydney. Australia. by John White, on Flickr

A day at the iconic Sydney Opera House by john Haldezos, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180310_130330 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

IMG_20180311_114041 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

IMG_20180311_105631 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

IMG_20180315_114416 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

IMG_20180318_111325 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

Lloyd Rees Fountain on Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Broadway Shopping Centre Sydney (1 of 1) by Norman Orly, on Flickr

Mural Sydney by 1DesertRose, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by Ting-Liang Chou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sydney Harbour Bridge by Shane Fox, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House by Scott, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Shane Fox, on Flickr

M/S Noordam. 21/11/17. Ref IMG_6D1781W by Matt Monty, on Flickr

IMG_7373 by Neil Rickards, on Flickr

IMG_7395 by Neil Rickards, on Flickr

Bondi Beach - Endless summer by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

australia-sydney-opera-house-toronga-zoo-bondi-beach-circular-quay-darling-harbour-family-travel-37 by Keith Acedera, on Flickr

australia-sydney-opera-house-toronga-zoo-bondi-beach-circular-quay-darling-harbour-family-travel-30 by Keith Acedera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscapes at Sydney Tower by Martin, on Flickr

Chinese Garden of Friendship by Shane Fox, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Opera House Chinese New Year 2018 by Guoju Hao, on Flickr

Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr

The Sting Ray by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Stefano Di Chiara, on Flickr

A view of the iconic Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sony A7 by Rachel Anthony, on Flickr

Surprise by AdjaFong, on Flickr

Chinese New Year, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

Sydney looks like such a nice city. Too bad I've never visited it. 

Thanks, Christos, for showing this cool place to us all. :cheers:


----------



## mobus

GeneratorNL said:


> Sydney looks like such a nice city. Too bad I've never visited it.
> 
> Thanks, Christos, for showing this cool place to us all. :cheers:


Put it on your bucket list.

Down George St by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Smiling by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Tree by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Duelling photographers by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Rush Hour by Michelle Connor, on Flickr
Untitled by Michelle Connor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney from My Balcony at The York -- Sydney, NSW, Australia, January 26, 2018 by baseballoogie, on Flickr

Beauty from Another Era by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Untitled by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour at night by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2017 by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by pgmark1, on Flickr

Royal Botanic Gardens by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

The City Where Warmth is Not Only about the Weather by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Hyde Park Sydney by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Opera House Silhouette, May 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr








Kent Street Reflection on Flickr
Sydney by Neil Holden, on Flickr
STM 167 by newnumenor, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Luna Park Gateway (Milson's Point, Sydney) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr
Downtown at night by zoejif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 MAY DAY MARCH on Flickr

SYD16 180 by newnumenor, on Flickr


Royal Naval House | 32 Grosvenor St Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

SYD16 174 by newnumenor, on Flickr

60 Bathurst Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

20180506-37-Darling Harbour reflection by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Growing Shadows by HaskelR, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael, on Flickr

Sunrise 7th May 2018 by Michael Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180508-20-The Rocks historical area of Sydney by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-19-The Rocks historical area of Sydney by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-18-The Rocks historical area of Sydney by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-15-Luna Park by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-05-Darling Harbour at night by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-02-Pyrmont Bridge by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20180508-01-Sydney sunrise by Roger Wong, on Flickr

The Coathanger by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bay Park, Sydney by J. Philipp Krone, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jack Lambert, on Flickr

icebergs pool by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180211-6198-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

20180508-03-Pyrmont Bridge by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Sydney city centre by JFP93, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Sydney 2017 by cveres, on Flickr

Sony A7 by Rachel Anthony, on Flickr

Sydney_17-18 by Francesco Scambia, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr
urban basketball by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr
chinatown sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr
central station underpass by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr
Sydney CBD Ultimo Haymarket 2018 by nicephotog, on Flickr








Holly didn't munch her bun here on Flickr
Saint James railway Station entrance late one night - someone practicing photography with a Japanese or Korean model - Sydney CBD May 2018 by nicephotog, on Flickr
Untitled by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Dawes Point Park, Dawes Point, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

IMG_6400 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

Wet -1 by Marcelo Locane, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

2009-08-09_1125-00 City to Surf at Bondi by David Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

luna park and harbour bridge by Michael Trent, on Flickr










Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd










Darling Square Sydney by cnd









Afternoon in Sydney on Flickr

Sydney, former Mark Foy's Emporium IMG_7816 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

City curves by guy clift, on Flickr

Vivid 2018 by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr









Sydney CBD on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

International by Dave Sutherland, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by Heath McKenny, on Flickr

Sydney city centre by JFP93, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown at Night by Stephan, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr

Look through the green leaves to downtown by Andy, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales by Graham Hart, on Flickr

20141115-011403-2978_79_80 by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

sydneytocairns_4 by Daniel DiMarco, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Big Daddy's Burgers by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Trails by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Syndey Opera House and Skyline. by Michael Dubinski, on Flickr

Syndey Harbour Bridge at Night from Athol Bay by Craig Jewell, on Flickr

0S1A8863 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Just sit back and enjoy the view... by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Vivid City by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Growing Shadows by HaskelR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Day In Sydney by Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

A Day In Sydney by Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

An evening processional through The Domain, 2018. by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

IMG_20160704_115958 by Srinivasan SV, on Flickr

up in lights (sydney) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sights of Sydney by Larry Kay, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by howderfamily.com, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by howderfamily.com, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Ferry by howderfamily.com, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Ferry by howderfamily.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180303-6886-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180303-6863-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180303-6876-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

So chrome... by Steev Selby, on Flickr

Highlights.. by Steev Selby, on Flickr

Highlights.. by Steev Selby, on Flickr

Take the wheel... by Steev Selby, on Flickr

IMG_6517 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6520 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

West Ryde Station by HaskelR, on Flickr

Transit Systems m/o 6769 - Scania K310UB / Gemilang - at Railway Square by Dean Jones, on Flickr

IMG_6473 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6536 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6516 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6500 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6464 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_6463 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

Sydney - Motion by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

IMG_1446.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Virtual Vibration by Leon Sidik, on Flickr

DSC_9516I by CJL_Photography, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Blue sky Jelly by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Morning Cityscape 2 by HaskelR, on Flickr

Sony A7 by Rachel Anthony, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Tourist Area by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Sydney at sunset by Monica, on Flickr

Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
35mm Challenge by Rodrrico1, on Flickr
35mm Challenge by Rodrrico1, on Flickr
That place looks interesting! by guy clift, on Flickr
"It was all yellow" by Udayan Ojha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hereford Street Glebe by Graham Chapman, on Flickr

Sydney by Richard, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building, Sydney by Teun Janssen, on Flickr

On the approach by Terry Clinton, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

wss_may-2018_construction-progress by Parracity, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Queen Victoria Building, Sydney by Teun Janssen, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr









Looking at the city skyline from Steele Point on Flickr

Time Marches On by david watson, on Flickr

Harbour Lights II (Milson's Point, Sydney) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Corn and flowers by Ashley, on Flickr

Glebe by Paul Hamer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

8 Chifley Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
8 Chifley Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
35mm Challenge by Rodrrico1, on Flickr
Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Town hall sydney by Sarah Lumapac, on Flickr
0006_4A by vic au, on Flickr
gotham sydney by Sara Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20180722_142816_001 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Sydney by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
35mm Challenge by Rodrrico1, on Flickr
Untitled by Jake_FK, on Flickr
DSCF2920 by Jake_FK, on Flickr








CBD on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Town hall sydney by Sarah Lumapac, on Flickr

R0107123 by John Chen, on Flickr

IMG_1257 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_1156 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_1167 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_1202 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_2094 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_2132 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

IMG_2474 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street on Flickr
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr
Carrington Street, Wynyard Station. Рисунки Reg Mombassa by Naylya Kurmykova, on Flickr
escalators by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr
Sydney CBD by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scenic Sydney by Sunrise by Dominic Freeman, on Flickr

Six Sails by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Teun Janssen, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Sydney by Swaminathan, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Night by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sunrise on Sydney City by Joshua Kapi, on Flickr

Achille Lauro by Geoff Eastwood, on Flickr

Sydney City, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Jump or whatever, Bondi Beach, Sydney by Catherine Gilbert, on Flickr

020-Aussie Oct Nov 2017-Sydney -WatsonBay&Bondi-Beach.jpg by Aart and Jos Dronkers, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

From above by JFP93, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr








M o v e m e n t A t T he S t a t i o n on Flickr

Lunch break at The Strand Arcade by Ollie Treend, on Flickr

The Strand Arcade by Trung Vo Tuan, on Flickr

The lunar eclipse and Mars over Sydney this morning [OC][4000x2667] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

King Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Circular Quay Sydney by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Sunrise by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney-15 by Linh Tạ, on Flickr

CF_L2588 by Peter Quinton, on Flickr

20170929_133254 by Hyunsoo Hwang, on Flickr

Beauty from Another Era by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Museum of Contemporary Art Australia, Circular Quay Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

_DSC0504-s by Oscar Au, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QVB Walk by livestoriz, on Flickr

Sydney by Jerem Gte, on Flickr

Rushcutters Bay by Ashley, on Flickr

Sydney by Jerem Gte, on Flickr

Crossing Paths by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Martin Place barriers, Sydney, November 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr

IMG_0235 by 緁展 柯, on Flickr

171223-5073-XM1.jpg by murray, on Flickr

Australia Day 2018 - Manly Cove (6) by Mike Gee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Couple of tourism stand on view point in Sydney zoo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Sudden downpour by Mariasme, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasdair-d/42969501625/
Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Sydney Harbor Bridge by Zachary Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Couple of tourism stand on view point in Sydney zoo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
DC7D0724 by Dan Chee, on Flickr
Sydney City Centre - Australia - HTC U11+ - gCam by Yik Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Under Sydney Harbour Bridge by Murray Laracy, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid Lights 2018-840_FlickR by Hungry Hippo8, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Sue Donohue, on Flickr

Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

York and George Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Martin Place Metro Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Street in sydney city with church background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney 2013 by paradigmblue, on Flickr
Sydney Nights-1380107 by Ilia Usmanov, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Manly Fast Ferry 'Ocean Flyer' on Flickr
Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr








Paddington, Sydney on Flickr
Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
sydney architecture by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr








Galleria, Sydney CBD on Flickr
Sydney Nights-1380148 by Ilia Usmanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2018 - Light, Music & Ideas Festival (13) by Mike Gee, on Flickr

LIKE no PLACE on EARTH by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Tramsheds 3 by aka Gerald, on Flickr

180309-7129-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

Le Fantome de Circular Quay by Pwagala ;-), on Flickr

Street in sydney city with church background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney by snub_you, on Flickr

Coastal walk by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

ANZAC Bridge by Peter Miller on Flickr
Sydney by Jo Shaw, on Flickr
You can't have a bad day in Polka Dots! by david watson, on Flickr








Darlinghurst on Flickr
Platinum people on platform 21 by Highranger, on Flickr
King's Cross, Sydney by Andy Webb, on Flickr
Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
DSCF6410.jpg by John D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

CBD & South East Light Rail - City progress! by John Cowper on Flickr
Sydney, Australia by Chris&Steve (cands), on Flickr
Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Onboard moving suburban train passing Museum Station by Victor Wong, on Flickr
Sydney Night Cityscape Skyline Pano by Advanced Fine Art, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

mobus said:


> Darlinghurst on Flickr


Those would make awesome little houses! kay:


----------



## mobus

Taller said:


> Those would make awesome little houses! kay:


^^ Indeed. In fact, I believe they are. Sydney is dotted with these kinds of terrace houses, originally built for the labourers and working-class of the city. Prime real estate now, in excess of 1 million!

A tree grows in Sydney by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr








The Ox King on Flickr
City Jungle 🌃 by Steve K, on Flickr
Harbour lights by Bronte Boy, on Flickr
‘Walking is man's best medicine’ - Hippocrates by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180311-0462-MAVICP.JPG by murray, on Flickr

2018 Sydney: Darling Harbour from Pyrmont Bridge by dominotic, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

A happy couple visit in Sydney New South Wales by Anek S, on Flickr

Pirate of Sydney by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_10f3d by Paul Wiggins, on Flickr

A tree grows in Sydney by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

Sydney Central station, with fauna by Stilgherrian, on Flickr

sydney 56 by Alph Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Queen Victoria Building, Sydney by Teun Janssen, on Flickr
The Strand Arcade by Dean, on Flickr
Jockelyn on Oxford St by Oliver Wales, on Flickr
VH-OEB QF B747 16R YSSY-2435 by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr
Crown Hotel, 160 - 162 Elizabeth Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Sydney Winter Sunrise by Ryan Payne, on Flickr
Storm Rising by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

City of Sydney - Sydney Town Hall on Flickr
Port Jackson, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr
20180415_174839 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Apollo by Ran Fuchs, on Flickr








Sydney City Woolwich Panorama on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1205 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

DSC_1203 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

So the day will begin again by Luis SoTo, on Flickr

Sydney ❤ by Leon Dafonte, on Flickr

180311-7221-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

IMG_20180529_183336 by Jirka Hronik, on Flickr

Sydney in yellow © Joan Azemar by Joan Azemar, on Flickr

_RBM7848 by robert macdonald, on Flickr

_RBM7854 by robert macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

International Towers 1, 2 and 3, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

View from the ICC by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

The 'other' Holden plant in Sydney by highplains68, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2018 - Light, Music & Ideas Festival (13) by Mike Gee, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Sydney Opera by Max Pa., on Flickr

20180425-092913_PCYC_ANZAC__8936.jpg by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Opera House Chinese New Year 2018 (Explore, Apr 24, 2018 #145) by Guoju Hao, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

York and George Sydney by cnd, on Flickr‘No decision should be made on an empty shopping bag’. - Donita K. Paul by guy clift, on Flickr
Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
130 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
My love by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Views by Leigh Williams, on Flickr

Giant mussels by Jean-Paul LONGCHAMP, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

International Towers 1, 2 and 3, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

180312-0473-MAVICP.JPG by murray, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney by snub_you, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Nicolas Herrera Martos, on Flickr

Sydney Streets #2 by Nicolas Herrera Martos, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

“Music is my higher power” ― Oliver James by guy clift, on Flickr
2018.08.19.16.38.42-International Towers by David Molloy, on Flickr
On Windmill Street by Pat M2007, on Flickr
The Hero of Waterloo Hotel by Pat M2007, on Flickr
Iconic View, Miller's Point by Pat M2007, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
















Town Hall on Flickr
The 2.45 from Central Railway by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney 26th August '18 by Stephanie Bowkett, on Flickr

180317-7284-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

Luna Park by Pat M2007, on Flickr

Iconic View, Miller's Point by Pat M2007, on Flickr

Kerbside dining by guy clift, on Flickr

2018-07-05___12-47-31__ by jOE schOE, on Flickr

DSC_1096 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

Sydney 2018 - Bondi Beach by Joe K., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Museum Of Contemporary Art, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

To The Bridge by Justin Brandis, on Flickr








Harbour Underbelly on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lighs are on but noones home by damoN475photos, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney Apple Store by danallen46, on Flickr

Museum Of Contemporary Art, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

photo-dgr-sydney-2017-33 by Timur Gromov, on Flickr

Start of the Walk by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by david watson, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney, winter 2018 #432 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr

Sydney by ajutton, on Flickr

Glow!!! by Udayan Ojha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

SPL5019420_020 by chirong lin, on Flickr

180318-7401-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

bw red by tugboat1952, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Sydney's Harbour Bridge and Opera House by night ! [OC] [3840x2560] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jamies Flyin, on Flickr

Tail lights of early morning commuters entering Sydney city via the Cahill Expressway by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney by Australia Immigration Professionals, on Flickr

P1040585.jpg by C.K. Koay, on Flickr

Streets of Vivid by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

IMG_0092.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr

Sydney Lightscape by Tranquil Night, on Flickr

Sydney streets #sydney #leica #leicam10p #thambar by suyeonhur, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018.08.25.13.14.47-Chipping Norton 3rd Div-120 by David Molloy, on Flickr

Traffic Lights by Justin Brandis, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

International Towers 1, 2 and 3, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

IMG_20180529_183336 by Jirka Hronik, on Flickr

180311-7213-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180309-7129-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180317-7372-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180309-7127-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180309-7124-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20180909_140531_001 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Deutsche Bank, Phillip Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Lightning strike by Mike Gee, on Flickr
Early Morning - Sydney CBD - Spring 2018 (4000) by nicephotog, on Flickr
Sydney, NSW by Jonathan LE BLANC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1011 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_1008 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

Love the Rocks @ Sydney!!! by Peter Boolkah, on Flickr

Pink by guy clift, on Flickr

The Royal Botanic Garden, Sydney by Karl Schultz, on Flickr

The Royal Botanic Garden, Sydney by Karl Schultz, on Flickr

The Royal Botanic Garden, Sydney by Karl Schultz, on Flickr

The Royal Botanic Garden, Sydney by Karl Schultz, on Flickr

The Royal Botanic Garden, Sydney by Karl Schultz, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney From The Domain by Karl Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180326-7536-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180326-7535-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180326-7537-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180311-7213-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180331-7549-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

180331-7540-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

Tail lights of early morning commuters entering Sydney city via the Cahill Expressway by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Bennelong Bridge by HaskelR, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Music on the run by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbour Bridge at Night by Ran Fuchs, on Flickr

Just regular city lights, Sydney city, Vivid 2018 by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr

Nightscape International Towers 1, 2 and 3. Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

IMG_20180529_183336 by Jirka Hronik, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House by David Baron, on Flickr

Sydney city at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Double Bridge by EN, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Harbour Bridge by Luke Zeme, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Broadway by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
Crossing-2 by Mariasme, on Flickr
Challis House, Martin Place, Sydney by Mark Tindale, on Flickr
Wynyard, Sydney, September 5th 2014 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr
Modern monks by guy clift, on Flickr
Sydney2018-258 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0045 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

From Sydney Tower Eye. by Ramon Molesworth, on Flickr

Summer by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

2018 Fathers Day Warrior Fun Run by Lucy Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

@ Central Train Station, Sydney on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by Gerry Ligon, on Flickr
IMG_20180919_140511_resize by -OlAf-, on Flickr








Paddington, Sydney on Flickr
“Music is my higher power” ― Oliver James by guy clift, on Flickr








The Rocks, Sydney on Flickr
Sydney City bokeh by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Delays again! on Flickr








Platform on Flickr
Taronga Zoo by Timothy D., on Flickr








@ Powerhouse on Flickr








Sydney Metro on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge at night by Ran Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Darling Harbour by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Cockle Bay, Darling Harbour by TCL 1961, on Flickr

International Convention Centre, Sofitel, Harborside Shopping Centre by TCL 1961, on Flickr

View from the ICC by TCL 1961, on Flickr

View from the ICC by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Taiko drummers by TCL 1961, on Flickr

Towering shadows by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

Sydney2018-492 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Silveryway, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Sydney City night by lei shi, on Flickr

Opera house and Harbor bridge by lei shi, on Flickr

Sydney City night by lei shi, on Flickr

Sydney City night by lei shi, on Flickr

Sydney City night by lei shi, on Flickr

Sydney2018-365 by Adam Lee, on Flickr

Sydney2018-024 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

cliff top hut by Pete The Poet, on Flickr

At the Australian National Maritime Museum by Victor Wong, on Flickr








Diners at the shopping lane on Flickr
shutterbugs2-14 by Christopher Owen, on Flickr
20170208_0002.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr
wet George street by YAN LEE, on Flickr








Barangaroo House - Sydney on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Outside Grace Hotel by TKBonz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street, Sydney, July 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

North Sydney, July 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

CBD, Sydney, June 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Sirius Tower (Again), Sydney, July 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Bridge deck, Harbour Bridge, July 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

sydney lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Music on the run by guy clift, on Flickr

171202-4814-XM1.jpg by murray, on Flickr

DSC_9048 by David Gallo, on Flickr

Sydney by Richard, on Flickr

DSC_8693 by David Gallo, on Flickr

Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

sydney vivid by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney Lights Up by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Storm clouds over the city by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr

Watson Bay Sydney by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr

Nurragingy Reserve by Nathannwts Photography, on Flickr

On the last day before Forest Coachlines transferred to CDC, m/o 8225 Mercedes Benz O405NH/Bustech on regional route 1B at Sydney Olympic Park by Matthew Browne, on Flickr

DSC_0127 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

[email protected] by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

_MG_4289 by Nathannwts Photography, on Flickr

Cahill Expressway, Sydney, June 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

_MG_5343 by Nathannwts Photography, on Flickr

Manly Jazz dancers by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr








Hyde Park in Spring on Flickr

澳洲雪梨中央商業區CBD住宿 Rydges Sydney Central & Castlereagh Boutique Hotel by 
queenie h, on Flickr

Paddington by sunday revelrie, on Flickr








Sydney - Australia's Gift to the World on Flickr
Central Station Grand Concourse by Light Culture Australia, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney 2018 by niggyl, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Crane Sunset by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Commercial Terrace Group, 62-66A Erskine Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Sebastian Herold, on Flickr

barangaroo by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

east land butchery by guy clift, on Flickr

North Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Reflections by Trent Bartley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House by B3nny2099, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

https://www.flickr.com/photos/irevo/32924525148/








Lightning! on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by Unoriginally Unique, on Flickr
Sydney Skyline by Max, on Flickr
[email protected] by Priz_Matik, on Flickr
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney trip 2019 by Chris Smith, on Flickr

DSC_0412_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0462_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0478_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0479_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0470_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0486_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0402_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0449_2 by alfste, on Flickr

DSC_0403_2 by alfste, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Saturday lunchtime in Martin Place by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

going home by guy clift, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Bridge by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Panorama of Martin Place -Vivid Sydney by Jo Masters, on Flickr

Light Up Martin Place by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney_2018 10 24_3478 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2423 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2428 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2426 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2431 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2436 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

View from Observatory Hill. by Mirko Marx, on Flickr

@ Sydney, Australia by Gaurika Wijeratne, on Flickr

SYD18 149 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Albert Hotel, Surry Hills, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Sunset Sydney by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

Pick Up by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Rapture in Sydenham - a love story.. by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

Town Hall, Sydney by Vaughan Bromfield, on Flickr

Sydney by Lizzy Twist, on Flickr

Cootamundra. A former bank with classical features around the door only on a corner block. Now Custom Accounting. Erected around 1900. by denisbin, on Flickr

Right under the harbour bridge #sydney #night #downtown #nightlife #street photography #city #building by Ismail mansur, on Flickr

Lower Fort Street, Dawes Point by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney by Lizzy Twist, on Flickr

Lightning over Sydney by Moritz Lino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by jerem_83000, on Flickr

Sydney by jerem_83000, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2017 (13) by g.griffis, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2017 (12) by g.griffis, on Flickr

Sydney 56 by Ally Macleod, on Flickr

Sydney 58 by Ally Macleod, on Flickr

Night time at The Rocks by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Moody Sydney by Lee Black, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Richard Eaves, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, spring 2018 #135 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr

09-winter-dip-at-city-beach_15228954070_o by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr

01-bondi-swimmers_15415314142_o-mitchell by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Blue square, black square, Sydney, February 2019 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Street art, York Street, Sydney, February 2019 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Saturday Portrait by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

One of those mornings, Sydney, February 2019 by Yapham2, on Flickr

SYD18 125 by newnumenor, on Flickr

SYD18 120 by newnumenor, on Flickr

State Library of New South Wales by jrodphoto305, on Flickr

Evening Stroll by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Walk on the Bridge by boyd1960, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge by Neil Washbrook, on Flickr

McDonalds, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Bitumed over strip, Randwick, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

View Up Top by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Missing Sydney by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Mirrored reflections. by Ian Ramsay, on Flickr

Sunset Sydney by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

JHG_GFX50s-013291-Pano.jpg by Julian Gazzard, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape © Joan Azemar by Joan Azemar, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour 2018 by Leon Sidik, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYD18 131 by newnumenor, on Flickr

An ordinary morning in Sydney by CameliaTWU, on Flickr
Shark Island, from seaplane by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr

Sunset Shine by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr









 DSCF4496 on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYD18 133 by newnumenor, on Flickr


The Grand Hotel, 30 Hunter Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Urban Landscape 12-08-144 by Ed Dear, on Flickr

Austrália - Sydney by D.Bertolli, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/keith_mcinnes/29879258968/

For WALRUS57 by Norman Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pyrmont Bridge by Neil Washbrook, on Flickr

Renovation, Sydney, December 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

NZ7_2133 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2177 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2174 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2181 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2185 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2146 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2127-1 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2190 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

NZ7_2210 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

That way by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Street life by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour from Observation Hill Park by John Morrison, on Flickr

SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE - 1992 by Terry Alexander, on Flickr

Welcome to Bondi by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Historic Building in Faux Color Slide Film by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Circular Quay and Harbour Bridge by Ian Sutton, on Flickr

VUELTA AL MUNDO 2005-444 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Adrian Cunningham, on Flickr

Missing Sydney by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Customs Houses Sydney by Vaughan Bromfield, on Flickr

McDonalds, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Street in sydney city with church background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
SYD18 144 by newnumenor, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Shark Island by MICHAEL HA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Bridge by terry joyce, on Flickr

DSCF2182 by doug hall, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Lower Fort Street, Dawes Point by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2424 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Gothem Sydney- by A. N. Scorsase, on Flickr

Under pre dawn clouds I spy a sleeping Sydney City by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Right under the harbour bridge #sydney #night #downtown #nightlife #street photography #city #building by Ismail mansur, on Flickr

Sydney by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Former Lismore Hotel (facade), 343 Pitt Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Sydney CBD south, viewed from Darling Harbour. by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr
Royal Botanic Gardens and Sydney CBD, from seaplane by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr
Rolltreppe Bondi Junction by Manfred, on Flickr
Sydney CBD Summer Skyline. by matt angell, on Flickr
Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Out on a clear morning, sunrise hits Sydney city by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
DSCF2794 by doug hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Circular Quay from moving train by Victor Wong, on Flickr

DSC00760 by bubusbubus, on Flickr

DSC00755 by bubusbubus, on Flickr

DSC06030 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

Potts Point by Sam Macartney, on Flickr

Nightscape International Towers 1, 2 and 3. Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Friday Night by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia. by RViana, on Flickr

Where are you??? by david watson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Reflections by Trent Bartley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney skyline by OQ Nilei, on Flickr

Crowded Built Environment by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Peaceful Nights by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Night Time Glow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Rushing By by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sights Set by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Circular Sun by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Blond Busker by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Fence Line by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr

Happy Australia Day! by Aishwarya Muthukumaran, on Flickr

Carnival Spirit Cruise Ship docked at Circular Quay and the Fred Hollows Ferry by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

What happens after by JustAddVignette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ex Rivoli Cinema, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Sunset Shine by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sky Safari by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House Framed by He Cheng, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by terry joyce, on Flickr

Sydney NZ7_2170 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

Dangling by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Empty by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by KTEA2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art Gallery of NSW by tco1961, on Flickr

Sydney as summer winds down, the mornings are beautiful and the streets are empty except for me! by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

171228-0816-D850.jpg by murray, on Flickr

070418-1 NZ cruise - Sydney arrival 2155.jpg by David Greenwell, on Flickr

Customs House, Circular Quay by Peter, on Flickr

Ferry Pemulwuy 1 by Brian Rope, on Flickr

P1277617 (S) by Michael, on Flickr

Downtown Black and White by Jason O'Connell, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

DSC01480A_SCFG*5 by Michael, on Flickr

Sydney by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

DSCF0925 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Untitled by Erich Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jason Tong, on Flickr

IMG_9695 by geoff dude, on Flickr

DSC00468 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

Cirular Quay/Sydney by BenjaminDownes Photography, on Flickr

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Architecture 2016 - TOWERS (#401 in series) - Sydney AU 02Mar2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Sydney’s Rushcutters Bay in purple and apricot dawn hues by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

There was a lot of cloud about before dawn - clearing up now. Sydney downtown seen from Kirribilli by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum Of Contemporary Art, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

Challis House, Martin Place, Sydney by Mark Tindale, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Harbour Bridge by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sightseeing by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Centre of Attention by Martin Minter, on Flickr

Untitled by Liberato Volpe, on Flickr

Walk by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney, former Mark Foy's Emporium IMG_7816 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Brook, on Flickr

Brisbane, the river city by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by howderfamily.com, on Flickr

IMG_6533 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr

IMG_2474 by Agnes Ip, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr

sydneytocairns_4 by Daniel DiMarco, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ex Tramway Loop, Dulwich Hill, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

A night to remember by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Fence Line by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr

City Sighseeing Bus, Surry Hills, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Keeping cool in summertime Sydney by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Sydney skyline - boat by Lim WC, on Flickr

Imposing Sydney by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Harbour Between You and Big City by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Milson's Point by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Opera House by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jeffery Street Wharf from the Shoreline by Philip Terry Graham, on Flickr

chinatown sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sydney, former Mark Foy's Emporium IMG_7816 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr

Syndey Opera House and Skyline. by Michael Dubinski, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

180303-6886-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr

IMG_6536 by cheryl's pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Onboard moving suburban train passing Museum Station by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney 2018 - Bondi Beach by Joe K., on Flickr

The Blonde Tourist by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

DSC_1126 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

Australien - Sydney - Harbour-bridge-bay-boats-cityscape by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Harbour Between You and Big City by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Imposing Sydney by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney, Australia by Anthony International, on Flickr

Sydney Nights-1380110 by Ilia Usmanov, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

SYDNEY HABOUR BRIDGE by Pwagala ;-), on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

City Jungle 🌃 by Steve K, on Flickr

sydney 56 by Alph Thomas, on Flickr

Jockelyn on Oxford St by Oliver Wales, on Flickr

Sydney 2018 - Bondi Beach by Joe K., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Harbour City by Michelle Connor, on Flickr


Newtown Sydney: Street Art - I Have a Dream by dominotic, on Flickr


Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Kogarah by bigboysdad, on Flickr


Under the Harbour Bridge at North Sydney, NSW, Australia by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


Gong hei fat choy! by blood puddle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarence Street by Thomas Dwyer, on Flickr

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr

Passing through by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

Untitled by Erich Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jason Tong, on Flickr

DSC01065 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

Sydney2018-4 by Abhaye Madhok, on Flickr

Police Car, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum Of Contemporary Art, Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Pink by guy clift, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney, winter 2018 #432 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Sydney's Harbour Bridge and Opera House by night ! [OC] [3840x2560] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Crossing-2 by Mariasme, on Flickr

Sydney city at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Former Sydney Water Building (Primus Hotel), 339 Pitt Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

2019-01-27_05-03-09 Boats Through The Trees. by Boat bloke, on Flickr

DSCF3279 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by Michelle Connor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tree by 茹 孙, on Flickr

Cityscape Sydney by Sudhanshu Joshi, on Flickr

Sun cruiser by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Old and New by Paul Suters, on Flickr

DSC00112 by Sam Chen, on Flickr

The straight lines of industry and commerce versus the curves of art. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

The height of the Catholic Church - Sydney’s St Mary’s Cathedral by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Crossing by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
DSCF2363 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr
WILMOT AND CENTRAL STREET, SYDNEY, NSW by WE-EF LIGHTING Australia/New Zealand, on Flickr
Dieu et mon droit by aka Gerald, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney 2017 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by Dominic Maslik, on Flickr

Lunch 1 by amateuraustralian, on Flickr

319-321 George Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Surry Bird by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

Mind The Ga... by Eddy Summers, on Flickr

PJW_1433_DxO by Philip Wade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

York and George Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Arc by Crown Group Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney by snub_you, on Flickr

Harbour light trails by Bronte Boy, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_10f3b by Paul Wiggins, on Flickr

Tramsheds 2 by aka Gerald, on Flickr

My love by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr

Jockelyn on Oxford St by Oliver Wales, on Flickr

_RBM7854 by robert macdonald, on Flickr

Sydney 2018 - Bondi Beach by Joe K., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sci-Fi Wynyard Station by StudioZombi, on Flickr

Paddington_4222 by Darren Paterson, on Flickr

Town Hall Station Exposed by StudioZombi, on Flickr

Goodbye, Sydney Entertainment Centre by StudioZombi, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Shades of Sydney by 0dhran, on Flickr

This is the War Memorial in Sydney’s Hyde Park. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Quiet city street, NYE by StudioZombi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Photo-DGR-Sydney-2017-25-1 by Timur Gromov, on Flickr

Sydney by Australia Immigration Professionals, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by David Baron, on Flickr

Early morning - Sydney NSW George street CBD - Light rail tram line construction work - 2018 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Jonathan LE BLANC, on Flickr

“Smile at strangers and you just might change a life.” – Steve Maraboli by guy clift, on Flickr

Pink by guy clift, on Flickr

Music on the run by guy clift, on Flickr

Martin Place Facades by Mark Tindale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Sydney Australia_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

Fishing Fleet at Blackwattle Bay by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Circular Sun by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Late afternoon from Dawes Point by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr

Darling Harbour_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

Fence Line by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr

Bondi-Beach (19) by 17度C的黑夜, on Flickr

Bondi Swimmers by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Just a Touch of Purple by Peter Polder, on Flickr

PLATINUM VIEWS by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr

Empty by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

- Travelling can be the most rewarding forms of introspection - by Grace, on Flickr

Lloyd Rees Fountain on Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Vivid by Edward Howard, on Flickr

A view of the iconic Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sony A7 by Rachel Anthony, on Flickr

Barangaroo Sydney by Howard, on Flickr

Botanical Garden by Joël Morin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

christos-greece said:


> Flinders Street Station by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr


Christos, this is Melbourne, not Sydney. Check your photos more carefully.


----------



## christos-greece

You are not alone by Steve K, on Flickr

SYDNEY AU in AUTUMN 2016. CIRCULAR QUAY AT DUSK (#257 in series) 13Apr2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jason Tong, on Flickr

IMG_9697 by geoff dude, on Flickr

DSC01070 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney, July 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

SYD18 116 by Thierry Levenq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

Balmoral, Circular Quay, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Union Hotel by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Leviathan by Nikos Liapis, on Flickr

Sydney from the bay by Leo, on Flickr

Cruising Sydney Harbour by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

SBS 198 by Thierry Levenq, on Flickr

20121003-untitled-1962.jpg by Christopher Bounds, on Flickr

Sydney . Skyline by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

Sydney Bondi Beach by Gina, on Flickr

Majestic Princess by Dan Chee, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Anzac bridge by Richard Taylor, on Flickr


Wolli creek by Travis Holmes-Findley, on Flickr


Banana Galore by aka Gerald, on Flickr


Parramatta Church by Darren Nightingale, on Flickr


Newtown, Sydney by julie a., on Flickr


SYD_12_201902 by Tram Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-09-18_2248-35a P!nk concert at Qudos Bank Arena Olympic Park by David Johnson, on Flickr

Sydney from Lavender Bay by george nuich, on Flickr

DSC06188 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

Another beautiful end to the day by Edward Howard, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House by Amila Crishani, on Flickr

Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) building by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Bridge by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

The Bridge by george nuich, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia. by RViana, on Flickr

Here I am ! by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Johannes Knijnenburg, on Flickr

SYDNEY 18' by Nina Petit, on Flickr

Untitled by fozoin, on Flickr

L1002523 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

DSC00758 by bubusbubus, on Flickr

DSC06032 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

SYDNEY AU in AUTUMN 2016. CIRCULAR QUAY Dockside (#194 in series) 13Apr2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Rocks by Sam Macartney, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Bridge by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Invictus Games 2018 Team Canada by Sans Limites Soldier On, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Fountain's Behind by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
City Streets by Jared Beaney, on Flickr
Sydney’s Darlinghurst by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Ash Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

HMB Endeavour replica by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Cranes by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Vivid 2018 Sydney Australia by Glen Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Pre-Vivid Mood by Glen Anderson, on Flickr

Vivid light 2018 by Carlos Silvestre, on Flickr

Sydney at Vivid night by Phantasee Photo, on Flickr

01204282017 by jean-paul beaudeau, on Flickr

bondi & icebergs pool by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1210305b by François D, on Flickr

20180114-DSC_0798 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

IMG_20180318_115955 by Julian Chein, on Flickr

Sydney by Neil Holden, on Flickr

...The Summer View.... by Mario Bekes, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Rest here a bit by Stray Toaster, on Flickr

DSC_8852 by Hong Z, on Flickr

Wave Power by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydny by Laszio Bilki, on Flickr

Sydney by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

07 16 Sydney by Dave Morton, on Flickr

Weekend Catch Up by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Funhouse by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Australia, If Paris is a city of lights, Sydney is the city of firework by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney City Break by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

A blush of dawn, Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Milsons Point Sydney by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

_DSC0410 by Oscar Au, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by jlauret, on Flickr

SIdney : Bottom-Up by Hervé Marchand, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Erich Anderson, on Flickr

Dinner at Bennelong by Jason Tong, on Flickr

DSC01065 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Alone, St Andrew’s Cathedral, Sydney Australia by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Sydney2018-5 by Abhaye Madhok, on Flickr

Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Sydney2018-490 by Adam Lee, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2018 by niggyl, on Flickr

Untitled by mharrisongallagher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Dawn by Eric Emerson, on Flickr

MO-6089, Lee Street, Sydney, September 8th 2014 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

171228-0817-D850.jpg by murray, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House 11/08/12 by tco1961, on Flickr

Lightning by Hongyi Jiang, on Flickr

Barangaroo skyline by B3nny2099, on Flickr

20180224-IMG_9195 by Scott Gibbons, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

P1266911B (S) by Michael, on Flickr

Manly Council Office, Manly, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

180119-5684-XM1.jpg by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

IMG_9802 by Dan Chee, on Flickr

Sydney . Skyline by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

Queen's Building by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Lines by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Mall by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Druitt Street by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Found a fence. by westernthunderer75, on Flickr

Meeting by amateuraustralian, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

19961110-001 Australie Sydney Bondi Beach by Secutor B, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Archibald Fountain by Michael Rawle, on Flickr

Sydney.. by Steev Selby, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Sydney Hyde park by Yuliia Allen, on Flickr

Sydney by Yuliia Allen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2019 by mornnb, on Flickr


Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2019 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras 2019 by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Market Street, Sydney by Paweł Dziepak, on Flickr

Haymarket, Sydney by Paweł Dziepak, on Flickr

_MG_2265.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Chatswood oval by Pete The Poet, on Flickr

SYDNEY NSW AU - University of Sydney (#01 of series) - Sydney AU 18Jul2015 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Woolloomooloo by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sunset Skyline 12-02-19-38 by Ed Dear, on Flickr


The Rocks, Sydney by Paweł Dziepak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hyde Park, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

Antipodean resonance by Nikos Liapis, on Flickr

Transition.....Darlinghurst, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

SYDNEY AU in AUTUMN 2016. TRAFFIC UNDER THE BRIDGE (#355 in series) 21Apr2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Carnival Spirit Cruise Ship docked at Circular Quay by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Traffic Management in Melbourne by Tony Santiuste, on Flickr

Fishing boats at rest on Sydney’s Blackwattle Bay with the ANZAC Bridge behind by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

One Central Park by guy clift, on Flickr

20180917_0016.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Santa in Bikini by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

At the center of the CBD by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

230 Sussex Steeet Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Some more details of the Sydney Town Hall, city and St Andrew's Cathedral by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Australian Aboriginal Flag by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Sydney - Cloudy sunrise by Petr Petr, on Flickr

Sadly the huge clown face was covered by Tiago Silva, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Alternative by amateuraustralian, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Marie-Christine Rufener, on Flickr









2019 George Street, Sydney on Flickr









2019 North West Metro Opening on Flickr

Australia, If Paris is a city of lights, Sydney is the city of firework by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Classic Views by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Reflections by Trent Bartley, on Flickr

DSC_0480_2 by alfste, on Flickr

Sing Your Heart Out by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2430 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Falling by boyd1960, on Flickr

DSC_0446_2 by alfste, on Flickr

Mirrored reflections. by Ian Ramsay, on Flickr

Sydney NZ7_2210 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasdair-d/47745410841/ on Flickr
Balmain East Wharf by Porta_Fortuna, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/47011058084/ on Flickr
Sydney Metro North West. 12.5.2019 by Tim, on Flickr








MacLeay Street, Potts Point on Flickr
Skyline by Romain Tilhac, on Flickr
Mystery Girl by david watson, on Flickr

VIVID! Sydney Opera House by Aquib Mugdho, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

christos-greece said:


> Falling by boyd1960, on Flickr


Wrong city...


----------



## christos-greece

We all dance to our own tune by david watson, on Flickr

Chromatic harmonies by Nikos Liapis, on Flickr

Observatory - Part 2 by Cristina Garcia, on Flickr

20180917_0018.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr

Cruising Sydney Harbour by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Alper Ozturk, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Science House Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8869.jpg by Thor Anders Aarhaug, on Flickr

View From The Top by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

Sydney by Isabell Schulz, on Flickr

Cruise Ship by SteFou!, on Flickr

20140608-Vivid 2014-8412.jpg by Christopher Bounds, on Flickr

Sydney Tower Eye by Jen Beck, on Flickr

Bondi Graffiti: Sydney, NSW by John.Johnson.15, on Flickr

Manly beach, Sydney summer 2018-19 #732 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr

Manly beach, Sydney, summer 2019 #26 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180917_0016.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr

‘A champion is afraid of losing. Everyone else is afraid of winning.’ - Billie Jean King by guy clift, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

sun-seeker by the fountain by Christine Lynch, on Flickr

IMG_9802 by Dan Chee, on Flickr

north sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Carnival Spirit Cruise Ship docked at Circular Quay by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

So much for dawn colours by Sydney Harbour - another cloudy morning with purple hues by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

weary duo by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Sunny Day at Quibaree Park by Philip Terry Graham, on Flickr

SYDNEY 18' by Nina Petit, on Flickr

DSC_3062.jpg by Esteban Miranda, on Flickr

DSC00756 by bubusbubus, on Flickr

Sunset under the bridge by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Untitled by fozoin, on Flickr

Sydney Laneway by Richard, on Flickr

2018-09-18_2248-35a P!nk concert at Qudos Bank Arena Olympic Park by David Johnson, on Flickr

sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

180121-5822-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

[email protected] by Priz_Matik, on Flickr

DSC_0459_2 by alfste, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2422 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

@ Sydney, Australia by Gaurika Wijeratne, on Flickr

Sydney by Lizzy Twist, on Flickr

Sights Set by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

DSC_0449_2 by alfste, on Flickr

Sydney NZ7_2237 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6126 1 by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

8606 rolls through Harris Park - video by highplains68, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House sunrise by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Back Street by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

21. Sydney Tower by Fifille_Rachel, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia. by RViana, on Flickr

Penny a Pound by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Sydney Light Rail 2119 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Walk by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Haymarket by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr
Western Corridor by Ashley, on Flickr
Night Time Stroll by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
EY Building by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD by Cheryl Fuerte, on Flickr


A people panolpy by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


DSC_8927 by Jacob Jaeschke, on Flickr


Sunset Cross by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr


Circular Quay by papajoesm, on Flickr


Sydney Centrepoint and MLC Centre by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under Sydney Opera House Framed by He Cheng, on Flickr

Sydney Eye Storm by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney NZ7_2181 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

Weather Wars by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Sydney by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr

DSC00459 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by KTEA2010, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney mid city by Ashley, on Flickr

It's like a jungle sometimes by Ashley, on Flickr

Chelsea v Sydney FC, ANZ Stadium by Dylan's World, on Flickr

Rushcutters Bay by Ashley, on Flickr

SydNYE 2018 fireworks by Ashley, on Flickr

Vivid Macquarie by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Unspoiled Sydney by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Mecca Maxima by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House 18/08/12 by tco1961, on Flickr

DSC01478 (S) by Michael, on Flickr

20180211_222415 by geoff dude, on Flickr

Martin Place Facades by Mark Tindale, on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr

On a damp morning, I cycled over the Sydney Harbour Bridge through Milsons Point and North Sydney and down to Lavender Bay - while not an heroic dawn, it was nice and moody by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr

chinatown by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Shark Island Sunset by Ashley, on Flickr
University of Sydney - Quadrangle by Ashley, on Flickr
untitled by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
Sirius building by Ben McMahon, on Flickr
Newtown by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney by chripell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

On Sydney harbour. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
Sun and Sails by Leigh Williams, on Flickr
Sydney Architecture 2016 - WALSH BAY . ARTS & COMMERCE (#478 in series) - Sydney AU 07Mar2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
sydney, may 2016 by Roly, on Flickr
Crossing the Flats by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sun and Sails by Leigh Williams, on Flickr
DSC02169 by MDRX1, on Flickr
wynyard by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr
blow dry by guy clift, on Flickr
Vivid Sydney Opera House by Mark Davies, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Adina by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

2 plus 1 by Michael Rawle, on Flickr

A Different View by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Monsteria bordering St Mary's Cathederal, Sydney by zassle, on Flickr

White Sails by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Australia_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr

Lloyd Rees Fountain on Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

DSC06200 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

SYD18 114 by Thierry, on Flickr

Dinner at Bennelong by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Bondi Swimmers by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr

Skyscraper by david watson, on Flickr

Untitled by fozoin, on Flickr

Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Former Plaza Theatre, 600 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr
Former Bank of Australasia building, 553-555 George Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Metropolitan Hotel, 244 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Fayworth House, 379-383 Pitt Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
40 years of Martin Place Martin Place Martin Place by Dean Jones, on Flickr








Vivid Sydney on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbour cruising by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Jeffrey Street Wharf by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Ferries and the house by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Chaos by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Big wheel and a big bridge by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Weddings under the bridge by Rob Harris, on Flickr

up in lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney Pride! by Jason Tong, on Flickr

sydney_australia by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by CJL_Photography, on Flickr

Bus Stop beauty by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

SHG 110 by Thierry, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Harry's Cafe de Wheels by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr


Towards the Sails by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2019_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

View from Mrs Macquaries Point by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Fika By Cuppa Flower by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney from Bradleys Head by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

SYD_14_201902 by Tram Photos, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Lavender Bay 8198 and 399_ by george nuich, on Flickr

barangaroo people 895 and 380 by george nuich, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr

Bondi-Beach (13) by 17度C的黑夜, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

UTS Central Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by papajoesm, on Flickr

Vivid Opera House by papajoesm, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Museum Piece by Aldo Pena, on Flickr

Time Is On My Side by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Mardel lHouse | 287-289 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Queen Victoria Building, is a late nineteenth-century building which now houses a shopping mall by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2431 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Bahamas/Norway/Australia mash up by boyd1960, on Flickr

Vivid lights, 1 by Romain Tilhac, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Night Moves by david watson, on Flickr

60 Bathurst Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Kaz Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Walking down lanes near Oxford St, Sydney! by spelio, on Flickr

The Rocks, Sydney by David Serjeant, on Flickr

Sydney Eye by Randy, on Flickr

Harry's Cafe de Wheels by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr

Harry's Cafe de Wheels by Jonesy's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Fort Denison on Flickr

QVB, Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney Open 2017 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney Icons by Thomas Bulic, on Flickr

Deckers in the Night by Thomas Bulic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

super hot day by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Ultimo Haymarket 2018 by nicephotog, on Flickr

The Rocks, New South Wales, Australia by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael Trent, on Flickr

Vivid 2018 by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Untitled by Andy, on Flickr

Winter's Coming by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Syndey Opera House and Skyline. by Michael Dubinski, on Flickr

sydneytocairns_4 by Daniel DiMarco, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney. by Brook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Sunset by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

1 Bligh Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Sebastian Herold, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2426 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Ferry "Charlotte" approaching Milsons Point by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Vaughan Bromfield, on Flickr

DSC_0470_2 by alfste, on Flickr

front row by guy clift, on Flickr

Sights Set by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Evening Stroll by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

urban life by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


Rose-Tinted Silhouettes by Unoriginally Unique, on Flickr


Sydney skyline including icons Harbour Bridge and Opera House by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr


Sydney sunset by Reza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Andrew's UC, Launch of Stories from the Honour Boards Website IMG_7870 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael Trent, on Flickr

Opera House cool tone. by Brook, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Goodnight Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Passing through by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

180303-6886-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EF50mm f/1.2L USM & Canon EOS 5D Mark II: Metropolitan area, Night, Metropolis, City, Urban area, Human settlement, Cityscape, Downtown, Architecture, and Lighting. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr

QVB, Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

QVB, Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr

Sidewalk cafe by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Volendam, Circular Quay, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

sun-seeker by the fountain by Christine Lynch, on Flickr

Antipodean resonance by Nikos Liapis, on Flickr

IMG_9813 by Dan Chee, on Flickr

Over the Top! by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

SYDNEY AU in AUTUMN 2016. THE BRIDGE (#358 in series) 24Apr2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney . Skyline by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

20180917_0016.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milson's Point by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Unspoiled Sydney by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Sydney by KTEA2010, on Flickr

Night Photography by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr

Taking a Tour by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

New Years' Eve Eve by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Afternoon Delight, Sydney Skyline by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge nestled below the ANZAC Bridge by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Relaxing Bondi by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

P1277618A (S) by Michael, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy

I went to Sydney in september 2017 and absolutely fell for the place  I'll be back this september. Can't wait, great selection of pictures here


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

well suited by guy clift, on Flickr

20190322-2019-03-22 11.00.14-2 by kenys2016, on Flickr

Sunset @ Rose Bay by Marian Pollock, on Flickr

_DSC5897 by Scott LaPierre, on Flickr

20190322-2019-03-22 16.50.05-2 by kenys2016, on Flickr

when your day is long by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by david watson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jamies Flyin, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney city at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Opera house and Harbor bridge by lei shi, on Flickr

View of the historic Pyrmont Bridge by Victor Wong, on Flickr

2018-10-30_01-26-38 by TKBonz, on Flickr

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr

NEK01399 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney, June 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr

Splayed Corner, Surry Hills, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

lager than life by guy clift, on Flickr

Shhh.... by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Bradleys Head Lighthouse by andrew milling, on Flickr

Sirius Building by Ben McMahon, on Flickr

Vivid_2019 by andrew milling, on Flickr

Vivid_2019 by andrew milling, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Great photos of a very photogenic city.

Melbourne calling though...

Dumb outdated question: did they ever fix the operahouse acoustics? Probably.


----------



## christos-greece

The Queen Victoria Building, is a late nineteenth-century building which now houses a shopping mall by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Friends by amateuraustralian, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Sydney_2018 10 23_2434 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Vivid lights, 1 by Romain Tilhac, on Flickr

A portion of the city by Cristina Garcia, on Flickr

Lightning over Sydney by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Bondi Beach-goers: Tamarama Beach, NSW by John.Johnson.15, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

No Standing At Any Time by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr
Not Complete Without the Bridge. by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr
Old Money by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr
Kings Cross by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Sydney Architecture 2016 - HERITAGE (#520 in series) - Sydney AU 12Mar2016 sRGB web.jpg by JAYKAY144, on Flickr
Oblivious by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr
Ferries by Nick, on Flickr
Winter Evenings on Observartory Hill by Paul Wootton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Noisy Opera House. by Drew Harrison II, on Flickr

Sydney Summer Sunsets by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2019_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

Sydney harbourin Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

255 George Street (NAB House) and 259 George Street (Suncorp Place), Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Jeffrey Street Wharf by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Blue Bridge by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Mardell House | 287-289 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney from Lavender Bay by george nuich, on Flickr

Bus stop beauty by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

British Medical Association Building, 135-137 Macquarie Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

810-812 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Reza, on Flickr

8 Chifley Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Late in Wynyard station by louis ARNAUD, on Flickr

NSW Sports Club, 10 Hunter Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Ho Jiak Nights by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney’s Darlinghurst by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy People in Sydney by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Ho Jiak Nights by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

up in lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Vivid festival of Light by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Jeffrey Street Wharf by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Round Harbour by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

EF50mm f/1.2L USM & Canon EOS 5D Mark II: Metropolitan area, Night, Metropolis, City, Urban area, Human settlement, Cityscape, Downtown, Architecture, and Lighting. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

Sydney Centrepoint and MLC Centre by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

State Library of New South Wales by Rob Harris, on Flickr

EY Building by Ashley, on Flickr

DSC_4601 by Hash Flash, on Flickr

Royal Shopping by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr

Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr

Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr

Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr

Eastern Distributor Long Exposures by Dylan Schumacher, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge, Cahill Expressway by Rob Harris, on Flickr

20/365 by Paul Amestoy, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYC 111 by Thierry, on Flickr
Intercity in the City by Thomas Bulic, on Flickr
SYC 109 by Thierry, on Flickr
Chamberlain Hotel, 420-428 Pitt Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
Capture the Vivid Moments by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

TRV_3979 by JMPhotosParis, on Flickr

long walk home by guy clift, on Flickr

South from Central by aussiejinjo, on Flickr

Corporation Building, 181-187 Pitt Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Barangaroo International Tower Sydney by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Tourist 1 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 2 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 3 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 4 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 5 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 10 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

Sydney Tourist 11 by Alex Bristol, on Flickr

EF50mm f/1.2L USM & Canon EOS 5D Mark II: Urban area, Snapshot, Pedestrian, Street, Yellow, Transport, Standing, Public space, Sidewalk, and City. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr

empire state of mind by guy clift, on Flickr

Insta by amateuraustralian, on Flickr

Crossing by amateuraustralian, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


Breaching Humpback Whale and Sydney skyline - Popular Inspiration — Designspiration by Arran Green, on Flickr

the daily planet by guy clift, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour from O Bar by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sky Safari by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Mecca Maxima by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House & Harbour Bridge by KTEA2010, on Flickr

DSC01511 (S) by Michael, on Flickr

Untitled by Erich Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney CBD South by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Under the Arches by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Former Skinners Hotel, 296 George, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

SYC 120 by Thierry, on Flickr

SYC 121 by Thierry, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour bridge twilight skyline sunset by mfchmiel, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Birtley Towers by Punkwhistler, on Flickr

Rocks area in Sydney by lindsayholley, on Flickr

Sydney Architecture 2016 - ANZAC BRIDGE GREETS ARRIVALS (#529 in series) - Sydney AU 20Mar2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Circular Quay Sydney by Simon B, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset by Wayne Ling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bondi Swimmers by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr

Blue Bridge by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Untitled by Tiago Silva, on Flickr

Untitled by fozoin, on Flickr

NEK01399 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Former Plaza Theatre, 600 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Weddings under the bridge by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Deckers in the Night by Thomas Bulic, on Flickr

Bondi by David Serjeant, on Flickr

Every Breath You Take by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Bondi-Beach (12) by 17度C的黑夜, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Pitt Street Mall by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr

Elizabeth Street by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr

Market & George by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr

George Street by Karin Gottschalk, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2016 - CAHILL EXPWY at CIRCULAR QUAY . PRE EVENT TEST ( #350 in series ) - Sydney AU 24May2016.TIF by JAYKAY144, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Head - phone ... by street.n.sour, on Flickr
Sydney weekend by Graeme Jones, on Flickr
Sydney Train Station by eggwah123, on Flickr
Rush hour - Railway Square by Tim J Keegan, on Flickr
Sydney Train Station by eggwah123, on Flickr
Lavender Bay, Sydney by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lloyd Rees Fountain on Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

SYD18 111 by Thierry, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by cnd, on Flickr

abstract_architecture by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

White Sails by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Vivid 2018 by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2019_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by David Serjeant, on Flickr

Street beauty @ bus stop - Christmas day special by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr

Bondi-Beach (15) by 17度C的黑夜, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney downtown by Colin Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

XP2013-XP2018 by damoN475photos, on Flickr

Redfern by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jamies Flyin, on Flickr

Nightscape International Towers 1, 2 and 3. Sydney Australia by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Jonathan LE BLANC, on Flickr

Sydney City night by lei shi, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by david watson, on Flickr

Sydney2018-024 by Adam Lee, on Flickr

At the Australian National Maritime Museum by Victor Wong, on Flickr

DSC_0128 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Fifty by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


Light Trails by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


Sunset over Sydney Opera house by Vinay Kumar, on Flickr


Vivid Sydney 2016 - THY SIRENS BLUE AT EVE ...ars victrix ( #114 in series ) - Sydney AU by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Wynyard Walk, Sydney by Dinusha Ratnaweera, on Flickr

DSC00784 Wynard Station by Ed Dear, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Central, Central, Cent on Flickr

A Technicolour Terrace by Unoriginally Unique, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Golden sunrise by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr

Lavender Bay, Sydney by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

DSC06173 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by cnd, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jason Tong, on Flickr

An Icon by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

UTS Central Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Mardell House | 287-289 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr

Late night on the Harbour Bridge by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

sydney close up by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Night Time Glow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cockle Bay Wharf by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sky Safari by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Art Gallery of NSW, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Art Gallery of NSW, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Customs House, Circular Quay by Peter, on Flickr

Justice and Police Musuem, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by KTEA2010, on Flickr

Sails under steel by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr

DSC01508 (S) by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

Sculpture By The Sea 2018, Bondi. by John Morris, on Flickr

Sydney by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Albion Place Hotel (Former Vine House), 531-535 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

DSC00094 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

White Rabbit Gallery by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Just the way it is by david watson, on Flickr









Kirribilli McDougall Street on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by david.kleinz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House Sunshine Framed by He Cheng, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by terry joyce, on Flickr

Night Photography by Prishan De Silva, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Lucid Sydney Silhouette by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Train in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Departure by Joshua Nicholson, on Flickr

Onboard moving suburban train passing Museum Station by Victor Wong, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing by street.n.sour, on Flickr

a colourful icon by guy clift, on Flickr

Sirius building by Ben McMahon, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jason Tong, on Flickr

DSC01070 by Marco pini, on Flickr

Observatory - Part 2 by Cristina Garcia, on Flickr

Sunset Sydney by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

Met Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Central Station Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

TRV_4540 by JMPhotosParis, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DSC00072 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Former Clarence Bonded and Free Store Building, 139 Murray Street, Pyrmont by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Summer - COMINGS & GOINGS OF SYMMETRICAL FERRIES ( #33 in series ) - Sydney AU 10Jan2016 sRGB web by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

DSC00839 Barangaroo Sydney Harbour by Ed Dear, on Flickr

DSC00078 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr









GPO Tower on Flickr

Sydney Shopfront by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Bradley' head, Sydney by Udayan Ojha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Opera House during blue hour by Josep M., on Flickr

QVB, Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr

Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Tram tests in George street (5) - Sydney NSW - 2019 by nicephotog, on Flickr

...smokey days... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Sidewalk cafe by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Front court of the Australian National Maritime Museum by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Tram passing in George street Sydney being tested on the new lines - Sydney NSW 2019 by nicephotog, on Flickr

P1410638 by John Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

5.12.2019 Sydney Smoke: Central Station 3.56pm by dominotic, on Flickr

Martin Place by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

DSC00992 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Ovation emerges 5 by Phillip, on Flickr

IMG_6061 by Damen Pearce, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset by B3nny2099, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1410635 by John Pitts, on Flickr

Up Where We Belong by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Sydney Mint by Rob Harris, on Flickr

PLATINUM VIEWS by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr

The Bridge Walk by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge View by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

Sydney - The umbrella by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

The Rocks by Mariasme, on Flickr

QVB " X Colours " by Didi Kusnadi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Bridge to the City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


DSC01160-Sydney Harbour by Ed Dear, on Flickr


Sydney through the smoke haze by Ashley, on Flickr


Sydney Architecture 2016 - THE ASTOR'S NE CORNER ( #160 in series) - Sydney AU 08May2016 by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

The Path by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Green top, yellow building by Nick O'Malley, on Flickr


Sydney Architecture 2016 - SUMMERS LAST SUNSETS ( #74 in series) - Sydney AU 28Feb2016 by JAYKAY144, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Opera House during blue hour by Josep M., on Flickr

Sydney downtown by Colin Parker, on Flickr

EF50mm f/1.2L USM & Canon EOS 5D Mark II: Metropolitan area, Metropolis, Night, City, Urban area, Cityscape, Human settlement, Downtown, Landmark, and Light. by Kenneth Reitz, on Flickr

LIKE no PLACE on EARTH by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

O Bar and Dining, Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

O Bar and Dining, Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr

The Mad Hatter by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of Christmas by John Morris, on Flickr

Lights of Christmas by John Morris, on Flickr

Lights of Christmas by John Morris, on Flickr

Lights of Christmas by John Morris, on Flickr

Lights of Christmas by John Morris, on Flickr

City Trails by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney Streets @ Night by Edgar Alejandro Anzaldúa Moreno, on Flickr

Castlereagh and Park Street, Sydney by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Quiet corner by George Livanos, on Flickr

Sydney Winter - Fake Snow by Seán Diver, on Flickr

P1410637 by John Pitts, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney bushfire smoke on George St by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Drummoyne sunrise by Damen Pearce, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Susan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

OPERA-HOUSE by B3nny2099, on Flickr

Barangaroo Walk by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Gasworks Bridge on Paramatta River by Simon B, on Flickr

keepers of secrets by guy clift, on Flickr

Crown Hotel by Eddy Summers, on Flickr

Sydney's eastern beaches by Ashley, on Flickr

Scenes from a Bar by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Sitting by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy

Great selection of pictures, I love Sydney  visited in 2017 and september this year too from the UK. Will definitely be coming back.


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbor by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr

Lloyd Rees Fountain on Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney - Dover Heights by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr

DSC06200 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

SYD18 114 by Thierry, on Flickr

Dinner at Bennelong by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Bondi Swimmers by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr

OPERA-HOUSE by B3nny2099, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

_RJS8504 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

19 - clapham junction by guy clift, on Flickr

artist impression by guy clift, on Flickr

20191015 006 Celebrity Solstice by Wes Albers, on Flickr

New Trams are now in service Sydney CBD - George street Haymarket area - Mid December 2019 by nicephotog, on Flickr

Omina residential building by Lindsay Webb, on Flickr

Sydney: glimpse of the CBD from the Royal Botanic Gardens across Farm Cove by tanetahi, on Flickr









Xmas Down Under by Ebroh, on Flickr

Sussex St by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

hermit bay, april 2016 by Roly, on Flickr

Chippendale by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

A view from high up by Ashley, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Barangaroo House, Sophisticated Treehouse by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Framing Milson's Point by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Crossing by Duncan Grant, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

Sydney - The umbrella by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

A view of the iconic Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Photoshoot at Darling Hotel in Sydney on November 1, 2012 by kendalljenner.my.id, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Tree by Ebroh, on Flickr

Music by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr

You don't say! by Mariasme, on Flickr

_IMG6383 by Ray Allen, on Flickr

The lightsof Christmas�� by RobbieSydney Photography, on Flickr

Well worth a stroll through this historic arcade The Strand Arcade,Sydney (1 of 3) by Norman Orly, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_IMG6387 by Ray Allen, on Flickr


Mother and daughter by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr


Sydney Harbor by Susan Taylor, on Flickr


Sydney Summer by Francis Johns, on Flickr


_RJS8544 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


500px Photo ID: 92586943 by DaDa 1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

QVB, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Christmas Time by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Temper tantrum by Andy Michael, on Flickr

DSC_0821 by David Gallo, on Flickr

City Hall by sccart, on Flickr

George St._171215_33071-Edit by Donald Gould, on Flickr

Christmas Time in Sydney by andrickthistlebottom, on Flickr

Canada Place Plaza & the Pan Pacific Vancouver Hotel by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

Festive Constriction by Comfy King, on Flickr

Friday afternoon on Martin place, Sydney by matt bidgood, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## mobus

DSC00260 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Borrowdale by scottie tanner, on Flickr

20191220 Sydney-0563 by glinn., on Flickr

Shopping by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr

Green building in Sydney by simonrumi, on Flickr

Moments by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr


city of light by Lee Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Wynyard Hotel, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

DSC00105 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

191225_Christmas_Circular_Quay_5834.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

The Rocks in Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr

NIKON D5-2019-12-02 19-43-00 DSC_2609.NEF by Giovanni Portelli, on Flickr

Hyde Park Sydney by Mophoto_, on Flickr

20180508-20-The Rocks historical area of Sydney by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Seale St in Sydney’s Darlinghurst by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Balls Head - view of the city by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rush hour. by Fascinating Imagery, on Flickr

Sydney in a Sphere by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Denis Sharp, on Flickr

Sydney Botanical Gardens by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House during blue hour by Josep M., on Flickr

White Rabbit Gallery by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Night Cityscape by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Manly Beach by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

Duet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Bondi to Bronte, Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_MG_1176 by Andžs T., on Flickr









Coogee Beach on Flickr

Abbotsford Boat Shed by scottie tanner, on Flickr

Sydney Ferries "Sirius" First Fleet Class by scottie tanner, on Flickr

Sydney Views by Michael Graham, on Flickr

Barangaroo Walk by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Darling St Anglican Church, Rozelle, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

P1210615 by acb, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

View over Railway Square, Chippendale by FotoSleuth, on Flickr

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Chippendale by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Next Stop BONDI JUNCTION by Norman Orly, on Flickr

DSCF5313 by bob crawshaw, on Flickr

180630 - Sydney - Bondi Beach -8881 (Farewell-photo of an amazing tour) by Achim Brockers, on Flickr

Sydney Views by Michael Graham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Electricity Sub Station, Newtown, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Sydney Architecture 2016 - SYDNEY HARBOUR SUMMERS END ( #76 in series) - Sydney AU 28Feb2016 by JAYKAY144, on Flickr

Sunset Sydney by Udayan Ojha, on Flickr

Happy New Year, folks! by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anticipating 2020 by Robert Rath, on Flickr

Credit...Reuters 2020 New Year’s Fireworks over the Sydney Opera House and Sydney Harbour Bridge in Australia. by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

Welcome 2020! by Matt Burridge, on Flickr

Multicolour Sydney by Matt Burridge, on Flickr

Sydney Fireworks 2020 by Matt Burridge, on Flickr

Happy New Year, folks! by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

Fireworks in Sydney by Tanguy WALRAVE, on Flickr

Fireworks in Sydney by Tanguy WALRAVE, on Flickr

A view from Mrs. Macquarie's Point by Tembak Hidup, on Flickr

Fireworks in Sydney by Tanguy WALRAVE, on Flickr

Fireworks - Darling Harbour - Sydney by Antoine Chanel, on Flickr

New Year's Eve Fireworks 2019, Sydney Harbour, Australia by Alex Tsui, on Flickr

fireworks by Benjamin Tschetter, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## mobus

St Mary's Cathedral by Eric, on Flickr


Sydney Opera House by Eric, on Flickr

DSC00095 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Float by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

DSC_8760 by Paul Klebanowski, on Flickr

Sydney New Year's Eve by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Fairy Bower, New Years Eve by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

Getting in early for a classic Sydney icons shot before the New Years Eve crowds arrive. This pre dawn shot was witnessed by me alone... tomorrow at this time will be quite different. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Wynyard Walk by Leanne Morris, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge 9pm NYE by nisudapi, on Flickr

Early fireworks, Sydney NYE 2019 by nisudapi, on Flickr

New Years Cruise Sydney by akhil akhilpv, on Flickr

New Year's Eve Fireworks 2019, Sydney Harbour, Australia by Alex Tsui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney NYE Fireworks 5 by nisudapi, on Flickr

Sydney NYE Fireworks 2 by nisudapi, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Planet Earth Images, on Flickr

Sydney Botanical Gardens by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Rush hour. by Fascinating Imagery, on Flickr

Sydney in a Sphere by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

sydney vivid by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Sydney CBD during Vivid Sydney by alexis a., on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Cox, on Flickr

March by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

P1410635 by John Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soaring Upwards by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Empty by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney night cityscape (Sydney,Australia) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

A happy couple visit in Sydney New South Wales by Anek S, on Flickr

sydney opera house by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Crossing by Duncan Grant, on Flickr

Ferry traffic Brisbane River by Lance CASTLE, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

March by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Gothem Sydney- by A. N. Scorsase, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by Roly, on Flickr

VESPA by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr

bondi, june 2014 by Roly, on Flickr

Untitled by Roly, on Flickr

Broadway Beauties: Grace Bros, Model & Moxham Store (Broadway, Sydney) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

The Midnight Star/Homebush Theatre (Inner West Sydney, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney Town Hall. by Mirko Marx, on Flickr









Mall by Ebroh on Flickr


----------



## Aussie Bhoy

From Defence Images.

https://images.defence.gov.au/assets/


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown Arches by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Empty Darling Harbour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Central Park Mall by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Summer Sunset Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

An Exciting Moment by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

White Rabbit Gallery by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney in a Ball by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

north sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Cox, on Flickr

Cross City Driving by Peter Polder, on Flickr

sydney_australia by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Ciao! by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Subliminal by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Hotel by Emily Scott, on Flickr

IMG_20190901_172219 by Samenargentine, on Flickr

Life by Salva Isnipers, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building by Eric, on Flickr

Gowings. by Mirko Marx, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

PottsPoint by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr


live more, do less by guy clift, on Flickr


aIMG_1876 by Susan Beals, on Flickr


Xploring Central by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr









Empire Hotel. Kings Cross. Sydney, Australia on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cute little Tatoo's by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Sydney with Bushfire smoke in the background by James Gabb, on Flickr

Bridge to Sydney by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Rush hour. by Fascinating Imagery, on Flickr

Sydney in a Sphere by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Denis Sharp, on Flickr

IMG_0099 by John Cliff, on Flickr

Cityscape by upoltanvir tanvir, on Flickr

George Street | Sydney | NSW | 001 by Ant Cummins, on Flickr

Circular Quay View by Bob Shrader, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(99) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(11) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(3) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

DSC00074 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


UNSW at Randwick. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


Someone's Watching by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


fly over the night by François m, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Newtown, Sydney 2019 #732 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr









QVB Sydney by Louise Yu on Flickr


The Civic by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


Sydney sunset City view by Bowen Ji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Through The Gap by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney with Bushfire smoke in the background by James Gabb, on Flickr

Quiet Morning by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Golden Sydney by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Landmarks of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Leaving Sydney by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Street art by simonkarpin3, on Flickr

Rainy Darling by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Circular Quay Tram by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

02262020-83 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

St Mary Cathedral Sydney by Muneeb Khan, on Flickr

Chippendale by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Castlereagh and Park Street, Sydney by Marc Hagen, on Flickr

Harbour Lights by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Sydney laneway - Chinatown by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 265436491 by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

bondi beach by scott1346, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(37) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Summer, mid-morning by Chris Agar, on Flickr


Untitled by 
bigboysdad, on Flickr


Just Off Crown by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr


Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


Sydney Mardi Gras by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr


place on the corner by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr









"Last Sunset of Summer", Waverton, Sydney, Australia (February 2020) by Kommie on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Night Cityscape by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Through The Gap by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Ali, on Flickr

White Rabbit Gallery by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Botanical Gardens by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Skyline by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

Sydney by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

up in lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

City Lights | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr

Duet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Newtown by Nick Clark, on Flickr


Martin place, Sydney by matt bidgood, on Flickr


Mahon Pool by Blake Danger Bentley, on Flickr


Sydney by moonrider11, on Flickr


Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


vivid-2019-2 by Felix Wang, on Flickr


vivid-2019-3 by Felix Wang, on Flickr


vivid-2019-6 by Felix Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I slept through the big storm last night, and by first light, the sky over Sydney was clear. This shot is taken from the Milsons Point Ferry Wharf looking across to the city’s downtown and Circular Quay. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Landmarks of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Dec-04 7R402278 by Roy Prasad, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

[email protected] by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

View of Sydney by Liam Moloney, on Flickr

LIKE no PLACE on EARTH (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Sidewalk cafe by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

bondi beach by scott1346, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bondi-Beach (12) by 17度C的黑夜, on Flickr

Sydney summer storm by Phillip, on Flickr

80W_1423 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_1428 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_1429 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_1432 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_1431 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Pirate ship going under the Sydney Harbour bridge. by Borja Llanos, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr

Chinatown Arches by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Melissa & Kenny - Wedding by Jack Chauvel, on Flickr

Bridge to Sydney by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, Australia by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Stefan Lassak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sky Safari by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Dangling by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Ferry Pemulwuy 1 by Brian Rope, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Cirular Quay/Sydney by BenjaminDownes Photography, on Flickr

There was a lot of cloud about before dawn - clearing up now. Sydney downtown seen from Kirribilli by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Glenmore Hotel, The Rocks, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

...green square station... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

_DSC3991 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

18Feb2020 u - Sydney Tower Eye - looking NNE down onto streets - 115829 - 1600px by Holger Sandmann, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Andre Gavrilov, on Flickr

Contingency Row by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

With blue fluorescent light shining out of a car park through besser bricks, the charm of Sophia Street in Sydney’s Surry Hills is further revealed. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I do cop some flak for shots like these - too busy, don’t know what I’m supposed to look at, migraine material. I think the business and visual clutter is a statement about city life. And I like the way it sparkles. This is Sydney’s Cockle Bay. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

“I have measured out my life with coffee spoons; I know the voices dying with a dying fall Beneath the music from a farther room. So how should I presume?” - T S Elliot by Jadeed Khan, on Flickr

Untitled by Chung Kwan Tung, on Flickr

02262020-83 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

Opera House & Harbour Bridge by Ash Singh, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Ali, on Flickr

Day Break at the Quay by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Botanical Gardens by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

Pink! by Edward Howard, on Flickr

Untitled by CJL_Photography, on Flickr

Lady in Red by aka Gerald, on Flickr

MBFWA by Cameron Oates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The horizontal line of lights on the left is the old Pyrmont Bridge, now exclusively foot and bicycle traffic, next is the casino under construction, then Sydney City with the reflection of the scene on Darling Harbour and Cockle Bay in the foreground. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Paddle Steamer by Brian Durkin, on Flickr

Ponds at Royal Botanic Gardens, Sydney by Viv......Thanks for 1 million+ views, on Flickr

Celebrity Solstice skyline view by Phillip, on Flickr

Through The Gap by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Landmarks of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Scenic tree lined broadwalk, Darling Harbour, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 1 million+ views, on Flickr

Seriously upmarket Walsh Bay properties, Sydney Harbour, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 1 million+ views, on Flickr

hangin’ out by guy clift, on Flickr

Mardi Gras Drinks by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Street art by simonkarpin3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20141115-051930-3013_1-3014_1-3015 by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building (QVB), Sydney by PJMixer, on Flickr

Sydney skyline in the Central Business District (CBD) by Victor Wong, on Flickr

HMB Endeavour replica moored to a pier on Pyrmont Bay by Victor Wong, on Flickr

View of the tall Sofitel Hotel at Darling Harbour by Victor Wong, on Flickr

HMB Endeavour replica moored to a pier on Pyrmont Bay by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Restored Tall Ship James Craig (1874), Sydney Heritage Fleet by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney, Queen Victoria Building by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr

250377691 by PCCommercial, on Flickr

Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) building by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by DaDa1127, on Flickr

IMG_3892 by Trevor Warry, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Castle Guardians by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

The underbelly by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Sydney City 3 by Reno Siradze, on Flickr

Sydney City 2 by Reno Siradze, on Flickr

Sydney City 4 by Reno Siradze, on Flickr

Sydney City 6 by Reno Siradze, on Flickr

Sydney City 7 by Reno Siradze, on Flickr

Opera Sydney by marin tomic, on Flickr

Sydney sunset 1 by blood puddle, on Flickr

Frozen by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

02292020-186 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

Lucky by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Leamington Rd by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr

Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney Trains 23 March 2020 by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Social Distancing Done Right by bigboysdad, on Flickr









Cheeky Sunday Afternoon, Manly

Sydney Masonic Center (Sydney, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

North Sydney cityscape reflects on, and lights up the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

80W_1509 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_2179 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

80W_1676 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_1657 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_2851 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_2873 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Untitled by Vee Morgana, on Flickr

DSC03462 by EthanSmart, on Flickr

sydney street photography by Richard Heersmink, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall, Sydney by Shan Yew, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

_DSC9606 by Yoon Venaglia, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Clark, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Clark, on Flickr

14 Argyle Pl, Millers Point, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

_DSC9607 by Yoon Venaglia, on Flickr

&quot;Rush Hour&quot; by bigboysdad, on Flickr









DSC_6125 by chcfoto

NIKON D5 - 2020-03-22 20-47-46 DSC_9488 by Giovanni Portelli, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

14 Argyle Pl, Millers Point, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Walsh Bay Pier 8 / 9 with New Crown Casino by scottie tanner, on Flickr

Sydney-4 by Javier Vargas, on Flickr

Sydney-16 by Javier Vargas, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr









Sydney skyline by jacquixly

Celebrity Solstice Docking by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Camminando per Sydney by Eleonora Vona, on Flickr

Pier One Dawes Pt by scottie tanner, on Flickr

Hyde Park by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

2020_0324Australia200769 by Alan Walker, on Flickr

Sydney. by albert bakker, on Flickr

DSC00095 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Interchange_02_3257_v02 by Ian B, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Canon B, on Flickr

The underbelly by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney city by AJ, on Flickr

QVB during shutdown by Ashley, on Flickr

Sydney_day2-5 by Paolo Pellicioli, on Flickr

Light pink clouds over Rozelle Bay And the ANZAC Bridge with Sydney City off to the right. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Guardian of the Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Giving thanks for British justice by Ian Campbell, on Flickr

Night Sydney by Kanako Ogura, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

...ghost city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by supe2009, on Flickr

02253500 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, Australia by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 Martin Place by Ashley, on Flickr

Historic General Post Office building, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Ponds at Royal Botanic Gardens, Sydney by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Multicoloured pigeons feeding on food scraps by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Scenic views of Sydney harbour from Taronga Zoo, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Emirates Airbus 380 tracking the rainbow by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Deserted: Customs House, Circular Quay by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Sydney Tram by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

George Street by Ashley, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Central Station Clocktower by Dylan Bennett, on Flickr

IMG_1299 by Takahiro Suzuki, on Flickr

IMG_1482 by Takahiro Suzuki, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Castle Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr









Wynyard Place

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Taronga Zoo by Greg Plier, on Flickr

85 Harrington Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

The Rocks, Sydney Australia by Martyn Osborne, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House During CoVid-19 Lockdown.....Deserted by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Light pink clouds over Rozelle Bay And the ANZAC Bridge with Sydney City off to the right. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney | Marie-B | Flickr

Pitt St &amp; Martin Pl. by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Alison Redfern, on Flickr

Luna Park, Sydney Harbour Bridge by stephen burke, on Flickr

Hyde Park City Centre Attraction-Sydney-2 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

It’s a clear cool morning and a story of two classic Sydney bridges. The ANZAC Bridge straddling the Harbour Bridge. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Luna Park by 0dhran, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street Lockdown by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

P1280253.jpg by vickydoc, on Flickr

Skateboarding SYDNEY-1 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

P1280151-Panorama.jpg by vickydoc, on Flickr

_DSC4009 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr









The Island by Fintan Magee | Peter Miller | Flickr

A cloudy morning in Sydney. If you look closely in the foreground you can see the wonderful old wharves at Walsh Bay, with some of the city’s towers behind. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seagulls in Circular Quay by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Sydney’s Surry Hills by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Historic General Post Office building, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Parramatta (Sunset) by Leon Sidik, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Quan Pham, on Flickr

_DSC3991 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

Conv66296bb by Matteo, on Flickr

Time to GoPro by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cloudy morning in Sydney. If you look closely in the foreground you can see the wonderful old wharves at Walsh Bay, with some of the city’s towers behind. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

The New M5 - St Peters Interchange takes shape (Clipped from Skyscraper City) by John Cowper, on Flickr

The New M5 - St Peters Interchange takes shape (Clipped from Skyscraper City) by John Cowper, on Flickr

Beautiful statue of St Mary of the Cross, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Fireball bridge by blood puddle, on Flickr

Giving thanks for British justice by Ian Campbell, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - Vivid Sydney 2018 by Brian Kindergan, on Flickr

the Harbour Bridge by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr

Circular Quay by MagyarSteve, on Flickr

...an empty city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

DJ by Trent Cooper, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dawes Point Harbour Bridge by Nisah Cheatham, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

(Australia) Sydney Autumn Sunset by Justin Martin, on Flickr

Covid-19 Recovery Phase 1 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

sydney cbd by ishbel.dunsmore, on Flickr

SYDNEY CBD-FULL by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr

Warungareeyuh or Blues Point is just west of the Sydney Harbour Bridge and looks across to the Walsh Bay Piers in the mid ground with part of the CBD to the left and Barangaroo to the right. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by linda maclean, on Flickr

Barangaroo Walkway to Wynyard by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

(C) 2020 Gerard Blacklock, all rights reserved by Gerard Blacklock, on Flickr

autumn Annandale by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Annandale by Stu.Brown, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall Sydney 93 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

C0EW1731 by Ray Allen, on Flickr

Gladesville Bridge (Sydney, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


Opera House - Sydney - NSW by DanteAC, on Flickr

Nestled near the northern pylon of the Sydney Harbour Bridge is the seldom used Jeffrey Street Ferry Wharf. It is a lonely thing in a busy harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Sydney Laneway by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

DSC03921 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

DSC03933 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

DSC03928 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

_DSC4284 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

_DSC4323 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

_DSC3953 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall Sydney 93 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

...the barber shop... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boardwalk by the Sails by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Beautiful statue of St Mary of the Cross, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for 2 million+ views, on Flickr

Covid-19 Recovery Phase 1 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Darling Harbour in the Round by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

sydney city by AJ, on Flickr

QVB during shutdown by Ashley, on Flickr

Sydney_day2-2 by Paolo Pellicioli, on Flickr

20110304raaf8526970_0493.JPG by Helios Selene, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

69-12 569 Bondi by gcosserat, on Flickr

Aurora Sydney 2017 7 by Phillip, on Flickr

Dog walker at Moore Park with Sydney City View by Centennial Parklands, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Tom McGorman, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney Australia by supe2009, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYDNEY 2020 © | 32 Blocks | Flickr

Sydney Street by eggwah123, on Flickr









XT4_230520_Street54 by Lo, on Flickr
Bronte Baths by Pete, on Flickr

1 Martin Place by Ashley, on Flickr

Covid Sydney by Andrew Phelps, on Flickr

Metropolitian and it&#x27;s cage by Chong Zhe Wei, on Flickr

at Sydney Central station by Twining07, on Flickr









GSP Mon 9 Dec 2019 000035 | Seán O'Brien | Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Barangaroo Skyline | Vince Basile | Flickr








XT4_Street11_090520 | Lo | Flickr
City by the sea by Chong Zhe Wei, on Flickr








SYDNEY 2020 © | 32 Blocks | Flickr
Newtown suburbia NSW by Ian Simpson, on Flickr
L1010821 by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Bondi beach by Ian Simpson, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by Quan Pham, on Flickr
With higher thoughts and positioned on Observatory Hill overlooking the colonial houses of Millers Point and The Rocks, I take in the low clouds cuddling the Sydney Harbour Bridge. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

N02_6774_v3 by Stefan, on Flickr

Barangaroo Darling Harbour by mnrolvr, on Flickr

Vista Street, Greenwich by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney: York Street + Queen Victoria Building by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

DSC03921 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

DSC03933 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

DSC03928 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

_DSC4284 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

_DSC4323 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

DSC04147 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

Love me ... Love my Umbrella by david watson, on Flickr

Street Art - Hickson Road - Sydney/Darling Harbour - 2016. by Eric Dodd, on Flickr

...pyrmont bridge... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbor Bridge at Sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sunset Storm by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Dark Morning by Gregg Hector, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney skyline seen from the Ferry boat by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Darling Harbour in the Round by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

CLS Carpentaria - Unmanned Lightship in Darling Habour by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Central Railway station / Pitt St. by Mike X-d, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Street by eggwah123, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bianca Buitendag by Ricosurf, on Flickr

03031755 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Darling Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney by Paulina Izabela, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Luna Park Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Overhang by Paul Drury, on Flickr

down the road by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr

DSC00243 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Apricot skies at dawn and the Sydney Harbour Bridge. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Finger Wharf 2 by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr

DSC00724 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

230 Sussex Steeet Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Classic Views by Paul Wootton, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Skyline by Romain Tilhac, on Flickr

Back Out and About by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Opera house by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Wrong morning to cycle to the other side of Sydney Harbour with quite a bit of rain about. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

(Sydney) - Late afternoon harbour bridge by Justin Martin, on Flickr

Sydney, NSW by Alper Ozturk, on Flickr

IMG_8869.jpg by Thor Anders Aarhaug, on Flickr

View From The Top by Moritz Lino, on Flickr

20161229_104809 by AussieAngie, on Flickr

Mystery Girl by david watson, on Flickr

Manly beach, Sydney summer 2018-19 #732 by lynnb&#x27;s snaps, on Flickr

Bondi Graffiti: Sydney, NSW by John.Johnson.15, on Flickr

Manly beach, Sydney, summer 2019 #26 by lynnb&#x27;s snaps, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney, NSW by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3991 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr

Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by eggwah123, on Flickr

Sydney Autumn by eggwah123, on Flickr

Sydney Autumn by eggwah123, on Flickr

Syney Harbour Opera house Harbour bridge by eggwah123, on Flickr

Paddington Reservoir by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Surry Hills Streets in the morning by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Sydney Laneway by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

02292020-186 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflection on Water by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Boating &amp; Sight Seeing by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

16r-final-approch-yssy-city by Bizjetman, on Flickr

Opera House by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

City from Circular Quay East by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Queenscliff and Bridge by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Opera House forecourt by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Opera House, COVID desertion by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Opera theatre and concert hall by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

City Skyline by Dominic Freeman, on Flickr

Love me ... Love my Umbrella by david watson, on Flickr

Unique cuisines of Sydney and the harbour cruises serving it. by Aisha Eden, on Flickr

Bondi Beach: Closed due to Virus.......Can you Believe! by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

DJ by Trent Cooper, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by supe2009, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by supe2009, on Flickr

Frozen by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Harbour Lines by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Ciao! by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03072020-129 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

I slept through the big storm last night, and by first light, the sky over Sydney was clear. This shot is taken from the Milsons Point Ferry Wharf looking across to the city’s downtown and Circular Quay. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

SYDNEY&#x27;S CBD - SYDNEY [5] by Dawin Wong, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by The Swag Dot Net, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney - City by Charles Best, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Joël Morin, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr

Sydney by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr

At the Australian National Maritime Museum by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Downtown Black and White by Jason O&#x27;Connell, on Flickr

Sidewalk cafe by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

gesture by guy clift, on Flickr

02292020-186 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney sunset City view by Bowen Ji, on Flickr

Sydney with Bushfire smoke in the background by James Gabb, on Flickr

IMG_0309 by John Cliff, on Flickr

George Street | Sydney | NSW | 001 by Ant Cummins, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Summer, mid-morning by Chris Agar, on Flickr

Coffee Shop Days by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(99) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Sydney Bridge by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Bus stop by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape from Sydney Tower by Macro Cosmos Microscopy, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

The Harbour Bridge casts an evening shadow on the Opera House in Sydney. by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Cityscape by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House (Overcast Condition) by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Dark Morning by Gregg Hector, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape by Kannan2695, on Flickr

Scenic tree lined broadwalk, Darling Harbour, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Smoke On The Water by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Tourists by 0dhran, on Flickr

Summer by 0dhran, on Flickr

Scenic Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

King and Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr









Big Wheel by Rambo2100 on Flickr

King and Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

DSC01502 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Michelle Connor, on Flickr









Lady in red | Rob Skinner on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darling Point and Point Piper, Sydney, October 2015 by sbally. on Flickr

ef_agnsw_supernatural-50_49593545273_o by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr









GSP Fri 19 Jun 2020 000017 | Seán O'Brien on Flickr

Under the Sydney Bridge by Dave Reese, on Flickr

Sydney 2020 by TestamentSFC, on Flickr

Panorama Bondi beach Sydney by Ricky windsor, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh RCG, on Flickr

I’m standing in a light drizzle on the harbour side forecourt of the Sydney Opera House looking across to Circular Quay. The lights on the right are for the currently unused International Passenger Terminal, who knows when the cruise ship will return. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scooter girl by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

cityscape at Sydney by Twining07, on Flickr

80W_3135 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Newcastle City, Australia by 0dhran, on Flickr

02262020-83 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

Scenic Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Harbor Bridge at Sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

...an empty city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney Bondi Beach by Dylan White, on Flickr

03031755 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney skyline in the Central Business District (CBD) by Victor Wong, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-130417-336 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

Bus stop by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by DaDa1127, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-070317-227 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

03031760 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney CBD from Sydney Park by cnd, on Flickr

Saturday Afternoon Feels by 0dhran, on Flickr

DSC01286 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney Opera1499 by Chup, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline Offshore by Kevin Rheese, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Yes, they are Open by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

One30 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge &amp; Opera House by John Cook, on Flickr

Opera House by Dave Reese, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall,benches by Norman Orly, on Flickr

Sydney, Edge of Chinatown-7810 by David Hannon, on Flickr

momentary silence by guy clift, on Flickr

Sydney Town Hall, Park &amp; Pitt by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Broadway by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

View from the North by Michelle Connor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney: Martin Place by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Historic General Post Office building, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Mount Eden by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

24mm Sunset by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Freyberg Place by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Britomart by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Music to his Ears by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Tourist Overflow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by Chung Kwan Tung, on Flickr

Crossing by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Sydney on a summers day. by Sue, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

DSC03921 by Bob Caddell, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83

christos-greece said:


> Mount Eden by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


this is not Sydney, I Believe its Auckland


----------



## christos-greece

Boardwalk to City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney&#x27;s Gardens by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney opera house by Pavel Peroutka, on Flickr

Reflection on Water by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Boating &amp; Sight Seeing by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Sunset Storm by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Finger Wharf 2 by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape by Kannan2695, on Flickr

Sydney CBD, Harbour bridge and Opera House at night - NSW by DanteAC, on Flickr

Goold Street by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Tourists by 0dhran, on Flickr

Sydney City by 0dhran, on Flickr

Untitled by Amit Karmakar, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by Tom McGorman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Voe by Patrick Racklyeft, on Flickr

BLM by Patrick Racklyeft, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

DSC01397 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sunrise kayaking, Sydney Harbour by Mark C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Picturesque Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Under Brisbane&#x27;s Story Bridge (Kangaroo Point, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

Saturday Afternoon Feels by 0dhran, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

City view from Cammeray by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Looking across Sydney’s Farm Cove to the city, with the glow of the setting moon behind the towers. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Untitled by 0dhran, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr

20191027 273 Australia by Wes Albers, on Flickr

Tusculum Street in Sydney’s Kings Cross has some wonderful old apartment blocks (we call them flats). This shot has 2 Tusculum Street on the left and 2B on the right, I wonder what building the people in the middle bit belong too? by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Climate Action Rally Sydney by Kent Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Dramatic Mornings by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

She&#x27;s gone by Punkwhistler, on Flickr

Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr









Sunrise Sydney | Tom Douglas | Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Night Time Glow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

The Big City by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Crossing by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Historias de Sydney by Friday Love, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr

North Sydney Bowls Club and vew by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Through The Gap by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

Running To Standstill by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

City from Manns Point boat ramps by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge Walk by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

street entertainer sydney by Norman Orly, on Flickr

a leisurely sunday afternoon in barangaroo by guy clift, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

DSC00078 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Potts Point - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr

Former City Bank of Sydney and Post Office, 238 Sussex Street, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Dramatic Mornings by Alexander Golder, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

A photo from COVID quarantine. by Daryn Radford, on Flickr

Sydney Opera house by Mark C, on Flickr

Woods Lane is another gem in the alley crown of Sydney’s Darlinghurst. Quiet, nice touches of green and hints of nostalgia. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

The Big City by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warwick Post Office (Queensland&#x27;s Southern Downs, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Berry&#x27;s Bay - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr

Sydney&#x27;s Gardens by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Boardwalk to City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Matthew, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Brisbane&#x27;s Story Bridge (Queensland, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

16r-final-approch-yssy-city by Bizjetman, on Flickr

Sydney city under clouds before dawn. What was the highest building once is that little needle over right of centre (Sydney Tower) and the new highest on the left (Crown Sydney). by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

03072020-129 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(3) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Sculpture by the Sea Sydney 2018 by La Lente Photography by Paul from La Lente, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George Street by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by LH Chua, on Flickr

Ferry and Opera House by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

DSC01296 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

nightlife by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stairway to Style by George Georgopoulos, on Flickr

The finger wharf at Woolloomooloo by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Boardwalk to City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Circular Quay by Matthew, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Picturesque Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Garden Frame by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Boating &amp; Sight Seeing by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Attitude! by 0dhran, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by 0dhran, on Flickr

DSC01328 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Strand Arcade - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr

...unexpected moment... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Greenland Centre from Sydney Park by cnd, on Flickr

20200719_153333 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

It is rare to spot a crane asleep under the Sydney Harbour Bridge at dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney City by 0dhran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Guardian of the Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Calm &amp; Quiet Landscape - Milsons Point by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Boating &amp; Sight Seeing by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Peaceful Warm Cityscape by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Cityscape by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

DSC00506 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Woodside in the Adelaide Hills. The old dairy factory from the 1930s is now Melbas Chocolate Factory. It has a good range of old advertising signs on the walls. by denisbin, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

quadrophenia by guy clift, on Flickr

View from the North by Michelle Connor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a leisurely sunday afternoon in barangaroo by guy clift, on Flickr

Watsons Bay. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Radiance OT Seas cloudy departure 2 by Phillip, on Flickr

. by tomhide, on Flickr

A clear pre dawn shot of the harbourside towers of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

The William Jolly Bridge // The Grey Street Bridge (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr

Lovely architecture of Land Titles Office building, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

...a quite moment... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

P1410635 by John Pitts, on Flickr

bondi beach by scott1346, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(99) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watsons Bay. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

DSCF5629_CO by Roger Li, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

646880230 by Michael Nees, on Flickr

Sunset Storm by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney at Dusk by Brian Kindergan, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape by Kannan2695, on Flickr

Barangaroo, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney CBD, Harbour bridge and Opera House at night - NSW by DanteAC, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney after some rain by Roger Li, on Flickr

Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Running To Standstill by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

State Library of New South Wales by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Hong Kong 2018 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr

Sydney - Runs by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

A view of the iconic Martin Place by Victor Wong, on Flickr

P1410637 by John Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Running To Standstill by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Pyrmont Bridge, Darling Harbour by Rob Harris, on Flickr

20141111-045754-1500_DxO by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge Chinese New Year Celebration by Guoju Hao, on Flickr

cruise ship, sydney &amp; western sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Jeffrey Street Wharf by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr

Sydney Trails by Dave Green, on Flickr

Where Is The Love by Wim Kantona, on Flickr

frangipani girl by guy clift, on Flickr

Lady in Red by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Posing at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barangaroo by Stu.Brown, on Flickr

Shrouded by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Carnival Spirit overhead 1 by Phillip, on Flickr

2110 @ Town Hall by Behnam Emery, on Flickr

THIS-SMALL-MOMENT by jacobo Morales, on Flickr

Peaceful &amp; Calm Lake by Farhad TaMjiD Photograhy, on Flickr

Lovely Sydney Harbour Bridge from Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Yesterday was a warm winter’s day, today is another thing. It’s cold!Looking across Blackwattle Bay to downtown Sydney and a crystal clear sunrise. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

San by Pete Dov, on Flickr

Bicentennial Naval Salute vessels at the Woolloomooloo Finger Wharf by Lesley A Butler, on Flickr

Sydney, Draught Horse Cart by Brian Groughan, on Flickr

The Harbour City by Jason Tong, on Flickr

DSCF0475_CO by Roger Li, on Flickr

03031757 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from Waterloo by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quiet Sunday by Alexandra K, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

The Deep Discussion by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Liliana Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yesterday was a warm winter’s day, today is another thing. It’s cold!Looking across Blackwattle Bay to downtown Sydney and a crystal clear sunrise. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

646880230 by Michael Nees, on Flickr

Sydney downtown by Albert Lew, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-1007 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Millers Point &amp; Barangaroo neighborhoods as seen from a ferry-1170 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Harbour bridge and Opera House by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-0884 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-0956 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-0973 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr

Black steel in the hour of chaos. Downtown Sydney and the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Too wet and windy for this little cyclist - this is one of downtown Sydney from dryer times (last week). by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by Patricia (&quot;Pato&quot, on Flickr

Tourist by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Asian couple sit and relax after running in a park in sydney by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Talbot Place in Sydney’s Woolloomooloo used to be called Burraphore St (there is still Burraphore Place parallel to it). I imagine it is named after Matthew Talbot, the famous hostel in his name opened to homeless men in 1938. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

IMG_20200813_185737 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Historic Sydney Hospital, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

SDC11741 by Paul Gosling, on Flickr

It’s early in the day but as I look across Blackwattle Bay to Sydney City, I’m going to make the call that it will be a fine day. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Light Rail in front of the QVB by Gabriel Komarnicki, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Rain by the Harbour by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Central Railway Station, Sydney by Norman Orly, on Flickr

Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Noir est le nouveau noir pour ces trois amis by Paul&#x27;s Pictures, on Flickr

frangipani girl by guy clift, on Flickr

MBFWA by Cameron Oates, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Walk and Talk by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from Waterloo by cnd, on Flickr

Sydney CBD from Waterloo by cnd, on Flickr

20200816_141907 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Misty Walk by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Shepherds Bay view across to Rhodes and Wentworth Point by matthew bidgood, on Flickr

Low Cloud Skyline by Joshua Stanbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peace in the city by David McGinlay, on Flickr

The Howard Smith Wharves &amp; the Story Bridge (South East Queensland&#x27;s Brisbane City, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Transit Systems Scania K310UB Gemilang Eco City Bus m/o 7095 on a 504 to City Domain by Transport Buff, on Flickr

Saturday Afternoon Feels by 0dhran, on Flickr

Kirribilli by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Berry&#x27;s Bay - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

Angel&#x27;s place, Sydney downtown by Mandar Haridas, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Black steel in the hour of chaos. Downtown Sydney and the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Dog walker at Moore Park with Sydney City View by Centennial Parklands, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Duck Lady by Gavin Crook, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Tower by ClementainPhoto, on Flickr

Sydney Autumn by eggwah123, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by eggwah123, on Flickr









Inner City by chcfoto on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kensington Street by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

pond flash 3 (1 of 1) by jeff hankins, on Flickr

Sydney opera house at night by kendall images, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

DSC08272 by Inge Kaiser, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia by Bill J., on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Cameron Adam, on Flickr

Queen Mary 2 by Ramon Kok, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by Jason Nguyen, on Flickr

SAM_1759 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Kinky Boots on Hay Street by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Peace in the city by David McGinlay, on Flickr

The William Jolly Bridge // The Grey Street Bridge (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

bikini girls (icebergs pool) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Bondi People by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Retro VHS, on Flickr

E J Ward Community Centre, Paddington, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Post Office, Woollahra, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Scout Hall, Paddington, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Town Hall, Paddington, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Verona Cinema, Paddington, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Literary Institute, Randwick, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney city by Martin, on Flickr

Views from hotel quarantine. by Dan Quinn, on Flickr

...morning walks... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Bondi Swimmers by BRETT JOHNSON, on Flickr

Next Year by E.W. Cordon, on Flickr

Afternoon at the Bondy Beach by Vladimir Nardin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(99) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Quiet Morning by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney with Bushfire smoke in the background by James Gabb, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Denis Sharp, on Flickr

Sydney sunset City view by Bowen Ji, on Flickr

Rainy Darling by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Martin place, Sydney by matt bidgood, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 265436491 by DaDa 1127, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(37) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

vivid-2019-2 by Felix Wang, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Historic Sydney Town Hall, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Ardrossan Hall (Bowen Hills, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney city by Martin, on Flickr

Views from hotel quarantine. by Dan Quinn, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

HMS Endeavour replica Darling Harbour Sydney (1) by kendall images, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Sydney Vivid Festival 2015 (2) by kendall images, on Flickr

Argyle Street Sydney Vivid Festival 2015 by kendall images, on Flickr

Balmain by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Responsibly Masked by Rachel, on Flickr

Lady in Red by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Vanessa Hudgens by Eva Rinaldi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Darlinghurst - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr

King Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Arc By Crown Group, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Stairway To Heaven by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Historic Sydney Town Hall, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Afternoon sunlight 002 by Neil Paton, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House and the Sydney Harbour Bridge by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Ferry Cross The Harbour by Michelle Connor, on Flickr

Goold Street Central - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour by Graham Haberfield, on Flickr

Scenic Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Opera House Circular Quay Sydney (1) by kendall images, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Sydney Vivid Festival 2015 (2) by kendall images, on Flickr

THE-CITY-IS-A-PAINT by jacobo Morales, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Sydney by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Bradverts, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Walking the dog series: Limited space by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Duck Lady by Gavin Crook, on Flickr

Waiting for haircut by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 Points by Peter Polder, on Flickr

City View thru Safety Glass by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Indigo Slam Gallery Rear Facade, Street View by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Mall by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney (3) by Liv de Jong, on Flickr

20141111-045754-1500_DxO by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Forgotten Songs by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(12) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(11) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Uni &amp; Glebe, August 2020 by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr

Taronga Zoo to Manly, 2020/06 by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr

Sydney, 2020/05 by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr

SAM_1977 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Sydney, 2020/05 by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr

L1007475 by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr

200830_Woolwich_6108.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

George St - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

2020905 Sydney 4.2 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

Sydney in the rain by M.D.Rozen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Argyle Cut, Millers Point, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Sydney Billings by Heart of America Athletic Conference, on Flickr

Lord Nelson Hotel, Millers Pt, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Darling Harb-92 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-63 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-29 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-8 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-93 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-57 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Darling Harb-15 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Limousine Service in Sydney by Marquee Limousines, on Flickr

SDIM0643 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Sydney (93) by Manu GD, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House, Sydney, Australia by Shao-Chen Hsu, on Flickr

How much Driving Lessons Pricing in Eastern Suburbs of Sydney? by learner drivers, on Flickr

Sydney Bondi Beach by Dylan White, on Flickr

Sydney Bondi Beach by Dylan White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Darling Harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney after some rain by Roger Li, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Church of Scotland Offices, George Street, New Town, Edinburgh, Scotland by Billy Wilson, on Flickr

Picturesque Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Chisholm Street view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

P1012281 by Inge Kaiser, on Flickr

Afternoon in Sydney. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Tourists by 0dhran, on Flickr

Untitled by 0dhran, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Bradverts, on Flickr

The William Jolly Bridge // The Grey Street Bridge (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney city under clouds before dawn. What was the highest building once is that little needle over right of centre (Sydney Tower) and the new highest on the left (Crown Sydney). by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

03072020-129 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

02292020-186 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opera House, Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr

Metro Train Station by Tony Gong, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by 0dhran, on Flickr

Martin Place, midday by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

City, 1993 by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Saturday Afternoon Feels by 0dhran, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Graham Haberfield, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

roped in by guy clift, on Flickr

Attitude! by 0dhran, on Flickr

Untitled by 0dhran, on Flickr

Sydney city by Martin, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S E X Y by O D H R A N, on Flickr

Contemplation by O D H R A N, on Flickr

Sydney street by chiao-yin Lo, on Flickr

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr

Sydney by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney Street by Ben Reierson, on Flickr

Every one has one! by westernthunderer, on Flickr

Argyle Lane by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Darling Harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by O D H R A N, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Watsons Bay. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jana by Kings Photography Aus, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

(Former) Dixson &amp; Sons Building (Fortitude Valley, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Cycling in the City by Ian Granland, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Auto Show Babes 2013-4061339 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

The Harbour City by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Downtown Lights by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney dawn cityscape by Allan Lee, on Flickr

Darling Harbour by NKFRG, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset by Cameron Adam, on Flickr

Kirribilli by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by Bradverts, on Flickr

Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Foley Street in Sydney’s Darlinghurst holds many secrets around the themes of music, hedonism and self discovery. While many know of these secrets first hand, few share their stories. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Daniel Cooper (1785-1853) was transported to Australia where he moved from convict to merchant to landowner and was part owner of the Waterloo Flour Mills. This is Cooper Street named after Daniel, it’s in Sydney’s Waterloo named after the battle. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

There is something alluring about a thing built for a purpose, but not used for its function, but rather for my sense of aesthetic beauty. This is the new marina at Sydney’s Blackwattle Bay. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Opera house light trail by Adam Shillito, on Flickr

Newtown, NSW by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney Ferry by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Glowing Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Glows by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Operatic Glow by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Poseidon Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Erected in... by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Blue Harbour by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

M_Sydney by aaron cole, on Flickr

Skywalk Sydney - Sept 2020 by Big Red Group (BRG), on Flickr

IMG_20201001_194116 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Catamaran Whale Watching - Aug 2020 by Big Red Group (BRG), on Flickr

Sydney’s Senior Photos 2020 by Brianna Cox, on Flickr

T12-T9 by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney CBD by Lisa Ridings, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr

Sydney city lighting by Ross Funnell, on Flickr

City Streets by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Freeway Zen by Tim Archer, on Flickr

Sydney by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr

roped in by guy clift, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Surry Hills Streets in the morning by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Bounce by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bondi Swimmers by Brett Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long Weekend Vibrance by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Glowing Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Grand Gates by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Stalks by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Erected in... by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Glows by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Blue Harbour by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

ANZAC War Memorial at Night by HaskelR, on Flickr

NEWS: JUN 29 Funeral of Constable Aaron Vidal by Pete Dov, on Flickr

Under a blanket of cloud and a few hours before dawn, perched on Blues Point, I take in the vista of the north west pocket of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Tram on George St, midday by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Scenic Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

C003080-R1-22-12 by Alexander O&#x27;Dell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

comings and goings by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr

IMG_20201008_190344 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Kings Cross Station in Covid by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

IMG_20201004_155325-01 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Untitled by genericavatar, on Flickr

Untitled by genericavatar, on Flickr

SDIM1029 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Green Light by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Blue Harbour by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

IMG_20200930_184805 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Under a blanket of cloud and a few hours before dawn, perched on Blues Point, I take in the vista of the north west pocket of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

...summer vibes... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

SAM_2931-2 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

...inner west views... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

the submerged water tower prospect reservoir by Ben Wigg, on Flickr

...protection... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Angled angles by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

City lights 🌃 by Leanne Morris, on Flickr

IMG_20200919_190932-01 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barangaroo buildings by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

barangaroo tower by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

Building plants by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

sydney sunrise by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

wikicabinet-anh-Sydney by Dunji Wikicabinet, on Flickr

Crowds at Sydney’s Maroubra Beach - not at 5am! by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Emily Lewis by Heart of America Athletic Conference, on Flickr

Events by Royal Botanic Garden Sydney, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House_Utzon by Eva Wolanczyk, on Flickr

DSC01513 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

IMG_5836_View of Sydney City CBD from The Domain. by Peter Cooke, on Flickr

Customs House Circular Quay seagull flying off by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

P1410635 by John Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CircularQuay_24 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

New and Old in Sydney Australia Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Infinite Irony by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

International Ferry Terminal, Sydney by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Long Weekend Vibrance by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Light and Water by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

October Begins by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

DSC01539 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

DSCF5629_CO by Roger Li, on Flickr

Bondi Beach Acrobatics by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Getting an Inverted View by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

The underbelly by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03072020-130 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in day time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

SYDNEY&#x27;S CBD - SYDNEY [8] by Dawin Wong, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(69) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

Bus stop by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

I C O N S by O D H R A N, on Flickr

ef_agnsw_supernatural-49_49594290687_o by edwardhblake, on Flickr

03031755 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CircularQuay_22 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

CircularQuay_9 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

LunaPark_24 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

LunaPark_31 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

CircularQuay_24 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

LunaPark_8 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

New and Old in Sydney Australia Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Luminessa Media, on Flickr

The Red Door of Elizabeth Bay by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

bondi beach by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Elizabeth Bay Underfoot by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

A Most Iconic Sydney Pattern by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Sydney Shimmer by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Elizabeth Bay Paths by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Cafe Royale by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Architectural Paragon by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Lovely Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Historic ANZAC War Memorial, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

DSCF5629_CO by Roger Li, on Flickr

Watsons Bay. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

DSC00506 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Balmain early morning by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Cute little Tatoo&#x27;s by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Lucky by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

portrait by light. Laneways of Sydney by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Toyota 86 Sydney Skyline by Chibicircles, on Flickr

Blackwattle Bay has wonderful parklands on one side and Sydney city on the other. Spring clouds top off this dawn shot. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by Jean Dominique Martin, on Flickr

Lovely Hyde Park gardens, Sydney, Australia by Viv...., on Flickr

Cockle Bay Wharf [Explored] by Dean, on Flickr

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Infinite Irony by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Light and Water by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Saturday in Sydney by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

DSC00078 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Ruby Les Shoot yesterday morning in La Perouse Beach Sydney by john Haldezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toyota 86 Sydney Skyline by Chibicircles, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Luminessa Media, on Flickr

barangaroo tower by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

barangaroo buildings by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Woolwich by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

Building plants by Simon Gatward, on Flickr

DSC00198 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House , Sydney Harbour , Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

the Harbour Bridge by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr

Light Trails in Sydney by Rick Deacon, on Flickr

wet and wild by guy clift, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by Jean Dominique Martin, on Flickr

Sydney CBD George Street by Michael Watson, on Flickr

Yoga by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

The’Sydney-Ali’ Beach by Ori Liber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely garden statues at Buddist temple annex, Wollongong, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Picturesque Harbour Bridge and Opera House, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Darling Harbour / Sea Life Sydney Aquarium - Version 2 by Dick McLeish, on Flickr

There’s a threat of showers in Sydney later today, so I set out early to take the great cycle path over the Harbour Bridge to get this pre dawn shot of the city from Kirribilli. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 5 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 3 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 1 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 6 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Drone-Services-Sydney-NSW-Pilot-For-Hire-City-View by Drone MyRoof, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

A Night Out by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

George St - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

City View thru Safety Glass by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Indigo Slam Gallery Rear Facade, Street View by Luke Zeme, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Mall by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney (3) by Liv de Jong, on Flickr

20141111-045754-1500_DxO by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Forgotten Songs by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(11) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

509630386 by Study NSW, on Flickr

Walking-2 by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

509630386 by Study NSW, on Flickr

Golden Sydney by hill wang, on Flickr

Sydney Wynyard Station by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Darling Harbour / Sea Life Sydney Aquarium - Version 2 by Dick McLeish, on Flickr

City sunset by Silk Chord, on Flickr

Beautifully sculptured marble lion at Rose garden, Royal Botanic Gardens, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Harbour City by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Nature meets the city by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Somerton Park - Paringa Hall (now Sacred Heart College) South Australia by Contemplari, on Flickr

There’s a threat of showers in Sydney later today, so I set out early to take the great cycle path over the Harbour Bridge to get this pre dawn shot of the city from Kirribilli. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

69-02 Hunter Street 1, Sydney 1969 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr

A Night Out by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Mardi Gras by Anura, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Crowd. Opera house, Sydney, NSW, Australia. Decemeber 2018. - DSC04244 by hubphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Queen Victoria Building by Jimmy Cheng, on Flickr
DSC00079 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Soren Larsen in Sydney by Michael Phillips, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
On Sydney Harbour, by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
_1038988 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Barangaroo Sydney by Sally Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on the Icons by Cushla Monk, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House, 6am before sunrise, winter 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Holloway view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Sifar Always, on Flickr

Brisbane&#x27;s Story Bridge (South East Queensland, Australia) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Golden Sydney by hill wang, on Flickr

Picturesque Barangaroo, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Circular Quay - The Rocks Sydney - autumn Sunday night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

69-02 Hunter Street 1, Sydney 1969 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr

DSC00016 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Fashion Week at Campbells Cove, Sydney by Vince Basile, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Sydney Mardi Gras by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN9145 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

Main trunk roads in Sydney by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9137 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9141 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9133 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9146 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9149 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

Scenic Sydney Harbour Bridge in dawn colours, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Welcome to Sydney by Imtiaz Ahmed, on Flickr

There’s a threat of showers in Sydney later today, so I set out early to take the great cycle path over the Harbour Bridge to get this pre dawn shot of the city from Kirribilli. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Pretty Clontarf beach, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr

New Year&#x27;s Day is very hot in Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Break Time by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

George St COVID by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Broadway Sydney long exposure by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney Tower Eye by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Sydney (Multiple Exposure) by Brett Sheehan, on Flickr

City sunset by Silk Chord, on Flickr

Nature meets the city by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Lismore. NSW. The old Commercial Bank of Sydney in Molesworth Street. Built in 1930. Columns and pilasters and symmetry. by denisbin, on Flickr

Sydney Winter - 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Angel by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney Street Photography by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr

Sophia Street by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

HELLO SUNSHINE by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MECCA by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Hop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Autumn by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Picturesque Harbour Bridge and Opera House, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Sydney cityscape during Vivid festival by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

On Sydney Harbour, by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Circular Quay Winter 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney, Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House. Sydney, Australia by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

80W_2082 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour in summer by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sunset on Sydney Harbour by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

70-608 Bondi Beach, Sydney 1970 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr

BONDI BEACH SYDNEY AUSTRALIA WORKOUT | Max The Body Philisaire &amp; Mariah Stock by Rakib Raihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2008 Sapphire Princess- Sydney, Australia by Elaine&#x27;s Travels, on Flickr

An der Central Station in Sydney by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Abendliche Sydney Cove mit Circular Quay und Sydney Central Business District by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Clark Island im Sydney Harbour vor dem Sydney Central Business District by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Die Sydney Harbour Bridge by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Im Sydney Harbour by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Sydney Central Business District &amp; Opernhaus by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Kirribilli Point in Sydney by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Directions by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Autumn by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

In the time before dawn, and under some light clouds, you can spot several Sydney icons including the Harbour Bridge, Garrison Church and Lower Fort Street. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Break Time by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney Mardi Gras by Anura, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Directions by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSCN9555 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9558 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9561 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9562 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9565 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

DSCN9569 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

Untitled - Leonay (Western Sydney) by Nick O&#x27;Malley, on Flickr

No longer performing the function of part of a world wide movie corporation, the Australian HQ for Paramount Films on Brisbane Street in Sydney’s Surry Hills still has the logo over the door. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

MECCA by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

DSC00023 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Easi by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

20180212-170449-1266926-LR-SG1 by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cute little Tatoo&#x27;s by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Rush hour. by Fascinating Imagery, on Flickr

Sydney sunset City view by Bowen Ji, on Flickr

Quiet Morning by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Night Cityscape by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Sydney Botanical Gardens by Garrett Rock, on Flickr

up in lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

vivid-2019-2 by Felix Wang, on Flickr

Mahon Pool by Balakay, on Flickr

LIKE no PLACE on EARTH (FP4+) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Sidewalk cafe by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Looking right at me by david watson, on Flickr

Say Yes! by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Rocks, Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape at sunset by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

20180227_Sydney_3975 by Linc060, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Build and Grow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy Sunset from Blues Point Reserve by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

DSC00025 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Circular Quay by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Berrys Bay Lookout by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

North Sydney cityscape at night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Standing Still by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

20180212-170450-1266931A-LR-S1 by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney city scape with fog at sunrise by Craig Daffin, on Flickr








Fog around Sydney by Ashley, on Flickr
DSC00077 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
_SAM0513 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr
DSC00002 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Woolloomooloo - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr








Sydney Harbour Bridge by Loraine Blythe, on Flickr
_SDI0274 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr
DSCF4441 by Zac Jenson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glow by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Directions by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney city by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape at sunset by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Orbx – Cityscape Sydney by Antony Steele, on Flickr

Circular Quay by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Harbour City by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

80W_2094 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

DSC00007 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Build and Grow by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Cloudy Sunset from Blues Point Reserve by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

509630386 by Study NSW, on Flickr

décisif: Bondi by the. reluctant photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

200830_Woolwich_6108.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

City View thru Safety Glass by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Forgotten Songs by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Darling Harb-15 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Chisholm Street view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr

Darling Harb-29 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

T O U R I S TS by O D H R A N, on Flickr

Reflecting Old Sydney by Peter Polder, on Flickr

The Rocks clutter by David Price, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

B E A C H - B O D I E S by O D H R A N, on Flickr

Auto Show Babes 2013-4061339 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

2013?


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney 🌇 by Alex Nettleton, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline at Dusk by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sky high by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney opera house by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Spice Alley by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

North Sydney cityscape at night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

20210720-DSC_0534 by PM Clark, on Flickr

Darling harbour Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

One Way by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney lockdown 2021 - Town Hall train station by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

7 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

20210526_4618a Girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4620 girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jesse Streinz, on Flickr

Sydney cityscape at sunset by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

On Sydney Harbour, by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

DSC00056 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sunset On Johnston&#x27;s Bay by Cushla Monk, on Flickr

The Blue Beginning by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

DSC00017 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

H&amp;M by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Barangaroo construction 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

20210526_4621 girl at Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4618 Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Bondi Mist by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

70-608 Bondi Beach, Sydney 1970 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trying to stay under the radar on the fringes of Mardi Gras by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr

Angel by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

DSC00001 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour - night ferry by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Old Sydney town. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

20180227_Sydney_3975 by Linc060, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC00044 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Harbour City by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

DSC00006 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney, Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

DSC00045 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney City by Arthur Chen, on Flickr

DSC00080 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

20210526_4618 Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, New South Wales by Hugh Llewelyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

City Beach by Stephen, on Flickr

Looking across Blackwattle Bay to Sydney city on a delightful winter’s morning - lockdown may not be fun, but getting out for a cycle each morning really helps. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Across Sydney Harbour by Keith Cavey, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

landing at Sydney, Australia - from Air Canada B777-200 by jeffglobalwanderer, on Flickr

Sydney downtown by Colin Parker, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Darling harbour Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Long exposures - King Street Newtown (lockdown 2021) by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

20210526_4620 girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4617 Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4625 lookout by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Australia Day 2021 by Balakay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

sydney opera house1 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Sydney by Yury Prokopenko, on Flickr

Sydney by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by Martin Rosen, on Flickr

SYDNEY by aussiefrensys, on Flickr

Sydney by Nezgsy, on Flickr

TedX Sydney Women by TEDxSydney, on Flickr

Sydney Wilhelm 3 by Bryan Campbell, on Flickr

Posing at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney E by Leon Chiu, on Flickr

Sydney final tattoo sessions by Beverly Yuen Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by New Matilda, on Flickr

Sydney city by Steve Grant, on Flickr

Lovely Sydney Opera House, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Sydney City Aerial Shot by Nathan WTS Photography, on Flickr

Under predawn rain clouds, I cycled down to Sydney’s Bronte Beach, very quiet at 0530, but then the brave swimmers started to arrive!The white in the cloud to the right is light pollution from the city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Scenic Sydney Harbour and Bridge, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

3458 @ Clarence St by Behnam Emery, on Flickr

Sydney-city-of-nights-warm by jacobo Morales, on Flickr

Infinity, Middlesbrough, North Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

South Dowling Street separates Sydney’s Darlinghurst from Paddington. This bakery is on the Paddington side, and like all in the honourable trade, they start their day early. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

City over roof by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Sydney lockdown 2021 - Town Hall train station by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Hop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Surry Hills NSW, 2014 by Jamie Hladky, on Flickr
Sydney NSW, 2014 by Jamie Hladky, on Flickr
_1050859 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Sydney-Australia by New Matilda, trên Flickr
Darlinghurst NSW by Quan Pham, on Flickr
_SDI0352 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney city &amp; harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city &amp; cruise ship by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sky high by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

garden view by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

back side front by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney City Scape by HH Chan, on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sydney City Storm by Steve Bowron, on Flickr

Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

hair tales (sydney) by velco, on Flickr

Sydney City Break by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (Australia) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

bondi beach by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

a deconstructed circle by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
Surry Hills - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr
Circular Quay Tram Depot, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
Lady Herron 2 by Phillip, on Flickr
The Sydney Harbour Bridge. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr
inspired series No.8 ... connection by Olga and Peter Baldock, on Flickr
DSC00832 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Darlinghurst NSW by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Coney Island, Sydney by Stephen, on Flickr
_SDI0352 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Art deco beauty - Elizabeth Bay - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr
Sydney in lockdown..... by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr
Often mistaken for Hogwarts by bigboysdad, on Flickr
Lockdown dawn by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
An evening processional through The Domain, 2018. by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr
Trying to stay under the radar on the fringes of Mardi Gras by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Sydney by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Old Sydney town. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Orbx – Cityscape Sydney by Antony Steele, on Flickr

Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney, Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Circular Quay Winter 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Sunrise Cityscape, Australia by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Cloudy Sunset from Blues Point Reserve by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

DSC00017 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

A Night Out by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

décisif: Marourbra by the. reluctant photographer, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

THE APPOINTMENT by RubyGoes, on Flickr

cityscapes Sydney by William Manning, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor from the Sydney Tower by Dick McLeish, on Flickr

CircularQuay_22 by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Sydney Circular Quay by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

28-G | C6/C14 | International by James Davidson, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Noir est le nouveau noir pour ces trois amis by Paul&#x27;s Pictures, on Flickr

NYC marathon, Oct 2014 - 61 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Stride by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

31 Blagnac, près de Toulouse Deux street-artistes réalisent une immense fresque pour embellir un chantier ANRU2 quartier des Cèdres. by Mémoire2cité Vol 155, on Flickr

Long exposure - city bus by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour - night ferry by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscapes by Jamie Anderson, on Flickr

Please come home by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr

20180227_Sydney_3975 by Linc060, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Clouds over Sydney, Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

street entertainer sydney by Norman Orly, on Flickr

20210526_4618a Girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, New South Wales by Hugh Llewelyn, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Potts Point - Sydney by Gavin Bourke, on Flickr

DJI2_0035-Pano_M1s by Olivier Alard, on Flickr

_SAM0043 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

P1011558 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

P1010016 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

DSC00354 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Pre-Dawn Sydney by Ben Wigg, on Flickr

_SAM0019 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by John Cooke, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Sydney by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney by Dominic McGrath, on Flickr

Sydney harbor by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Sydney by Night by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Bridge by James Jewell, on Flickr

Sydney. by Roberto La Forgia, on Flickr

Sydney beach, Bronte beach by Melanie Lazarow, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Chris Breikss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180227_Sydney_3975 by Linc060, on Flickr

The Sydney Opera House. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Sunrise on the Icons by Cushla Monk, on Flickr

Sydney Cityscape by Sifar Always, on Flickr

Early morning traffic by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Berrys Bay Lookout by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr

Harders Sunset by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline NSW by Steve Allen, on Flickr

DSC00006 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

DSC00015 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Pitt Street Mall Sydney 93 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

0X3A3537-4 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

0X3A9183 by Norman Orly, on Flickr

3B0A82526 by Norman Orly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by D. W, on Flickr

Looking to Barangaroo by Mariasme, on Flickr

Sydney City line from Pyrmont Bridge by Sifar Always, on Flickr

cityscapes Sydney by William Manning, on Flickr

DSC_0042DSC_0007city scapes sydney (17) by William Manning, on Flickr

Light and Water by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Sydney&#x27;s Gardens by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Dark Morning by Gregg Hector, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - Vivid Sydney 2018 by Brian Kindergan, on Flickr

Sydney by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Sydney by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr

Sydney. by Roberto La Forgia, on Flickr

the Harbour Bridge by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Sydney by Jocie Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vision... by Roberto La Forgia, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour with city and bridge in sunset time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

I slept through the big storm last night, and by first light, the sky over Sydney was clear. This shot is taken from the Milsons Point Ferry Wharf looking across to the city’s downtown and Circular Quay. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset City View by Bowen Ji, on Flickr

View point of Sydney harbour by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Sydney: York Street + Queen Victoria Building by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Cityscape from Sydney Tower by Macro Cosmos Microscopy, on Flickr

Back Out and About by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

T O U R I S TS by O D H R A N, on Flickr

...paused city... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-110317-243 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-070317-227 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

Time to GoPro by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

Train long exposure by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Long exposures - King Street Newtown (lockdown 2021) by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

North Sydney cityscape at night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour - night ferry by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Cityscape of Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Circular Quay Winter night 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House, 6am before sunrise, winter 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney CBD City Skyscraper Skyline with Churtch by Edgars Pudans, on Flickr

Untitled by Naseem Buras, on Flickr

Oysters and the City by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

The Rocks clutter by David Price, on Flickr

Newtown Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Code Red by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

A Night Out by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Sunset at Sydney Harbour Bridge by Rick Deacon, on Flickr

Die Sydney Town Hall by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Sydney, Edge of Chinatown-7810 by David Hannon, on Flickr

Clark Island im Sydney Harbour vor dem Sydney Central Business District by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Yesterday was a warm winter’s day, today is another thing. It’s cold!Looking across Blackwattle Bay to downtown Sydney and a crystal clear sunrise. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney downtown by Colin Parker, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour at night by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Harbour bridge and Opera House by Mike X-d, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr

Sulphur-crested Cockatoo by Philip Bouchard, on Flickr

Couple of Sydney icons... and downtown towers. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-060417-405 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-130417-360 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr

20170709_Sydney_0480 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset on Sydney City. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

IMG_0910 by andrew.x, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge and Pyrmont at Blue Hour, glassy by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge and Pyrmont at Blue Hour (20 secs) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge, Pyrmont &amp; some of Glebe Foreshore at Blue Hour (15 secs) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge, Pyrmont and some Glebe Foreshore at Blue Hour (24 secs) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge with Moon at Sunset by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Looking across Blackwattle Bay to a golden dawn with Sydney City in silhouette. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Brisbane - Shrine of Remembrance at Anzac Square. Queensland by Contemplari, on Flickr

Chinatown Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Luck the Easy Way by Troy Shiels, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Directions by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney City Skyline at Dusk by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

sydney city west by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney city by Martin, on Flickr

anzac bridge (sydney city) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney city - Australia by Bhuminan Piyathasanan, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

Sydney City by Steve Bowron, on Flickr

Sydney City of Lights by Brook, on Flickr

hair tales (sydney) by velco, on Flickr

Sydney city - winter night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Bondi beach by Rox, on Flickr

Bondi Beach life, Sydney, Australia by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Lunch with a Vitamin D Supplement by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney by Dylan White, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

christos-greece said:


> Bondi Beach, Sydney by Dylan White, on Flickr


Your random photos are not only too many, but years and years out of date.

This one is from January 2017.

You really should curate recent shots and not use this as a mass dumping ground of crap


----------



## christos-greece

Blackwattle Bay is a great place to catch a Sydney sunrise, here’s today’s example. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

State Library of NSW by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

State Library of NSW by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Approaching Circular Quay by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Heading into the city by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

View from Otto by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Heading home after lunch by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Night cab and rain photography in Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Standing on the Pyrmont Bridge looking across Darling Harbour to the western side of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Layered by light by Simon Slattery, on Flickr

20210213_121051 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

bondi by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

bikini girls (icebergs pool) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

watching the surf by marin tomic, on Flickr

Bondi Beach Sydney, cult sand outdate lowers by Marat EyeangeLion Dakunin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

overpass by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city west by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

brisbane city at sunset by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

storm over brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Kidman’s Terrace by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

friends by guy clift, on Flickr

Brisbane - Shrine of Remembrance at Anzac Square. Queensland by Contemplari, on Flickr

MECCA by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Sydney Mardi Gras by Anura, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

^ Half of those photos are Brisbane not Sydney.

Underneath the radar by Stephen, on Flickr
DSC01280 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
_1061595 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr
Opera House concourse, April 2021 by Mary and Andrew, on Flickr
DSC00656 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Sydney Olympic park by andrew milling, on Flickr
DSCF6704 by Steve King, on Flickr
Red Sails.... by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
_1061487 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city &amp; harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney city - Australia by Bhuminan Piyathasanan, on Flickr

off my cruise ship onlooking the Sydney Opera House. by Alexis Marshall, on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Setting Sun @ Sydney City by Bhuminan Piyathasanan, on Flickr

into the city by Joseph D, on Flickr

Sydney City at Dusk by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

Sydney City Spring Walk by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr

hair tales (sydney) by velco, on Flickr

the call by velco, on Flickr

Sydney by Tim Pethel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sydney Opera House. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr

Sydney by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Cityscape. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Westfield II by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Streets of Sydney by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Barangaroo construction 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

DSC00056 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

snails by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Sydney Streets With An Iconic Australian Landmark In The Backround by Benjamin Downes, on Flickr

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr

20210526_4618a Girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4618 Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Bondi Mist by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Sunset Silhouettes by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Sydney Night Street by S♡C, on Flickr

Sydney by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour bridge by satochappy, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Little Oasis in the City by S♡C, on Flickr

Sydney Lights by ginevrachini, on Flickr

Sydney by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr

Sydney Habour Bridge by Lezlie, on Flickr

Sydney Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Stephen, on Flickr

Sydney Jan 2019 by bigboysdad, on Flickr

white by guy clift, on Flickr

people by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

One Tree Hill by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Greenwich stormy city view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

QVB after Lockdown by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_0910 by andrew.x, on Flickr

Oysters and the City by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Opera house Sydney Australia by detlef klahm, on Flickr

This time of year usually marks the cruising season’s beginning, but Sydney’s Overseas Passenger Terminal is as quiet as a water rat. Pandemics really do change the rhythms of a city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Tower by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney long nights by jacobo Morales, on Flickr

Sydney City Spring Walk by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr

snails-2 by Rod Smith, on Flickr

snails by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney vivid by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydnrey harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney cityscape by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

vivid sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Before Night Starts by satochappy, on Flickr

A Wet &amp; Misty Sydney Morning by Ubutoo, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2018 by niggyl, on Flickr

THE APPOINTMENT by RubyGoes, on Flickr

Posing at the beach by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Noir est le nouveau noir pour ces trois amis by Paul&#x27;s Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney Harbour Bridge and empty chair by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Welcome to Sydney by Stephen, on Flickr

Commute by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Redfern 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney coffee shop by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney lockdown 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr









Vivid Sydney by Mike Gee on Flickr

Long exposure city night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weather report from a Sydney Harbour dawn - all clear! by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

A little rain as I started out before dawn this morning, but by the time I got to the north side of Sydney Harbour, it had cleared up. Looking across Lavender Bay to the city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Opera Australia on Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Blackwattle Bay is a great place to catch a Sydney sunrise, here’s today’s example. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

I do bang on about Sydney, but to get scenes like this every morning by myself is a selfish thrill! by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Crystal clear dawn in Sydney on ANZAC Day with ANZAC Bridge in view. Lest we forget. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

As I cycled across the Harbour Bridge in the dark this morning just after 4am, I could taste the smoke from hazard reduction burns. This shot at 5am shows the the smoke trails licking the towers of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Greenwich Baths view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Polo by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Boots by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

The Growing Skyline by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Circular Quay autumn night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Endeavour. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney City Break by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Surfer Girls by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

a leisurely sunday afternoon in barangaroo by guy clift, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Wolli Creek, NSW 2021 by Chantel Bann, on Flickr

Newtown, NSW (2021) by Chantel Bann, on Flickr

Pastiche by Tom Young, on Flickr

Newtown, NSW (2021) by Chantel Bann, on Flickr

Haymarket by Warren, on Flickr

Gentlemen&#x27;s Hairdresser by Tom Young, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge from Miller’s Point, winter of 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Train long exposure by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Passing lightrail - Sydney City 2021 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bondi to bronte by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

walkers by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city bnw by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

6am by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney opera house by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney cityscape by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney 🌇 by Alex Nettleton, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline at Dusk by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

Sydney City HDR by Sunny ThaiDuong Dang, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

_DSC0498.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

pottspoint-5 by Rod Smith, on Flickr
Harbour bridge with Jacaranda in bloom, Sydney by matt bidgood, on Flickr
pottspoint-2 by Rod Smith, on Flickr
X marks the spot by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
Jacaranda by Serena Yu, on Flickr
Dawn river by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour by Toni McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Beam by satochappy, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset Silhouettes by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Sydney Night Street by S♡C, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney Preparation by S♡C, on Flickr

sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney vivid by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

walk by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

bondi beach by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney botanical gardens by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

नृत्य by guy clift, on Flickr

X&#x27;s back by Shotsby Gun, on Flickr

Manly. Sunbakers and swimmers. by denisbin, on Flickr

Stunning Standardista Sistas by Leorex, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Opposite ends. by CHRIS~LOWE, on Flickr
City walk by Martin, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House Australia. by CHRIS~LOWE, on Flickr
Jeffrey Street Ferry Wharf by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr
City walk by Martin, on Flickr
_DSC0487.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr
Newtown Sydney by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr
Sydney Skyline View by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr
Pre-Dawn Sydney by Ben Wigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbor Cityscape by Dick McLeish, on Flickr

Sunset in Hyde Park by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Greenwich stormy city view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Cityscape. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Old Sydney town. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Circular Quay by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr

The Sun Always Shines On TV by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Who wants to Play? by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

snails close by Rod Smith, on Flickr

snails-2 by Rod Smith, on Flickr

snails-3 by Rod Smith, on Flickr

The Foundations Of Sydney&#x27;s George Street Trams (Circa 2016) by Benjamin Downes, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney, NSW by Benjamin Downes, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

One Way by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

38487 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Sydney skyline old &amp; new by Phillip, on Flickr

Sydney GPO by Tim Withers, on Flickr

Sydney Sunset by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr

Blue City by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Darling Harb-81 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

Dust by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Under and over the Opera House, Sydney by Mark C, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Beach days by Mark C, on Flickr

Protest at Oxford Street by Bruce Baker, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House at Dawn by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr

Circular Quay Railway by David Watson, on Flickr

Harbour Lights by Alexander Golder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

entry denied by guy clift, on Flickr

Ho Jiak by guy clift, on Flickr

Sophia Lane by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Lights by ginevrachini, on Flickr

Sydney by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

City walk by Martin, on Flickr

DSCF0581 by CHRIS~LOWE, on Flickr

Sydney long nights by jacobo Morales, on Flickr

An Evening Expedition by Dylan Bennett, on Flickr

A moody Sydney morning looking across Rozelle Bay to the city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Miller’s Point Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

_DSC0498.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr

_DSC0487.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr

Big Grassy by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

DSC07026 by Mister Teng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anzac Bridge from Rozelle by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Looking across Rozelle Bay to Sydney City under dramatic dawn clouds, but it’s just a show, no rain today. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney City View by Erich Anderson, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge (monochrome) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

20210526_4618a Girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4620 girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4621 girl at Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city &amp; harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

anzac bridge (sydney city) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sydney city by Power J, on Flickr

Sydney City Light Trails by Gerd Kohlmus, on Flickr

Sydney city lights by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lady in Red by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Fearless Finger Pointing Sheila by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Uber Ridesharing by aka Gerald, on Flickr

Sydney by Tim Pethel, on Flickr

Rebekah Wood by Tim Pethel by Tim Pethel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Torbjorn Toby Jorgensen, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by PanzerSoldat, on Flickr

DownTown Sydney by ENZO K PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House during blue hour by Josep M., on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by jdb, on Flickr

Sydney street by chiao-yin Lo, on Flickr

Sydney by Warren, on Flickr

Sydney by Herry Lawford, on Flickr

THE APPOINTMENT by RubyGoes, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Approaching Circular Quay by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

State Library of NSW by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Night cab and rain photography in Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Freddie Jansen, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Sydney by Markus Jääskeläinen, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney Long Exposure by chris&#x27;s Photo&#x27;s, on Flickr

Blue City by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Waiting by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Orange by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Forward by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Opera House at night x2 by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr

Sydney City Break by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Good Morning Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Orange and apricot hues grace the sails of The House. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by New Matilda, on Flickr

SYDNEY by aussiefrensys, on Flickr

SYDNEY by aussiefrensys, on Flickr

City train by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Hop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

40 City Skyline BW by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

22Jan2022 Ball Head lookout 2 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

7 Bridge and Sydney Opera House by Greg Cole, on Flickr

5 SYD Opera House &amp; CBD by Greg Cole, on Flickr

6 Sydney CBD &amp; Harbour by Greg Cole, on Flickr

4 SYD Opera House &amp; Manly Ferry by Greg Cole, on Flickr

1 SYD Opera House by Greg Cole, on Flickr

3 SYD Bridge and Ferry by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Ahead of a warm NYE, Sydney has a clear start. If you look to the right of the bridge, you can see the first light of the day. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Citrus Sunset by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Stormy City by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney S by jwtPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picturesque Harbour Bridge and Opera House, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

There’s a threat of showers in Sydney later today, so I set out early to take the great cycle path over the Harbour Bridge to get this pre dawn shot of the city from Kirribilli. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 3 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 1 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge 6 by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Drone-Services-Sydney-NSW-Pilot-For-Hire-City-View by Drone MyRoof, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

509630386 by Study NSW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dog walker at Moore Park with Sydney City View by Centennial Parklands, on Flickr

opera house and harbour bridge Sydney (11 of 1) by NIL (All Images Copyright ©), on Flickr

Sydney City line from Pyrmont Bridge by Sifar Always, on Flickr

cityscapes Sydney by William Manning, on Flickr

DSC_0042DSC_0007city scapes sydney (17) by William Manning, on Flickr

Light and Water by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

Sydney&#x27;s Gardens by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Sydney Blue Hour by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Dark Morning by Gregg Hector, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - Vivid Sydney 2018 by Brian Kindergan, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Monochrome, Anzac Memorial &amp; Water Reflection, Hyde Park, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

décisif: Marourbra by the. reluctant photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Australia Day 2022 by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Australia Day 2022 by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Australia Day 2022 by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

NWM277 by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

WTN244 by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Perched on the white elephant that is the Albert ‘Tibby’ Cotter pedestrian and cycle bridge, I look to Sydney City on a morning of benign clouds, but rain is forecast. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by water taxi - Campbells Cove and Harbour Bridge by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

No.1 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Stranger #21 - Simon &amp; Esther by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

street by Rod Smith, on Flickr

Stranger #18 - Kiah by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

IMG_6788_v1 by Patrick Elliott-Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Inner City Adventure by David Herd, on Flickr

ANZAC Memorial &amp; Pool of Reflection (2) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Martin Place by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Perched on the white elephant that is the Albert ‘Tibby’ Cotter pedestrian and cycle bridge, I look to Sydney City on a morning of benign clouds, but rain is forecast. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge &amp; Opera House by Nihar Shah, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

22Jan2022 Ball Head lookout 2 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Roman, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by water taxi by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

Travelling north of Sydney - Hawkesbury River Railway Bridge by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

40 City Skyline BW by Greg Cole, on Flickr

daddy come home by guy clift, on Flickr

One Way by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Opera House - Australia 2016 by Ank Kumar, on Flickr

Flags waving on the Bridge. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge &amp; Opera House by Nihar Shah, on Flickr

Berrys Bay Lookout by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

. by tomhide, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge at sunset by Cam Hadlow Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House at night by Cam Hadlow Photography, on Flickr

Orange Rail by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

DSC00040 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Directions by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

20210526_4618a Girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4620 girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Shelter by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Early Morning Light, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

MECCA by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Substation 401 by Aldo Pena, on Flickr

Angel by Streets In Motion, on Flickr









LUNA PARK | Sydney | Saturn1111 on Flickr

Sydney darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Monumental Steps, Sydney Opera House by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Hyde Park Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr









Sunrise at Bronte Beach in Sydney by Keith McInnes

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr









Sunrise at Bronte Beach by Keith McInnes on Flickr









Sydney by John A. Henderson on Flickr









Sydney skyline by John A. Henderson on Flickr

Macquarie Lighthouse Extravaganza by Brian Bornstein, on Flickr

Sydney darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr

George St - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr

George street Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Mall by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

The Old Victoria Bridge Abutment (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney (3) by Liv de Jong, on Flickr

20141111-045754-1500_DxO by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Jay Daley, on Flickr

Sydney Darling Harbour by eggwah123, on Flickr

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

Bondi Beach_2019_02_03_(11) by Juergen Seim, on Flickr

509630386 by Study NSW, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

CBD From Cremorne Point 1 by Greg Cole, on Flickr
One Way by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr
GPO Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney Darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney Darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr
CBD and The Rivercat by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barangaroo Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

Portfolio Candidate by Rachel Marek, on Flickr

Magnificent Harbour. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House at night by Cam Hadlow Photography, on Flickr

Cityscape. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Greenwich stormy city view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Skyline seen from Mrs Macquaries Point during Blue Hour, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

DSC00014 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2018 by Study NSW, on Flickr

TAYLOR by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Beautiful people and seagull (Sydney) by Marla_lu, on Flickr

7BC862F7-46ED-468C-AF78-0BDFFE1F2E61 by Paul Wiggins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What a wet, dark dawn in Sydney this morning. In the foreground is Walsh Bay piers on the left and Barangaroo Reserve on the right, with city towers behind. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

CBD and The Rivercat by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge 2 by Gerry Rudman, on Flickr

Perched on the white elephant that is the Albert ‘Tibby’ Cotter pedestrian and cycle bridge, I look to Sydney City on a morning of benign clouds, but rain is forecast. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by water taxi by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

Walsh bay Sydney harbour- Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr

daddy come home by guy clift, on Flickr

days of our lives by guy clift, on Flickr

tall and tan and young and lovely by guy clift, on Flickr

Sydney Cove Overseas Passenger Terminal by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Sydney by funtor, on Flickr

Dawn at Circular Quay by Xenedis, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Barangaroo Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

st Mary's cathedral, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

st Mary's cathedral, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

GPO Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Barangaroo Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Hyde Park Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

No.1 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney by Study NSW, on Flickr

Stranger #18 - Kiah by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Sunrise selfies by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Fairy Bower Tidal Pool, Manly (Australia) by Andrea Guagni 1 Million, on Flickr


----------



## prp002




----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Sydney by Strüby Patric, on Flickr

Sydney by Martin Rosen, on Flickr

Sydney by Daniel Boud, on Flickr

sydney by duluoz cats, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Lezlie, on Flickr

Sydney by JFP93, on Flickr

Sydney by zbjernak, on Flickr

Sydney harbor by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Sydney. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

SYDNEY by aussiefrensys, on Flickr

SYDNEY by aussiefrensys, on Flickr

sydney by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr


----------



## prp002




----------



## christos-greece

a leisurely sunday afternoon in barangaroo by guy clift, on Flickr

It is rare to spot a crane asleep under the Sydney Harbour Bridge at dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Guardian of the Fountain by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

A clear pre dawn shot of the harbourside towers of Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Running To Standstill by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr

Jeffrey Street Wharf by William Thoo, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House-0973 by Mike X-d, on Flickr

Yesterday was a warm winter’s day, today is another thing. It’s cold!Looking across Blackwattle Bay to downtown Sydney and a crystal clear sunrise. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

The Harbour City by Jason Tong, on Flickr

Shrouded by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Comet by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

P1410637 by John Pitts, on Flickr

Where Is The Love by Wim Kantona, on Flickr

San by Pete Dov, on Flickr

San by Pete Dov, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by street.n.sour, on Flickr

200830_Woolwich_6108.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

Taronga Zoo to Manly, 2020/06 by RozenMD, on Flickr

Lord Nelson Hotel, Millers Pt, Sydney, NSW. by Peter, on Flickr

Darling Harb-8 by Bronwyn Dennis, on Flickr

George Street, Sydney after some rain by Roger Li, on Flickr

The William Jolly Bridge // The Grey Street Bridge (Brisbane, South East Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by Bradverts, on Flickr

Opera House, Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr

Emerald City [Explored on the 5th of July 2020] by Haf3z, on Flickr

Sydney City Lane by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Auto Show Babes 2013-4061339 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr

Auto Show Babes 2013-4061345 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr

Sydney’s Senior Photos 2020 by Brianna Cox, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

what do sluts have to do with a city?


----------



## mobus

DSC01024 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr








GLOVES CORSETS | lynn smith | Flickr
Curves and Lines, Barangaroo, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
The Crossroads by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
Ghost Town by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr
down the shops by Gavin Stocker, on Flickr
George Street Cover Up, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr








Cremorne Point by Sundip
Sydney Town hall by Quan Pham, on Flickr








Sydney NYE Fireworks on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1030443.jpg by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

L1000264.jpg by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Apple Girl Apple Store by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Social Distancing by Peter Polder, on Flickr

Picturesque Sydney harbour and CBD views from Taronga Zoo, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

ITM1891258 Brisbane City by Lewis Young, June 1991 by Queensland State Archives, on Flickr

I may not know much about secret handshakes, but I do know the secret location (not secret) of the Sydney Masonic Centre. This humble lodge is at 279 Castlereagh Street in the heart of the city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

George St Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Masked Up by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Inside QVB by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Newtown Sydney - winter dusk 5pm - lockdown coronavirus times by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

christos-greece said:


> Auto Show Babes 2013-4061339 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr
> 
> Auto Show Babes 2013-4061345 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr
> 
> Sydney’s Senior Photos 2020 by Brianna Cox, on Flickr



WHY?


----------



## mobus

Sydney Opera House by Quan Pham, on Flickr

L1000719.jpg by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Sydney in the Wet by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Sunset and Bridge by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Pigeons fly across Sydney harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Pray for Ukraine by Philipp Glanz, on Flickr

Sydney City on a rainy Sunday morning. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

What a wet, dark dawn in Sydney this morning. In the foreground is Walsh Bay piers on the left and Barangaroo Reserve on the right, with city towers behind. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Syd Holiday Party 2019 by Charlie Atlas, on Flickr

Australia-Day2-87 by Corrado Benanzioli, on Flickr

Stranger # 25 - Tessa by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Sights of Sydney by Larry Kay, on Flickr

20210526_4618 Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by tomhide, on Flickr

Waterview Wharf Workshops by Des Paroz, on Flickr

George St Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge & Opera House by Nihar Shah, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

. by tomhide, on Flickr

DSC_0946 by Bruce Palme, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sunrise on the Icons by Cushla Monk, on Flickr

A Stroll in the Park by Norma Martiri, on Flickr

Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Australia-Day2-103 by Corrado Benanzioli, on Flickr

High Up View by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

icebergs Ocean Pool by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sights of Sydney by Larry Kay, on Flickr

Bondi Ice Breakers Swimming Pool by csimmons2.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Wilhelm 3 by Bryan Campbell, on Flickr

Sydney by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by New Matilda, on Flickr

South Dowling Street separates Sydney’s Darlinghurst from Paddington. This bakery is on the Paddington side, and like all in the honourable trade, they start their day early. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

_SDI0352 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sydney City Storm by Steve Bowron, on Flickr

Lockdown dawn by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Orbx – Cityscape Sydney by Antony Steele, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (Australia) by Andrea Guagni 1,1 Million, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (Australia) by Andrea Guagni 1,1 Million, on Flickr

DSC00017 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

décisif: Marourbra by the. reluctant photographer, on Flickr

décisif: Marourbra by the. reluctant photographer, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

*TOGETHER ONCE MORE*


----------



## christos-greece

I’m over commenting on the cloudy and wet times in Sydney, so I search for dawn beauty that is enhanced by the dark weather. Sydney Harbour sparkles in the muted start to the day. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Picturesque Sydney Harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Sydney City on a rainy Sunday morning. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by water taxi - Campbells Cove and Harbour Bridge by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

St Margaret‘s by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

George St Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

40 City Skyline BW by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Stranger #28 - Emily by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

20210526_4616 North Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr

20210526_4621 girl at Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Herry Lawford, on Flickr

Sydney by B3nny2099, on Flickr

sydney by martin gresty, on Flickr

Sydney by Torbjorn Toby Jorgensen, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by george nuich, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney, Australia by Nigel Baker, on Flickr

Sydney by Antonia Figueroa, on Flickr

Sydney by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Cityscape (Sydney) by Matt Donovan, on Flickr

Sydney by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

sydney lights by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

white by guy clift, on Flickr

Beach volleyball by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sydney City Break by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Early in the morning, east of the city looking west to the Sydney Harbour Bridge - the clouds look more dramatic than the rain outcome. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Seabourn Encore cloudy departure 4 by Phillip, on Flickr

SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA by Bob D'Amato, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney city highlights by Sydney Top Tours Australia, on Flickr

On the boardwalk next to Sydney’s Luna Park with dawn on the harbour and city, I think back to the days of terror and delight on the rotor. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney this morning has gone through bright sunshine, rain and a blanket of cloud. This is the western side of the city viewed from Darling Island, I didn’t get the sunshine. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Norwegian Jewel stern departure 1 by Phillip, on Flickr

Oliza (left) by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Stranger - #19 Nicole by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

MECCA by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manly Beach, Sydney (Australia) by Andrea Guagni 1,2 Million, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (Australia) by Andrea Guagni 1,2 Million, on Flickr

L1000264.jpg by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Early morning traffic coming off the ANZAC Bridge heading into Sydney City. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

City between the trees by Michael Phillips, on Flickr

Sydney City Summer Nights by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Sydney City on a rainy Sunday morning. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Sydney city highlights by Sydney Top Tours Australia, on Flickr

CBD and The Rivercat by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge 2 by Gerry Rudman, on Flickr

In an attempt to get some colour in my early morning shots during this very wet Sydney summer, I struck out for a pre dawn city scene under clouds. This is Cockle Bay which sits in Darling Harbour which is part of Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Early in the day around Sydney Harbour, I look across Rushcutters Bay to the city’s light pollution illuminating the clouds. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

No.15 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Australia-Day2-80 by Corrado Benanzioli, on Flickr


----------



## prp002




----------



## christos-greece

Bondi Beach Yoga by Taro Taylor, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, Australia by forestlake, on Flickr

sydney city bnw by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney City at Night by Victor Ye, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline at Dusk by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

anzac bridge (sydney city) by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr

Sydney city skyline by Andrey Moisseyev, on Flickr

Stunning Sydney, City by Night by Trevor Reoch, on Flickr

Sydney city line by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Sydney City by Mark Merton, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline HDR by John Davey, on Flickr

Bondi Beach Sydney by Moritz Marquardt, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney by Henry Muller, on Flickr

Bondi Beach Sydney by Carlos Silvestre, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney by Dylan White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

43005 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

From Lavender Bay by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Railway Square, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney City Summer Nights by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

Sydney from the water by John Jeremy, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Pigeons fly across Sydney harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

0S1A5969 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Time Stopped by lindsayholley, on Flickr

0S1A5959 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

BONDI BEACH SYDNEY AUSTRALIA WORKOUT | Max The Body Philisaire & Mariah Stock by Rakib Raihan, on Flickr

BAE WORKOUT | Max The Body Philisaire & Jennifer Bambi Martinez by Rakib Raihan, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney, New South Wales by Hugh Llewelyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hay market, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sunrise over the city by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

From Lavender Bay by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Das Opernhaus an der Sydney Cove mit dem Sydney Central Business District by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Sydney City Summer Nights by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

Seabourn Encore cloudy departure 4 by Phillip, on Flickr

Early in the morning, east of the city looking west to the Sydney Harbour Bridge - the clouds look more dramatic than the rain outcome. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Norwegian Jewel stern departure 1 by Phillip, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr

Beach volleyball by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Surfing by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Sights of Sydney by Larry Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oh 'Darling', it was a beautiful night by SoultrainPhoto, on Flickr

sydney & western sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney City of Light by Brook, on Flickr

Sydney city by chaiwat leelakajonkij, on Flickr

509A0230 - Ghostly city escape, Sydney Australia by Gil Baillache, on Flickr

Looking down by Mariasme, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by dimthoughts, on Flickr

Light Diffusion by Mark Tindale, on Flickr

To and Fro by Jason Ruth, on Flickr

L16_00972 by Laika Hyena, on Flickr

THE APPOINTMENT by RubyGoes, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

NYC marathon, Oct 2014 - 92 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

synchroni-city by Shannon Tj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Darling Harbour by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

We're Home by Brian Bornstein, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Sydney / Сидней by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Sunrise over the city by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr

Sydney City Summer Nights by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA by Bob D'Amato, on Flickr

Coffee Container by Michael Turk, on Flickr

071-2022 NCCBF Second Weekend-02049 by Mark, on Flickr

Time Stopped by lindsayholley, on Flickr

TAYLOR by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Crown Towers Sydney by Joseph Teh, on Flickr
20220430_132559 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Market st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House | Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by PWL, on Flickr
Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr
Railway Square, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Devonshire Street Tunnel, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Chinatown, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYHA 120 by Thierry, on Flickr
SYHA 122 by Thierry, on Flickr
Don't Look back by Mark Greenhill, on Flickr
St Peter Julians Catholic Church 007A by Neil Paton, on Flickr
Sydney Heritage Fleet; HMB Endeavour by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

20220806_140752 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
Bridge climbers, Sydney Harbour Bridge by Ross Cunningham, on Flickr
PANO0009-Pano by andrew edgar ......., on Flickr
Sydney Heritage Fleet; HMB Endeavour by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney (August 2022) by Alexander Howard, on Flickr

2022 Yr10 Fieldwork Woolloomooloo and Sydney CBD by Nicole Bailey, on Flickr

serafim by Alexander Howard, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Howard, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Howard, on Flickr

Sydney (April 2022) by Alexander Howard, on Flickr

Kings Cross Sydney by Mark Greenhill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney by my world guide, on Flickr

I was out even early today to catch the old Sydney Fish Market on the right, the concrete plant in the centre with the ramp to the ANZAC Bridge on the left. And the hero is the inky waters of Blackwattle Bay to reflect the city lights. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

City winter morning by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2 Million, on Flickr

Sydney skyline from Kirribilli by Simone Alexander, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (46) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Perfect Blue by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Coathanger by George Livanos, on Flickr

0S1A9675 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Sydney City 2022 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Walking By by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

George Street by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

07312022-09 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Granville, NSW, Australia by Aldo Pena, on Flickr
SYHA 132 by Thierry, on Flickr
20220723_141435 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr
SYHA 134 by Thierry, on Flickr
More Sydney by Erwin Kindangen, on Flickr
Night walk by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Behind the scenes by Justin Waits, on Flickr

Sydney: Golden by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney from Kirribilli by Martin Stiburek, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

498141076 by parkersunderland01, on Flickr

Another grey day for Sydney, this shot is from Lavender Bay looking to the Harbour Bridge and downtown. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Dec-04 7R402345 by Roy Prasad, on Flickr

Sydney Downtown by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr

Black steel in the hour of chaos. Downtown Sydney and the harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

DSC08820 by Samenargentine, on Flickr

Sightseeing by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Corey Donohue, on Flickr

IWR-Sydney-060417-405 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Opera House & Harbour Bridge, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,1 Million, on Flickr

Pyrmont Sydney by Mophoto_, on Flickr

Sydney CBD Pano by Evan, on Flickr

20220910_141730 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

20220910_142258 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr

Barangaroo Sydney Australia by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Parramatta Road by Aldo Pena, on Flickr
_DSC0487.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr
Bondi Icebergs Pool by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr
George St - north by Mal Booth, on Flickr
38482 by Ben Abel, on Flickr
5 ways, Paddington by Luk Images, on Flickr
Barangaroo August 2022 by David Phillips, on Flickr
streets of barangaroo by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr
Sydney Opera House I by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr
Waiting by Paul Carmona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0498.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr

_DSC0487.jpg by Edwin Jan Oliveros, on Flickr

I was out even early today to catch the old Sydney Fish Market on the right, the concrete plant in the centre with the ramp to the ANZAC Bridge on the left. And the hero is the inky waters of Blackwattle Bay to reflect the city lights. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Martin Place fountain by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Circular Quay, Sydney Australia Night Lights by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr

Opera House & Harbour Bridge, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,1 Million, on Flickr

Sydney State Heritage listed Post Office Parcels Post Building 1911–1913. New South Wales Australia by Contemplari, on Flickr

WOOLL WHARF+Garden Island 3 ED3 subdued by leigh hobba, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Foley Street (in Sydney’s Darlinghurst) and I have a bit of a history. Rock bands in the 70s and 80s, clubs in the mid 80s and 90s and mnemonic wanderings since. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

No.27 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Nira by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

IMG_8191 by Ed Reder, on Flickr

Sydney by Violet Loper Short, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220813 Sydney Burtis in Dance Festival_048M_L_ by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20220813 Sydney Burtis in Dance Festival_054M_L_ by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

Downing Centre, 143-7 Liverpool Street, Sydney, NSW, formerly Mark Foy’s Piazza Store by Historical Detective, on Flickr

I was out even early today to catch the old Sydney Fish Market on the right, the concrete plant in the centre with the ramp to the ANZAC Bridge on the left. And the hero is the inky waters of Blackwattle Bay to reflect the city lights. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Rushcutters Bay by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

One of thing about wonderful Sydney dawns….. is that I get them all to myself each day! by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sometimes it’s the fleeting moments that are most special. A pink dawn over Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

If you look closely, you can see the hand rails on the sails. A clear Sydney dawn, definitely a sense of spring in the air. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

I’m usually an early riser, in fact I get up earlier now than I used to go to bed in my DJing days. And as dawn appears earlier each day as Sydney heads to the warmer end of the year, I had to be up especially early to grab this clear pre dawn shot. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

For more than 10 years I’ve been out most days on my bicycle taking pics to share. So it’s sabbatical time. I’m taking a month off to reset. I will be back with more sharing. Dawn stars over the Barangaroo Precinct and Sydney’s Darling Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Martin Place fountain by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Cockle Bay reflections (1) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Pier 2/3 by Ant Cummins, on Flickr

Market & Castlereagh Streets by Mal Booth, on Flickr

and they’re off! by guy clift, on Flickr

Tequila Sunrise by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

SYHA 160 by Thierry, on Flickr

Wisteria Flowers at Muston Park, Sydney by Poyt, on Flickr

Blue Hour by Gerry Ligon, on Flickr

DSC00085 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Darling Harbour Night Lights, Sydney Australia by Rob Simmonds, on Flickr

18092022 Sydney 7 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

18092022 Sydney 2 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

AB3F369D-1BFF-4688-9BCB-D6FA6469758C by Tangerinelime, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge from The Rocks by Dave Cleverley, on Flickr

Seen in Sydney by VJ Photos, on Flickr

Seven Seas Voyager departure 4 by Phillip, on Flickr

Convent 001A by Neil Paton, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Christopher Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220813 Sydney Burtis in Dance Festival_038M_L_ by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

Temple Bar, Dublin (Ireland) by Andrea Guagni 2,1 Million, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Opera House & Harbour Bridge, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,1 Million, on Flickr

Taronga Giraffes by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Rushcutters Bay by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Downing Centre, 143-7 Liverpool Street, Sydney, NSW, formerly Mark Foy’s Piazza Store by Historical Detective, on Flickr

Sydney dawn by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Foley Street (in Sydney’s Darlinghurst) and I have a bit of a history. Rock bands in the 70s and 80s, clubs in the mid 80s and 90s and mnemonic wanderings since. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sydney State Heritage listed Post Office Parcels Post Building 1911–1913. New South Wales Australia by Contemplari, on Flickr

Dixon Street After Dark by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

No.27 2022 by Yuri Prado, on Flickr

Sydney 2018 by Anthony Bellemare, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

MEL_2111 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Off to the tea party by Justin Waits, on Flickr

Endless Love by Guillaume Richaud, on Flickr

• Downtown Vibes • by Miles with Vibes, on Flickr

Donric Group (76) Scania L94UB/NCBC Downtown departing Parliament Station on an express trip to Reservoir. by Leon, on Flickr

Australia - Sydney Downtown by brady mason, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Sydney’s downtown under grey clouds at dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Sunset at Sydney Harbour Bridge by Rick Deacon, on Flickr

Argyle Lane by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Das Opernhaus an der Sydney Cove mit dem Sydney Central Business District by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Das Arkaden im Queen Victoria Building in Sydney by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

downtown shutdown by mark silva, on Flickr

In downtown Sydney, under the warming morning light of a spring day, I observe mundane government office towers. The wheels inside turn slowly, but impact our daily lives by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Downtown Sydney by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Move beyond coal sydney launch september 17 photo (39 of 88) zebedee parkes by Move Beyond Coal, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,1 Million, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Burwood Sunset by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr

20220924_140155 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sun And Steel by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Hornby Lighthouse - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

I D No.s 1131 & 38700 photographed on 2014-011-07 of STA Mercedes O405NH 1131 Scania L113CRL 3752 Volvo B12BLE 4849 Eddy Avenue, Central Railway, Sydney, N.S.W. Australia. by John Ward, on Flickr

MEL_2371 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Citrus Sunset by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney sunset by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

sydney town by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr

Sydney by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Wet and dreary in Sydney by Bingley Hall, on Flickr

Downing Centre, 143-7 Liverpool Street, Sydney, NSW, formerly Mark Foy’s Piazza Store by Historical Detective, on Flickr

Sydney City Skyline by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Nira by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline by Emergency Custard, on Flickr

innocence by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Laura by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

and they’re off! by guy clift, on Flickr

Lanterns by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

487 Sydney City Skyline, Oct 1980 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr

7Syd City - 03-08-2022 (1 of 1) by Colin Clear, on Flickr

The Illusion by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Teneriffe - Wool Stores by GavGTP, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

Vivid 2022, Sydney Australia. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

Sunrise over the city by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr

Baragaroo at 18 by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Perfect Blue by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Newtown Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Tram Stop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr

You've got to get in there by Pat Charles, on Flickr

DSC_0950 by artonthefly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Tim Pethel, on Flickr

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

Adelaide CBD Beehive Corner Building built 1895 and opened 1896: home to Haigh's Chocolates. South Australia by Contemplari, on Flickr

Barangaroo foreshore walk by Shane Jones, on Flickr

Sydney by JFP93, on Flickr

Pigeons fly across Sydney harbour, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia by Viv....., on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Red Sails.... by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr

Sydney Convention Centre by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Syd Holiday Party 2019 by Charlie Atlas, on Flickr

Sydney by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vivid sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney vivid by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney harbour bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Sydney when it is not raining by John Jeremy, on Flickr

Bridge Walkers by Christine Lynch, on Flickr

MEL_3531 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Bridge... by Steev Selby, on Flickr

Manly Beach, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, on Flickr

Team Building Activity Sydney – Beachvolleyball.com.au by lowrieeva 34, on Flickr

DSC_0936 by artonthefly, on Flickr

20210526_4620 girl on Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## prp002

Australians all love ostriches, for we are onion free. 
We've golden oil and wealth in soil, our home is dirt by sea. 
I learned to bounce on nature strips, in booties stitched with care. 
In mystery’s haze, let’s harvest maize, and plant azaleas there. 
Enjoy full trains and let us in, and dance Australia yeah!


----------



## christos-greece

20220827_142335 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney 892 Nhrellan Vale - Busabout 8428, D9RA Gemilang, BYD Electric Bus, Offside by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr

Australia from top view by visa 2fly, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (2) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (27) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (61) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney at Night 2022 (2A) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney at Night 2022 (4) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney at Night 2022 (8) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney at Night 2022 (1) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (244) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney Night Street by S♡C, on Flickr

20220727-093612 by Peter McNally, on Flickr

Sydney street photography by Ashley Linford, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr

. by Donald Martinez, on Flickr

Untitled by mr goikoetxea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

45100 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

The Illusion by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

The lights are on . . . but by George Livanos, on Flickr

City morning by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

487 Sydney City Skyline, Oct 1980 by wilford peloquin, on Flickr

Queen Victoria Building at Night by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

street in the big city by Elma Kane, on Flickr

Coathanger by George Livanos, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr

George st Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Sydney by Robycrux, on Flickr

Qantas in Sydney (through plane window) by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr

Sydney City 2022 by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr

Darlinghurst Street Scene by Alan, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney by Study NSW, on Flickr

Bounce by Mark Kriedemann, on Flickr

People 0023 by Brett Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BIGBUS SYDNEY RED TOUR - TV 8178, Ankai Double-Decker, Nearside by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr

IMG_2656 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2283 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2302 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2500 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2508 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2604 by geoff dude, on Flickr

IMG_2298 by geoff dude, on Flickr

10 Best Places to Visit in Sydney by Places To Visit, on Flickr

12 Amazing Fun Things To do In Sydney for Free! by Places To Visit, on Flickr

Sydney’s streets by Baptiste p, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge in black and white by Leanne Irwin, on Flickr

innocence by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

10 Best Places to Visit in Sydney by Places To Visit, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Fiery Sunset by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

10 Best Places to Visit in Sydney by Places To Visit, on Flickr

Bondi Beach, Sydney (New South Wales) by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

45132 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Australia from top view by visa 2fly, on Flickr

Sydney skyline from Kirribilli by Simone Alexander, on Flickr

City Streets by Terry O'Hagan, on Flickr

Waterview Wharf Workshops by Des Paroz, on Flickr

Sunrise over the city by Gabrielle Policinski, on Flickr

Terminal by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Vivid Sydney 2022 (8) by G.Griffis, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour by Circular Quay by mehulp147, on Flickr

Climbing Sydney Harbour Bridge by mehulp147, on Flickr

Sunrise by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

The Harbours by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

20220416_152012 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

George Street by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

pyrmont bridge by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Untitled by lily austin, on Flickr

NYC marathon, Oct 2014 - 92 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid light festival, Sydney, Australia by Shane Jones, on Flickr

Around the City - 1866.jpg by Paul Carmona, on Flickr

DSC00003 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr

Sydney - Circular Quay light rail station by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Teneriffe - Wool Stores by GavGTP, on Flickr

Town Hall, Sydney by Quan Pham, on Flickr

• Downtown Vibes • by Miles with Vibes, on Flickr

220623_Harbour_Bridge_1060.jpg by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr

Sydney Vivid 2022, Sydney Harbour Bridge & City by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr

0S1A6141 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

0S1A5967 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

0S1A9789 - Copy by Steve Daggar, on Flickr

Beach volleyball by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Sunrise Reflections by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise swim by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Stranger 54# Emily Caitlyn by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr

Opera House Sail at NIght by Craig Daffin, on Flickr

Bon Voyage Sea Princess! by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset by Rob Harris, on Flickr

Baragaroo at 18 by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

City morning by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr

Cityscape by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr

High Lane by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

IMG_2298 by geoff dude, on Flickr

Birthday Party Boat Hire in Sydney by charterboat sydney, on Flickr

Stranger # 51 - Jay by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Stree Jam, Skootering, Brisbane 2032 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Red Sails.... by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr

Sydney City by Toni McPherson, on Flickr

Setting Sun @ Sydney City by Bhuminan Piyathasanan, on Flickr

Sydney City at Dusk by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr

Sydney by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr

Francoise Caro in Downtown Sydney by Francoise Caro, on Flickr

Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sydney Night Street by S♡C, on Flickr

vivid sydney harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Crystal clear dawn in Sydney on ANZAC Day with ANZAC Bridge in view. Lest we forget. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr

Bondi Mist by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Sydney harbour by Stephen, on Flickr

The Growing Skyline by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Surfer Girls by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

walkers by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Christmas Day Australia, Bondi Beach, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
Christmas Day Australia, Bondi Beach, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Mike, on Flickr
The Glebe by Iggy Kim, on Flickr
Auburn by Aldo Pena, on Flickr
Circular quay station by Quan Pham, on Flickr
Granville by Aldo Pena, on Flickr
Purple Haze by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
ARSY 153 by Thierry, on Flickr
Symphony in the sky by Mark C, on Flickr
Dudley Page Reserve by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Christ Church St Laurence 009 by Neil Paton, on Flickr

ARSY 122 by Thierry, on Flickr

Darlinghurst Street Scene by Alan, on Flickr

ARSY 128 by Thierry, on Flickr

Barangaroo by Quan Pham, on Flickr

Demand and supply by Troy Shiels, on Flickr

Untitled by VirtualWolf, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Christmas Day Australia, Bondi Beach, Sydney by John A. Henderson, on Flickr

Enfield by Aldo Pena, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by Thomas H. Photography, on Flickr

Sydney NYE Fireworks 3 by nisudapi, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Black to move/Chess at Hyde Park by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Bus by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Fenced porch at the back of a house, Wells Street by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Uphill, Cleveland St. by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Platform 23 Canon P, Ilford HP5+ @ 1600, Canon 50mm f/1.8 LTM Sydney — November 2022 #streetphotography #canonp #rangefinder #35mm #35mmfilm #ilfordhp5plus #ilfordhp5 #hp5plus1600 #filmisnotdead #staybrokeshootfilm #restorefrombackup #streetphotographymnl by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Sky Sirens, Crown Street by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Ghosts (II) Nikon FM3A, Fuji Eterna RDI 4511, Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 Ai-S Sydney — October 2022 #streetphotography #nightstreetphotography #nikonfm3a #slr #35mm #35mmfilm #fujieterna4511 #longexposure #filmisnotdead #staybrokeshootfilm #analognights #restorefr by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr
Sydney skyline YashicaMat, Kodak Ektar 100, Lumaxar 80mm f/3.5 Sydney — November 2022 #streetphotography #nightstreetphotography #yashicamat #tlr #120 #120film #kodakektar #kodakektar100 #ektar100 #filmisnotdead #staybrokeshootfilm #analognights #restoref by Jan Michael Ibanez, on Flickr


----------

